# Christian Fiction Fans



## Angela

Although I am a fan of all genres of books, I am a huge fan of Christian Fiction. I was wondering if there were other CF Fans here on the boards as well. How did you discover Christian Fiction? What CF books do you have on your Kindle? What CF books would you like to have on your Kindle? Who are your favorite CF authors?

I always avoided Christian Fiction in the past because I assumed they were "preachy and/or boring" or they were the romance-type stories that my grandmother was always trying to get me to read! In 1987 I discovered Frank E. Peretti's







_This Present Darkness _ (unfortunately not a Kindle book) and found I that his books fit right in with my love for the "supernatural/good vs. evil" type of stories. Along with Peretti, I also enjoy books by Ted Dekker







and Randy Alcorn







. A lot of their earlier works that I really love are not available for Kindle, but I haven't given up! Their newer novels have been kindlized though.

About 2 years ago I was introduced to a female author of CF by the name of Francine Rivers







. When her book _Redeeming Love _ (not on Kindle) was the subject of our book club, I was dreading it, especially when I saw the cover which had "romance novel" written all over it! WOW, was I surprised!! This woman can write! Rivers is a former romance novelist who now writes CF. I guess I would put her in the genre of Historical/romance Fiction, and I really can't believe how much I love her stories!

Well, that is just a little bit of my background with Christian Fiction. I can't wait to hear from others who share this love too. I will be posting additional links and remarks later on.


----------



## bkworm8it

Hi Angela,

I like CF too. I love Peretti and Francine Rivers. I've also read all the Left Behind series. Those were pretty good. My all time favorite though is Firebird but it's not kindlelized yet 



























However some/or all not sure of the Left Behind Series are:











TheresaM


----------



## Newbie Girl

I am sooo glad to meet you- I too read mostly Christian fiction.  My favorite, hands down, is Karen Kingsbury.  I shared your thoughts on CF until I started to read some:  thought they were ALL lousy romance short stories or all about Amish people- I couldn't be more wrong.  I have read Dekker & Alcorn.  Also like Lori Wick, Debra White Smith, of course the "Left Behind" books, and many others.  And I agree, Francine Rivers is awesome.

I like other genres however, I can't stand the language/trash scenes so prefer to stick to CF.


----------



## Angela

Hi Theresa! I clicked on your link for Firebird to request it for the Kindle! I haven't downloaded any of the Left Behind series, but I plan to. I read all but the last 2 and then work and life got in the way of my reading! I want to start over and read them all again. I am hoping I will be able to do it all on the Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I also read the Left Behind series. I read Francine Rivers, Karen Kingsbury, Liz Curtis Higgs (she cracks me up). I will have to try some of the ones I haven't read before. I was browsing in Lifeway Christian and that is how I was introduced to Christian fiction. I enjoy other genres also, reading The Stand by Stephen King now.

Linda


----------



## Angela

Newbie Girl said:


> I am sooo glad to meet you- I too read mostly Christian fiction. My favorite, hands down, is Karen Kingsbury. I shared your thoughts on CF until I started to read some: thought they were ALL lousy romance short stories or all about Amish people- I couldn't be more wrong. I have read Dekker & Alcorn. Also like Lori Wick, Debra White Smith, of course the "Left Behind" books, and many others. And I agree, Francine Rivers is awesome.
> 
> I like other genres however, I can't stand the language/trash scenes so prefer to stick to CF.


Nice to meet you, too Newbie Girl!. I have a couple of Kingsbury's books on my shelves. She has quite a few available for the Kindle. I haven't read any Lori Wick or Debra White Smith. I have a close friend who loves Wick and is always bugging me to try her books! I am looking forward to eveyone's recommandations! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bkworm8it

Oh man, I couldn't imagine stopping at the last two I'd have gone crazy! I think its deffinatly a series I'll want to add to my kindle and read again.

Also remembered this series by Francine Rivers that I loved










There are some others that aren't -mushy love stories too but well have to go home and check those titles 

TheresaM


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I also read the Left Behind series. I read Francine Rivers, Karen Kingsbury, Liz Curtis Higgs (she cracks me up). I will have to try some of the ones I haven't read before. I was browsing in Lifeway Christian and that is how I was introduced to Christian fiction. I enjoy other genres also, reading The Stand by Stephen King now.
> 
> Linda


Linda, I was HUGE Stephen King fan when I found Peretti. I have The Stand on my list to reread.


----------



## Angela

bkworm8it said:


> Oh man, I couldn't imagine stopping at the last two I'd have gone crazy! I think its deffinatly a series I'll want to add to my kindle and read again.
> 
> Also remembered this series by Francine Rivers that I loved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some others that aren't -mushy love stories too but well have to go home and check those titles
> 
> TheresaM


I have that series. Actually I have almost all of her books in DTV. The first one was hard for me to get into, but once I did, I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The Stand is a reread for me and so much BETTER on my Kindle. I read it about 20 years ago.


----------



## Newbie Girl

bkworm8it said:


> Oh man, I couldn't imagine stopping at the last two I'd have gone crazy! I think its deffinatly a series I'll want to add to my kindle and read again.
> 
> Also remembered this series by Francine Rivers that I loved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some others that aren't -mushy love stories too but well have to go home and check those titles
> 
> TheresaM


I agree- definately worth a re-read and I will be adding to my list as well!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Well Angela you just cost me some money, I ordered The Visitation.  It is so exciting to read new authors.


----------



## Angela

Here are the links to the _Mark of the Lion _ Series by Francine Rivers


----------



## Jeff

Angela said:


> Although I am a fan of all genres of books, I am a huge fan of Christian Fiction.


Angela,

I suppose you've read THE ROBE by Lloyd C. Douglas. If you'd like to read it again you can buy it&#8230;









...or get it free from Gutenberg Australia:

http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks04/0400561h.html

If you save the HTML file to your hard drive, you can upload it to read on your Kindle.

Jeff


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Angela,
> 
> I suppose youve read THE ROBE by Lloyd C. Douglas. If youd like to read it again you can buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or get it free from Gutenberg Australia:
> 
> http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks04/0400561h.html
> 
> If you save the HTML file to your hard drive, you can upload it to read on your Kindle.
> 
> Jeff


No, Jeff, I haven't read this one. I think I prefer the free version. Thanks for the link!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Happy to see this discussion!!  I've read the Left Behind series (DTBs) three times now, including the 3 prequel books..... one of my favorite series!  I'm about half way through The Stand on my Kindle right now.  I too read it about 20 years ago.... and I'm enjoying it even more this time through.  Maybe that's due in part to the fact that I'm not having to deal with a 4 lb DTB.     After reading the Bargain Books discussion, I just purchased a Christian fiction book called Believe by Daniel Oran..... looks interesting.... especially for 99 cents!


----------



## Angela

PraiseGod13 said:


> Happy to see this discussion!! I've read the Left Behind series (DTBs) three times now, including the 3 prequel books..... one of my favorite series! I'm about half way through The Stand on my Kindle right now. I too read it about 20 years ago.... and I'm enjoying it even more this time through. Maybe that's due in part to the fact that I'm not having to deal with a 4 lb DTB.  After reading the Bargain Books discussion, I just purchased a Christian fiction book called Believe by Daniel Oran..... looks interesting.... especially for 99 cents!


Welcome PraiseGod13! 99 cent books are almost always good! BTW - I remember reading in another thread that the number 13 was special to you... same here! It has showed up in my life in many strange and wonderful ways! The best... my wedding day! Larry & I married on the 13th!


----------



## Suzanne

You guys are getting me in so much trouble!!! It's all your fault!!!   Now I'm going through this post and will be one-clicking to death! I've read most of the Left Behind series, but I think I'll read that again on Kindle. I didn't read the prequel books. I've been meaning to read Karen Kingsbury. Which one of hers would you recommend? Now I have to go through this thread and look each book up and you just know I'll be buying some!


----------



## Angela

Suzanne said:


> You guys are getting me in so much trouble!!! It's all your fault!!!  Now I'm going through this post and will be one-clicking to death! I've read most of the Left Behind series, but I think I'll read that again on Kindle. I didn't read the prequel books. I've been meaning to read Karen Kingsbury. Which one of hers would you recommend? Now I have to go through this thread and look each book up and you just know I'll be buying some!


Hi Suzanne! I just one clicked your bargains in the bargain book thread!


----------



## Angela

The only Kingsbury books I have read are the first 2 of the September 11 Series. Last week, books 1 & 2 were not available on Kindle, now they are! I didn't know there was a 3rd book until recently. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## meljackson

I am reading Every Now and Then right now. I loved the first 2 in the series. I also like Ted Dekker and Liz Curtis Higgs. I own and have read the Mark of the Lion series 3x and I can't wait for the Firebird Trilogy to come to Kindle. Looks like I have a lot in common with some of you! 

Melissa


----------



## Angela

meljackson said:


> I am reading Every Now and Then right now. I loved the first 2 in the series. I also like Ted Dekker and Liz Curtis Higgs. I own and have read the Mark of the Lion series 3x and I can't wait for the Firebird Trilogy to come to Kindle. Looks like I have a lot in common with some of you!
> 
> Melissa


Glad to have you here Melissa! I am going to have to post links for the Firebird Trilogy so we can request it for the Kindle!


----------



## tc

I have the good luck to be married to the Minster of Media at our church.  The church library falls under the media umbrella.  I have read most of the books that has been mentioned here.  Would like to add Dee Henderson's name to the ones already listed.  There is a website that I go to to find new authors.  I make a list and see if they are for Kindle.  I am reading a YA Fantasy series right now by Donita K Paul.  So far so good but definitely for YA. I have d/l a couple of books by authors that I have not read before.  Anyone that has any new authors that you like, please pass them on to me.


----------



## bkworm8it

Ok sampling away LOL. I've been clicking on the firebird series almost everyday  gee I'm not dying to get it one kindle to read again!! Still it was a very good series.

There was another series that I liked but can't remember the title or author. Its a fictional book and I thought I had the books at home but must have loaned them out. I loved the guys argument in one of them. He was telling someone about God and how he came to believe. The other guy kept arguing and didn't want to listen so the believer told him, "I'm not here to argue with you. If I can argue you into the kingdom anyone can argue you out. I'm just hear to tell you my story and what you decide is between you and God."

Even since then I've changed the way I talk to people about God and no longer feel I have to 'argue' them into the kingdom.

Woohooo! I just remembered it:



























TheresaM


----------



## Angela

I am not finding any of Dee Henderson's books in the Kindle store, so here are some of her books that we can request for the Kindle. She has lots of books listed on Amazon. TC, if there are any you want in particular we can add links to them as well.


----------



## Angela

Wow Theresa... those sound great! I have downloaded samples!


----------



## bkworm8it

Angela said:


> I am going to have to post links for the Firebird Trilogy so we can request it for the Kindle!


I posted all 3 links on my original posting  

I started that series by Dee Henderson, it was good but then I got sidetracked. LOL so many books...too bad I have to work 

TheresaM


----------



## Angela

bkworm8it said:


> I posted all 3 links on my original posting
> 
> I started that series by Dee Henderson, it was good but then I got sidetracked. LOL so many books...too bad I have to work
> 
> TheresaM


Yes, I saw that... thanks! I even clicked on it! lol


----------



## Chad Winters

bkworm8it said:


> TheresaM


I read those they were pretty good!

I have a love/hate relationship with the CF. Too many authors think they don't have things like plot or character development in this genre. I am a Christian, but I'm not going to like a bad book just because its Christian, a good book is a good book. However the Christian worldview is and should be a fertile place for good stories. Unfortunately writers are trapped between promoting bad theology on one side and political correctness/extra biblical fundamentalism on the other. (which I guess is bad theology too! )

One that I really like is Paul Meier, he is a Christian historian who writes excellent and very authentic fiction. Its fun and you get a pretty accurate view of history.


















and some non-Kindle books:
http://www.amazon.com/Pontius-Pilate-Paul-L-Maier/dp/0825432960/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228190723&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.com/Flames-Rome-Paul-L-Maier/dp/0825432979/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b


----------



## Angela

Thanks for you post and recommendations Chad. I will go download samples!


----------



## Angela

Here is a trilogy by Ted Dekker. I have all 3 DTB's, but this has all 3 in one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Angela,
> 
> I suppose you've read THE ROBE by Lloyd C. Douglas. If you'd like to read it again you can buy it&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or get it free from Gutenberg Australia:
> 
> http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks04/0400561h.html
> 
> If you save the HTML file to your hard drive, you can upload it to read on your Kindle.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff--

thanks for the post about The Robe, one of my favorites from years ago... I downloaded the HTML, then sent it to my Kindle via email, is that right? Curiously, when I did that, it started with a lot of blank locations and the page turn buttons didn't work. I had to use "Go to Location" and go to location 22 to get to the start of the book. After that everything worked fine. Am I doing something wrong? (Ha, that would be the 1st time, NOT!)

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it

Angela said:


> Here is a trilogy by Ted Dekker. I have all 3 DTB's, but this has all 3 in one!


LOL I passed by that book 12 times while looking for my books to link. I kept thinking I need to stop and actually look at it. Well now you made me stop and sample it!

Well I'd better be off to bed. Get in 1hr of reading before bed! All these books to look at I've got to get through Moby Dick quick 

TheresaM


----------



## Angela

Good night Theresa. Catch you later!


----------



## Angela

Another of my Dekker favs!








and it is only $3.91


----------



## Marci

Angela said:


> I am not finding any of Dee Henderson's books in the Kindle store, so here are some of her books that we can request for the Kindle. She has lots of books listed on Amazon. TC, if there are any you want in particular we can add links to them as well.


Hi -

I'm not a huge fan of Christian fiction. I will say that I have read the True books/Uncommon Heroes and liked them.

I also liked another series by this author about the O'Malley family.

Nice to see all these other recommendations. New samples coming up!

Marci


----------



## roselake

Some CF Authors that i have really enjoyed are: Lauraine Snelling, Wanda Brunstetter, Cindy Woodsmall, Lori Wick, Kim Vogel Sawyer, Beverly Lewis, Terri Blackstock, Tracie Peterson, Jan Karon, Stephanie Grace Whitson, Jeanette Oak and an author i read while growing up Grace Livingston Hill.

These are all very good authors.  I highly recommend Lauraine Snellings  Red River of the North Series.  It was awesome.  I read a wide variety of books, but i love the CF when i just want to relax and feel good!

Of course the Shack was a good one too.  Very thought provoking.  The first Fiction book my husband read since high school.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> Another of my Dekker favs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is only $3.91


Angela are his books a series? I wondered if they need to be read in order, thia one sounds great!

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## tc

Linda, Ted Dekker has two series out. The first is the Circle Trilogy, the books (in order) are _Black_, _Red_ and _White_. The second is a YA series The Lost Books, the books (again in order) are _Chosen_, _Infidel_, _Renegade_ and _Chaos_. Have read the Circle Trilogy and enjoyed it, but have not read The Lost Books series. I like most of what he has written. The only book that he has written that I have a problem with, coauthored with Frank Peretti, is _House_. That one just scared me a bit. I plan on reading _Adam_ next.

Angela, I have not read the Uncommon Hero series of Dee Henderson as of yet. I have read her O'Malloy series and liked them very much. Any one that is interest in her books can go to www.deehenderson.com and read the first chapter of some of her books. On that website she also has authors that she read and linked them to their page on www.christianbook.com were you can see their list of books.

I have d/l Susan Page Davis's book _Just Cause_, Sharon Hinck's _Restorer_ and Stephen Lawhead's _In the Hall of the Dragon King_. (If you can't tell I like fantasy just a bit, along with a bunch of other genre) Lawhead has I think five series, all fantasy. These authors are available for Kindle, along with Donita K Paul that I mentioned in an earlier post. I have been clicking on several Christian authors for their books to be Kindle available. I have not written authors or publishing companies yet, but will be doing so.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks TC, I ordered Thr3e. It sounded good and was only $3.91. I think Angela suggested it. I will read it and if I enjoy I will be ordering more of his books.

Linda


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Angela are his books a series? I wondered if they need to be read in order, thia one sounds great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Linda


Yes, he has several series. *The Circle Trilogy * which begins The History Chronicles; _Black, Red, White_... in that order and all 3 are included in the above posted link. There are 2 other series in The History Chronicles; The Paradise Novels - _Showdown, Saint, Sinner _ and The Lost Book Series (these are Young Adult) - _Chosen, Infidel, Renegade, Chaos_.


----------



## Angela

TC, I agree, House was not one of my favorites, and I like the fantasy stories, too!!

Dekker has 2 other series that are not part of The History Chronicles:

The Martyr's Song Series
  Heaven's Wager (2000) 
  When Heaven Weeps (2001) 
  Thunder of Heaven (2002) 
  Martyr's Song (a novella)

The Blessed Series
Blessed Child (2000) (with Bill Bright) 
A Man Called Blessed (2000) (with Bill Bright)


----------



## tc

Have not read the Martyr's Song Series but will give it a look. Thanks.


----------



## Angela

tc said:


> Have not read the Martyr's Song Series but will give it a look. Thanks.


The only one I have read of this series is the novella... _Martyr's Song_. This one actually can stand alone.


----------



## Newbie Girl

I am so happy with this discussion and all the new authors that are being shared- thanks everyone!

Question:  Does anyone know of any free sites for Christian fiction?

That would be sweet!


----------



## marianneg

Hi, all. I'm also a longtime fan of Frank Peretti, and a relatively newer one of Ted Dekker.

Newbie Girl, et al, there is a site at http://www.ccel.org/ that is free (public domain) Christian works. It is geared to things like theology and commentary, though, so I'm not sure if there is any fiction on it or not. I know a few authors, like G.K. Chesterton, wrote some fiction works that are now in the public domain, so they should be on gutenberg.

Sorry to be a party pooper, but I did want to point out that if a book is on gutenberg Australia, but not gutenberg.org, that probably means that it is not in the public domain in the US, so it is illegal to download here. _The Robe_, for example, was published in 1942, so the copyright in the US should still be held by Douglas's heirs. I just figured that no one here wanted to be an unwitting book pirate


----------



## Angela

marianner said:


> Hi, all. I'm also a longtime fan of Frank Peretti, and a relatively newer one of Ted Dekker.
> 
> Newbie Girl, et al, there is a site at http://www.ccel.org/ that is free (public domain) Christian works. It is geared to things like theology and commentary, though, so I'm not sure if there is any fiction on it or not. I know a few authors, like G.K. Chesterton, wrote some fiction works that are now in the public domain, so they should be on gutenberg.
> 
> Sorry to be a party pooper, but I did want to point out that if a book is on gutenberg Australia, but not gutenberg.org, that probably means that it is not in the public domain in the US, so it is illegal to download here. _The Robe_, for example, was published in 1942, so the copyright in the US should still be held by Douglas's heirs. I just figured that no one here wanted to be an unwitting book pirate


Thanks for the info on the Gutenberg, marianner! Good to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

marianner said:


> Hi, all. I'm also a longtime fan of Frank Peretti, and a relatively newer one of Ted Dekker.
> 
> Newbie Girl, et al, there is a site at http://www.ccel.org/ that is free (public domain) Christian works. It is geared to things like theology and commentary, though, so I'm not sure if there is any fiction on it or not. I know a few authors, like G.K. Chesterton, wrote some fiction works that are now in the public domain, so they should be on gutenberg.
> 
> Sorry to be a party pooper, but I did want to point out that if a book is on gutenberg Australia, but not gutenberg.org, that probably means that it is not in the public domain in the US, so it is illegal to download here. _The Robe_, for example, was published in 1942, so the copyright in the US should still be held by Douglas's heirs. I just figured that no one here wanted to be an unwitting book pirate


Thanks, Marianner, good to know. Definitely do not want to be a book pirate!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Has anyone read any of these books? I have a friend back in Houston who thinks this series is awesome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> Has anyone read any of these books? I have a friend back in Houston who thinks this series is awesome.


I've read all of them Angela but the last two. I enjoyed them very much. They are so true to real life, you will laugh and cry. Highly recommend. I had bought the next in series, a DTB but once I received my Kindle I took it to my Mom.  Oh great, more books to buy for my Kindle. 

Linda


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I've read all of them Angela but the last two. I enjoyed them very much. They are so true to real life, you will laugh and cry. Highly recommend. I had bought the next in series, a DTB but once I received my Kindle I took it to my Mom.  Oh great, more books to buy for my Kindle.
> 
> Linda


LOL... I have the sample of book 1, but haven't read it yet. I have so many samples and books on my "to read list" that I will never get them all read!!


----------



## Mikuto

Here's a question...how accessible is "Christian Fiction" to decidedly secular readers? I'm a Buddist-leaning agnostic, so my belief system is probably a little different than those of you who read the bible frequently. Would I be able to enjoy these books even though they're geared towards Christian readers?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mikuto said:


> Here's a question...how accessible is "Christian Fiction" to decidedly secular readers? I'm a Buddist-leaning agnostic, so my belief system is probably a little different than those of you who read the bible frequently. Would I be able to enjoy these books even though they're geared towards Christian readers?


Mikuto I think you would enjoy them. They're not all religion and preaching. I find them to be good story lines without explicit sex or profanity. I would suggest that you get a few samples and try them.  I am a daily Bible reader but I also read books other than Christian fiction and I enjoy them also.

Linda


----------



## Angela

I would think so. A lot of Ted Dekker's books are classified as graphic novels, horror, thriller... You get a good story of good vs. evil without gratuitous sex and four letter words.


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Mikuto I think you would enjoy them. They're not all religion and preaching. I find them to be good story lines without explicit sex or profanity. I would suggest that you get a few samples and try them.  I am a daily Bible reader but I also read books other than Christian fiction and I enjoy them also.
> 
> Linda


I swear Linda, you are my long lost twin!! or clone!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I think you are right, we are so much alike!   Wish we lived close enough to have Kindle Koffee.


----------



## Mikuto

Hmm. I'll download a sample of one of Dekker's books, I mean the covers and descriptions look good enough (and I've downloaded books on less!) I'm still leery though.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mikuto said:


> Hmm. I'll download a sample of one of Dekker's books, I mean the covers and descriptions look good enough (and I've downloaded books on less!) I'm still leery though.


Be sure and let us know what you think. You may be in for a pleasant surprise. 
Nothing to lose by trying one.

Linda


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think you are right, we are so much alike!  Wish we lived close enough to have Kindle Koffee.


Me, too!! If you are ever in the NE Texas area look me up! Alabama isn't all that far. It is almost the exact same distance from my house to Midland, TX to see my son as it is Birmingham and I drive that all the time!


----------



## Mikuto

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Be sure and let us know what you think. You may be in for a pleasant surprise.
> _Nothing to lose by trying one._
> 
> Linda


My personal motto happens to be "I'll try anything twice"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Mikuto said:


> My personal motto happens to be "I'll try anything twice"


LOL!


----------



## Angela

Mikuto said:


> My personal motto happens to be "I'll try anything twice"


LOL

That is what is so great about the samples.


----------



## tc

I have identified six Christian book publishers. Tyndale House, Thomas Nelson, Zondercan, Waterbrook Press, Bethany House and Steeple Hill.  If you know any others or any authors that are not for Kindle please let me know.  I am getting ready to write these publishers about getting more of their authors on Kindle, more books from authors that we can already get on Kindle and to thank them for what they have done so far. 

Mikuto, hope that you enjoy Ted Dekker's books.

Angela, you said NE TX, my mom is in Shreveport. (BTW how did you get the TX flag on your signature?)


----------



## Angela

tc said:


> I have identified six Christian book publishers. Tyndale House, Thomas Nelson, Zondercan, Waterbrook Press, Bethany House and Steeple Hill. If you know any others or any authors that are not for Kindle please let me know. I am getting ready to write these publishers about getting more of their authors on Kindle, more books from authors that we can already get on Kindle and to thank them for what they have done so far.
> 
> Mikuto, hope that you enjoy Ted Dekker's books.
> 
> Angela, you said NE TX, my mom is in Shreveport. (BTW how did you get the TX flag on your signature?)


I am 45 miles from Shreveport! I pasted this url http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/462.gif into the signature section of my profile, between [ img ] and [ /img ] ...with the spaces removed. I had to add them so they would show up in the post.


----------



## Angela

Well, all of the Left Behind books are available for the Kindle... Guess I will need to find a good time to start this series over so that I can finish it. I thought I had read all but the last 2, but actually there are 4 books I never read! I may save this reread for later on. I have too many I want to read for now!


----------



## Angela

NOT on Kindle...

Melanie Wells is another CF author I like. This is a series that I would love to have on Kindle. It is called the _Dylan Foster Series_. I have already been clicking on her books to request them on Kindle. I thought I would post them here so you all can help me!!


----------



## tc

Her books are from a publisher that I did not have on my list. I will write them also.  I also clicked on all three books.


----------



## Angela

tc said:


> Her books are from a publisher that I did not have on my list. I will write them also. I also clicked on all three books.


Thanks tc!


----------



## love2read

This is a great thread. I've been busy downloading samples to the Kindle that is still about 12-14 days from being delivered. Hopefully they will all show up when I turn on the Whispernet.

Some of my favorite Christian authors are Lori Wick (especially her early books), Tracie Peterson, Beverly Lewis, Gilbert Morris (especially his early books), Frank Peretti, Lauraine Snelling, Lynn Austin and Jack Cavanaugh. I have also read the whole Left Behind series and listened to it on tape. I know there are a lot of others but can't think of them right now.

The first book I have purchased for my Kindle was a Lauraine Snelling book. I have 2 bible samples ready to look at when my Kindle arrives to see which I like better.

Lynn


----------



## Angela

PraiseGod13 said:


> Oops, guess this isn't CF and I didn't mean to get off the topic of fiction.


No problem PraiseGod13. Getting back on topic is easy!! Has anyone read this?? The description sounds pretty good.


----------



## tc

The Note does look good. I put it on my wish list with a note to come back here to buy it.

Here is a link of CS's reply in 'Those memorable first downloads....' about where to d/l free Bibles. Thought is worth a look.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1267.0.html


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Note does look good..... thanks!  I notice that it says "Women of Faith fiction" and so did the Yada Yada Prayer Group.  Is there a WOF fiction book list that I haven't heard about??
    Yeah!!  I reached 100 posts last night!


----------



## Angela

PraiseGod13 said:


> The Note does look good..... thanks! I notice that it says "Women of Faith fiction" and so did the Yada Yada Prayer Group. Is there a WOF fiction book list that I haven't heard about??
> Yeah!! I reached 100 posts last night!


There appear to be MANY books in the Women of Faith fiction category. I haven't been able to locate a complete listing anywhere. Not even on the Women of Faith website!! Amazon only shows 20 listings when you search Kindle books for women of faith fiction, but they have a whole lot more than that! I will keep looking. Maybe someone somewhere has a complete listing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PraiseGod13 said:


> The Note does look good..... thanks! I notice that it says "Women of Faith fiction" and so did the Yada Yada Prayer Group. Is there a WOF fiction book list that I haven't heard about??
> Yeah!! I reached 100 posts last night!


Wahoo! Congrats for your 100th!










Betsy


----------



## tc

Here is a link to Thomas Nelson's Women of Faith Fiction Books. It only has twenty books on it. If you spot that there is one missing let me know please.
http://www.thomasnelson.com/consumer/dept.asp?dept_id=270870&TopLevel_id=270000


----------



## marianneg

I get a Christian fiction newsletter from christianbooks.com. You can sign up here, and also view the latest issue:
http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/newsletter


----------



## tc

Thanks for the link.  I signed up for the fiction and teenage newsletters.  The teenage has some YA stuff that is pretty good.  I was a bit surprised to see Brian Jacques name as one of the authors, guess I just hadn't thought about the Redwall series being sold by christianbook.com


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks for the links and for your investigative work on finding out about the WOF fiction books!

And, Betsy.... you are the very best!!  Thank you so much for the celebratory balloons!!  You blessed my day!!!


----------



## Angela

OK, I have noticed when I go and check out one of the books on the Women of Faith list, there may be 2 or 3 books that go with that one in a series that is not listed on the WoF list. I am compliing a list of the authors and other books to go along with the 20 listed on the Thomas Nelson website. The list is currently on my laptop and it is still in the car. I will try to post it on Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

PraiseGod13 said:


> And, Betsy.... you are the very best!! Thank you so much for the celebratory balloons!! You blessed my day!!!


Glad you enjoyed them! I got out of breath blowing up all those balloons, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## tc

Looking forward to your list Besty.  Thanks for the work you are doing.


----------



## chobitz

I read some christian fiction. I won't buy the left behind series because I refuse to give money to the Christan Right (LeHaye is one of the founders of the Moral Majority). But I have found some awesome christian horror:


----------



## love2read

I didn't know that there were Christian horror books being written. Horror isn't really something that I enjoy reading but I'm glad you like them.

The closest I've come to scary in Christian literature is the Frank Peretti books. I'm not sure if they are just considered fiction or something else. 

I really loved the Left Behind series though.

Lynn M


----------



## chobitz

Well the series may even be called Christian SciFi. A child is cloned from the dna found on the shroud of taurin (spelling?). He is a great person who does wonderous things for the world. You know where that leads to..


----------



## love2read

chobitz said:


> Well the series may even be called Christian SciFi. A child is cloned from the dna found on the shroud of taurin (spelling?). He is a great person who does wonderous things for the world. You know where that leads to..


I read a different book similar to that theme before and it was very interesting. I don't remember the name right now but I think it was a Christian author. I'll have to try a sample and see what I think.

Lynn M


----------



## chobitz

love2read said:


> I read a different book similar to that theme before and it was very interesting. I don't remember the name right now but I think it was a Christian author. I'll have to try a sample and see what I think.
> 
> Lynn M


Could it be the  Nephilim the Truth is Here series? Sadly they are not kindled.


----------



## love2read

chobitz said:


> Could it be the  Nephilim the Truth is Here series? Sadly they are not kindled.


No, that title doesn't sound familiar. I'll try to remember though because it was a good book. Maybe I can try to search through my library site for books that I have read. I think I do a search like that and check all the books I have taken out of the library over the last year.

Now it's going to bug me that I can't remember.

Lynn M


----------



## tc

I have not heard of James Beauseigneur but will take a look at his stuff.

There quite a few devotional books that are available for Kindle.  Such authors as Beth Moore, Women of Faith, Dennis and Barbara Rainey, Max Lucado and others.  None of these are of the ones I have used over the years.


----------



## Angela

I noticed that the thread name has been changed and since it I started it, I must say I wouldn't have changed it, I would have started another thread all together different. Here is my reasoning... _note that the subject has since been changed back._

I began the Christian Fiction thread as a means to introduce CF to those who may not otherwise have given it a chance. I wanted this thread to be a place where anyone of any faith (or no faith) felt comfortable coming in and taking a look. I am a Christian, but I also am a member of this board and do not want to push my beliefs on anyone or cause anyone to feel uncomfortable. I am all for having a thread where those of like minds can post and discuss their bible selections, devotional books or even their thought and feelings on these issues, but I really and truly wanted to keep this thread all about CF and the variety of books that are out there that can be enjoyed without the sex and filthy language while at the same time not alienating anyone from this thread.

My suggestion is to leave this thread as Christian Fiction Fans and begin a new thread for Christian Reading as they are two different things. Both which I am passionate about.


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> I noticed that the thread name has been changed and since it I started it, I must say I wouldn't have changed it, I would have started another thread all together different. Here is my reasoning...
> 
> I began the Christian Fiction thread as a means to introduce CF to those who may not otherwise have given it a chance. I wanted this thread to be a place where anyone of any faith (or no faith) felt comfortable coming in and taking a look. I am a Christian, but I also am a member of this board and do not want to push my beliefs on anyone or cause anyone to feel uncomfortable. I am all for having a thread where those of like minds can post and discuss their bible selections, devotional books or even their thought and feelings on these issues, but I really and truly wanted to keep this thread all about CF and the variety of books that are out there that can be enjoyed without the sex and filthy language while at the same time not alienating anyone from this thread.
> 
> My suggestion is to leave this thread as Christian Fiction Fans and begin a new thread for Christian Reading as they are two different things. Both which I am passionate about.


*hugs* for making us non christians welcomed in this thread. I wish it was still CF as I do read CF books from time to time but I wouldn't read devotionals. I also love theology books but not 'preachy' books.

Talking about CF books have you read the Anne Rice, Christ the Lord series? Her theological expertise leaves alot to be disired but its an ok series.

Oh and while not theologically accurate Lamb by Christopher Moore fleshes out Jesus' personality and while Moore takes ALOT of liberties he treats Jesus with respect. Even the more fantastical scenes like Jesus and the Yeti makes kinda sense with Jesus' personality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Peace to all!

Just got back from knee therapy, don't quite know what happened, but I'm sure we can figure it out. No matter the title, continue as you were and give me a chance to ice my knee and do research! I think it'll be all right.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To all--

the subject has been changed back, just a little bump in the road as we try to keep the KindleBoards organized. I'd like, if y'all don't mind, to split out the posts that do NOT refer to Christian Fiction to a thread entitled Christian Devotional Reading on Kindle. Will this work for everyone?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sounds great and love the hat dahling, my favorite so far!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Sounds great and love the hat dahling, my favorite so far!


I've been saving it for the right occasion. 

Betsy


----------



## tc

Angela said:


> I noticed that the thread name has been changed and since it I started it, I must say I wouldn't have changed it, I would have started another thread all together different. Here is my reasoning... _note that the subject has since been changed back._
> 
> I began the Christian Fiction thread as a means to introduce CF to those who may not otherwise have given it a chance. I wanted this thread to be a place where anyone of any faith (or no faith) felt comfortable coming in and taking a look. I am a Christian, but I also am a member of this board and do not want to push my beliefs on anyone or cause anyone to feel uncomfortable. I am all for having a thread where those of like minds can post and discuss their bible selections, devotional books or even their thought and feelings on these issues, but I really and truly wanted to keep this thread all about CF and the variety of books that are out there that can be enjoyed without the sex and filthy language while at the same time not alienating anyone from this thread.
> 
> My suggestion is to leave this thread as Christian Fiction Fans and begin a new thread for Christian Reading as they are two different things. Both which I am passionate about.


Angela, after reading your post I agree with your thinking. Yes, I am one of those who loved the idea of the name change. However now I understand what you are wanting to do. Sorry that I didn't consider your thoughts to begin with.

I love CF and love to discuss it as well as Bibles, devotionals, and nonfiction. I, like you, am a Christian was lead to a Master of Religious Education. A big part of my master program was reading and reporting on those books that I read.

OK back to the topic at hand. I know that I have mentioned Donita K Paul before. Her Dragon Keepers series is really for YA but I am enjoying very much. It is a five book series and I am halfway through the 4th book. This is easy reading and if you have young people around I would suggest that they try it. I know that fantasy is not for everyone. I do know that alot of young people who do like it. The first book in the series is











Give it a look see.

Ok I did the link thing but for some reason the image is not showing up.

DragonSpell is the first book in the series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tc said:


> OK back to the topic at hand. I know that I have mentioned Donita K Paul before. Her Dragon Keepers series is really for YA but I am enjoying very much. It is a five book series and I am halfway through the 4th book. This is easy reading and if you have young people around I would suggest that they try it. I know that fantasy is not for everyone. I do know that alot of young people who do like it. The first book in the series is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a look see.
> 
> Ok I did the link thing but for some reason the image is not showing up.
> 
> DragonSpell is the first book in the series.


TC--your image link didn't work because instead of the image link you put the link to the book page in the Image Link box. (I've done that!) Be sure to right-click on the image itself within the page and copy the image location as appropriate for the browser you're using (let me know if you need more help with this).

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

tc said:


> Angela, after reading your post I agree with your thinking. Yes, I am one of those who loved the idea of the name change. However now I understand what you are wanting to do. Sorry that I didn't consider your thoughts to begin with.
> 
> I love CF and love to discuss it as well as Bibles, devotionals, and nonfiction. I, like you, am a Christian was lead to a Master of Religious Education. A big part of my master program was reading and reporting on those books that I read.
> 
> OK back to the topic at hand. I know that I have mentioned Donita K Paul before. Her Dragon Keepers series is really for YA but I am enjoying very much. It is a five book series and I am halfway through the 4th book. This is easy reading and if you have young people around I would suggest that they try it. I know that fantasy is not for everyone. I do know that alot of young people who do like it. The first book in the series is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a look see.
> 
> Ok I did the link thing but for some reason the image is not showing up.
> 
> DragonSpell is the first book in the series.


Betsy has taken care of this so we can keep bibles, devotions and nonfiction separate from CF. I am sorry Angela I didn't realize you started the thread and didn't realize you weren't on the boards yesterday as we discussed how to improve this for Christian and unchristian alike. It seems we all have the same goal in mind and I think this will work for everyone. 

Linda


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> *hugs* for making us non christians welcomed in this thread. I wish it was still CF as I do read CF books from time to time but I wouldn't read devotionals. I also love theology books but not 'preachy' books.
> 
> Talking about CF books have you read the Anne Rice, Christ the Lord series? Her theological expertise leaves alot to be disired but its an ok series.
> 
> Oh and while not theologically accurate Lamb by Christopher Moore fleshes out Jesus' personality and while Moore takes ALOT of liberties he treats Jesus with respect. Even the more fantastical scenes like Jesus and the Yeti makes kinda sense with Jesus' personality.


*hugs* to you, too chobitz. You will notice that Betsy has taken care of dividing the thread so that this thread can remain as Christian Fiction. I am glad to have you here and I will be taking a look at the books you posted yesterday (I think... I was not online yesterday). I have not read the Anne Rice books either but will take a look as well.


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To all--
> 
> the subject has been changed back, just a little bump in the road as we try to keep the KindleBoards organized. I'd like, if y'all don't mind, to split out the posts that do NOT refer to Christian Fiction to a thread entitled Christian Devotional Reading on Kindle. Will this work for everyone?
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy for taking care of this... And I really do love the hat!! It has to be the best one yet!!

I will try to finish the rest of this up without too many posts!! Can't have any of that padding stuff going on!! 



tc said:


> Angela, after reading your post I agree with your thinking. Yes, I am one of those who loved the idea of the name change. However now I understand what you are wanting to do. Sorry that I didn't consider your thoughts to begin with.
> 
> I love CF and love to discuss it as well as Bibles, devotionals, and nonfiction. I, like you, am a Christian was lead to a Master of Religious Education. A big part of my master program was reading and reporting on those books that I read.


tc, thanks for understanding! Normally I would have been online but was resting up between road trips. I will be joining you in the other thread as well... and back on topic... I have already downloaded a sample of the _DragonSpell_ and _DragonQuest_. As soon as I finish _The Color of Magic _ by Prachett, I will probably start those next.



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Betsy has taken care of this so we can keep bibles, devotions and nonfiction separate from CF. I am sorry Angela I didn't realize you started the thread and didn't realize you weren't on the boards yesterday as we discussed how to improve this for Christian and unchristian alike. It seems we all have the same goal in mind and I think this will work for everyone.
> 
> Linda


No need to apologize, Linda. All is well and once again... we are on the same wavelink!! I told Larry that you were my long lost twin, or my clone!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Whew I am glad to hear I am still your long lost friend or clone Angela!


----------



## Angela

Has anyone read this?










It is listed as a thriller/suspense novel.


----------



## Marci

I have not, and looks interesting.  Also got good reviews.  It's the kind of book I would read...

Anyone?

Marci


----------



## love2read

It sounds interesting but I'm a whimp and don't really like horror movies or books. 

Lynn M


----------



## tc

Sounds very interesting. I put it on my wish list.


----------



## Angela

While setting up my Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, I discovered that Frank Peretti has written a Children's Chapter Book Series! It is called the Cooper Kids Adventure Series. Only one of the books is available on Kindle at the present time (book #5). It sounds like a good series. I am considering buying them to have here at the house for the grandkids (and me, too)!

Here is the first book in the series. Books 1-8 are available at Amazon. I don't know if there are any others. I will be requesting the series for Kindle, but like I said, I wouldn't mind having these on hand for the kiddos!


----------



## tc

Cooper Kids Series is a very good series.  I know that the youth at the church loved it.  Not sure if we replaced this series after the fire.  Need to check and see.  Thanks for the reminder.

So you are on Facebook. I have a page but only check in about every other day.


----------



## Angela

tc said:


> Cooper Kids Series is a very good series. I know that the youth at the church loved it. Not sure if we replaced this series after the fire. Need to check and see. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> So you are on Facebook. I have a page but only check in about every other day.


Yes, but I haven't been on FB as much since KB!! My daughter thinks I have abandoned her and friends for the Kindle and KB!! 

I get on there every couple of days or so now. I was on all the time at one point. I am trying to limit my computer time there and here so that I have time to read, do housework, etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Yes, but I haven't been on FB as much since KB!! My daughter thinks I have abandoned her and friends for the Kindle and KB!!
> 
> I get on there every couple of days or so now. I was on all the time at one point. I am trying to limit my computer time there and here so that I have time to read, do housework, etc.


Housework? Housework instead of Kboards? Why? Dust is a protective layer.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Housework? Housework instead of Kboards? Why? Dust is a protective layer.


Dog hair works much better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I knew there was another reason I want a dog!



Betsy


----------



## love2read

Angela said:


> While setting up my Visual Bookshelf on Facebook, I discovered that Frank Peretti has written a Children's Chapter Book Series! It is called the Cooper Kids Adventure Series. Only one of the books is available on Kindle at the present time (book #5). It sounds like a good series. I am considering buying them to have here at the house for the grandkids (and me, too)!
> 
> Here is the first book in the series. Books 1-8 are available at Amazon. I don't know if there are any others. I will be requesting the series for Kindle, but like I said, I wouldn't mind having these on hand for the kiddos!


My son and I read the first 4 or 5 books in this series years ago. It's really good. A good series to have on hand for your grandkids.

Someday I'm going to re-read Frank Peretti's other books.

I remember liking them but it's been long enough ago that I'm sure I would enjoy them again.

Lynn M


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Housework? Housework instead of Kboards? Why? Dust is a protective layer.
> 
> Betsy


LOL... I know it's time to dust when Larry starts leaving me notes on top of the bookcase... written in the dust!!


----------



## tc

I really like _This Present Darkness_ and _Piercing the Darkness_ by Peretti. They were the first ones that he wrote. The plot line really made me think. Unfortunately they are not in Kindle format.


----------



## Angela

tc said:


> I really like _This Present Darkness_ and _Piercing the Darkness_ by Peretti. They were the first ones that he wrote. The plot line really made me think. Unfortunately they are not in Kindle format.


I had to go to Amazon and request those for the Kindle! Those were the first Christian Fictions books I ever read. I still have my DT copies but would love to have them on the Kindle!


----------



## Marci

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Housework? Housework instead of Kboards? Why? Dust is a protective layer.
> 
> Betsy


ROTFLOL


----------



## love2read

tc said:


> I really like _This Present Darkness_ and _Piercing the Darkness_ by Peretti. They were the first ones that he wrote. The plot line really made me think. Unfortunately they are not in Kindle format.


These two are the first really memorable Christian fictions books that I have read. Because of a problem with my basement years ago, I no longer have them. So I will join in and click on the request for this book to be read on the Kindle. I would like to re-read them sometime.

I like these two more than his later books. But they were good too.

Lynn M


----------



## bkworm8it

Some days it's good to be single. No one complains that the dishwasher isn't emptied, there's dirty dishes piled up, there are no clothes to wear, the dogs need to be feed, and on and on and on... I just let it all sit and read LOL. 

Though it does get a little uncomfortable reading with two dogs staring at me the whole time. So I eventually give in and feed them then remember I haven't eaten myself ! 

theresam


----------



## Angela

bkworm8it said:


> Some days it's good to be single. No one complains that the dishwasher isn't emptied, there's dirty dishes piled up, there are no clothes to wear, the dogs need to be feed, and on and on and on... I just let it all sit and read LOL.
> 
> Though it does get a little uncomfortable reading with two dogs staring at me the whole time. So I eventually give in and feed them then remember I haven't eaten myself !
> 
> theresam


I can totally relate! I am basically single from 4pm on Sunday until 9pm on Friday every week (the hubby works/lives in Houston during the week and comes home on weekends). It is just me and the dog. Right now Harley (the dog) is sound asleep on the other end of the sofa. Last night it was around midnight when I realized I never ate dinner! I do this a lot during the week.


----------



## tc

I have hubby and two sons (22 & 20) who all lived with me but are never here.  I get to read and then have a celebration when they are home.
tc


----------



## Angela

Larry is taking vacation the rest of the year, so I won't be online as much since he will be at home. I hope you all have a very Merry and Blessed Christmas holiday. We leave for Midland around 10am in the morning so I may not be back online until the weekend. I hope to have discovered some new CF books by the time I get back. I will miss you all!

Angela


----------



## Marci

Angela,

Have a great Christmas & I'm looking forward to your return!

Take care,

Marci


----------



## tc

Angela

Be Safe.

Have a wonderful Christmas.

tc


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> Larry is taking vacation the rest of the year, so I won't be online as much since he will be at home. I hope you all have a very Merry and Blessed Christmas holiday. We leave for Midland around 10am in the morning so I may not be back online until the weekend. I hope to have discovered some new CF books by the time I get back. I will miss you all!
> 
> Angela


Angela have a Merry and Blessed Christmas. We leave for VA tomorrow so it will be Sat. evening or Sun before I am back on KB also. Be safe!

Linda


----------



## Angela

Thanks Marci, tc and Linda! Y'all have a safe and happy holidays as well. I will try to check in a time or 2!

Love you!
Angela


----------



## love2read

If any of you have Janette Oak books

When Comes the Spring (Canadian West #2) is just $1.59 right now!



I remember reading her books in the 80's and liked them.

Lynn M


----------



## love2read

Also for $2.59 right now is:

The Debt (Women of Faith Fiction # by Angela Hunt



Lynn M


----------



## katiekat1066

This one isn't fiction, but I thought I'd put it out here:


Its a memoir of the creation and the end of "Veggie Tales." He follows his dream from the beginning of his love for animation and film making as a boy through the collapse of his company and his ministry and everything he learned along the way. The last couple of chapters about lessons learned struck a deep chord in me. An enjoyable read, if somewhat sad towards the end - I had a hard time finishing it when everything came crashing down around him. I'll never be able to sing one of Larry's silly songs again without thinking about this book.

Katiekat


----------



## tc

They all look great.  Me ,Myself & Bob really sounds interesting. Will have to give it a look.  Thanks!


----------



## marianneg

katiekat1066 said:


> This one isn't fiction, but I thought I'd put it out here:
> 
> 
> Its a memoir of the creation and the end of "Veggie Tales." He follows his dream from the beginning of his love for animation and film making as a boy through the collapse of his company and his ministry and everything he learned along the way. The last couple of chapters about lessons learned struck a deep chord in me. An enjoyable read, if somewhat sad towards the end - I had a hard time finishing it when everything came crashing down around him. I'll never be able to sing one of Larry's silly songs again without thinking about this book.
> 
> Katiekat


Wow, that does look really interesting! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Angela

I love Veggie Tales... Thanks for the link!


----------



## Angela

Attention Ted Dekker fans... His newest books is now available for pre-order at Amazon and will be available on the Kindle January 6th.  If you want it a DTB, the pre-order price for it is $8.50. 



Kiss is co-written with another author, Erin Healy. This one sounds so good! I may just have to buy it at 9.99! 

From Publishers Weekly
Master of evangelical Christian suspense, Dekker (Thr3e; Blink; Skin) joins first-time author Healy in this thriller, no less fast-moving than the Christy Award-winning author's solo prose, but also more gripping as it plunges into the life of a woman with frayed and painful family relationships. When a tragic auto accident leaves Shauna McAllister's brother brain-damaged and erases her recent memories, she discovers she has a paranormal ability to steal memories from others, a capability that will either get her killed or unveil hidden sides of the very people she thought she could trust. Against this background, she attempts to uncover the ugly truth about her father's dark secrets and to upend his run for president of the United States. True to Dekker's penchant for twists that keep you guessing till the very last page, Kiss also attempts to return to snappier dialogue and more logical plotting than Skin. A psychological suspense thriller that shines light into black-market child trafficking, Dekker's latest will satisfy Christian fiction lovers who want complex characters and who believe in the stark realities of true good and heinous evil. (Jan.) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

Product Description

Sometimes dying with the truth is better than living with a lie.

After a car accident puts Shauna McAllister in a coma and wipes out six months of her memory, she returns to her childhood home to recover, but her arrival is fraught with confusion. Her estranged father, a senator bidding on the White House, and her abusive stepmother blame Shauna for the tragedy, which has left her beloved brother severely brain damaged.

Leaning on Wayne Spade, a forgotten but hopeful lover who stays by her side, Shauna tries to sort out what happened that night by jarring her memory to life. Instead, she acquires a mysterious mental ability that will either lead her to truth or get her killed by the people trying to hide it. In this blind game of cat and mouse that stares even the darkest memories in the face, Shauna is sure of only one thing: if she remembers, she dies.


----------



## tc

_Kiss_ sounds right up my alley. I put it on my wish list. I am fixing to buy _Adam_. I saw it in a airport book store this summer. It looks pretty good also.











It takes an obsessive mind to know one. And Daniel Clark knows the elusive killer he's been stalking.

He's devoted every waking minute as a profiler to find the serial killer known only as Eve. He's pored over the crime scenes of sixteen young women who died mysterious deaths, all in underground basements or caverns. He's delved into the killer's head and puzzled over the twisted religious overtones of the killings.

What Daniel can't possibly know is that he will be Eve's next victim. He will be the killer's first Adam. After sixteen hopeless months, the case takes a drastic turn on a very dark night when Daniel is shot and left for dead.

Resuscitated after twenty minutes of clinical death, Daniel finds himself haunted by the experience. He knows he's seen the killer's face, but the trauma of dying has obscured the memory and left him with crushing panic attacks. Nothing--not even desperate, dangerous attempts to reexperience his own death--seems to bring him closer to finding the killer.

Then Eve strikes again, much closer to home. And Daniel's obsession explodes into a battle for his life . . . his sanity . . . his very soul.

Enter a world of death and near death that blurs the lines between fiction and reality in a way that will leave you stunned.

"The detail is stunning, pointing to meticulous research in FBI methods, forensic medicine, and psychological profiling. We have to keep telling ourselves that this is fiction. At the same time, we can't help thinking that not only could it happen, but that it will happen if we're not careful."


----------



## marianneg

Angela said:


> Attention Ted Dekker fans... His newest books is now available for pre-order at Amazon and will be available on the Kindle January 6th.  If you want it a DTB, the pre-order price for it is $8.50.


Thanks, Angela, I love Ted Dekker! That's probably one that I'd pay the full $9.99 for.

Tc, I thought Adam was very good. I don't want to say that it's predictable - more like you know where it's going, and you want to stop it but can't. Kind of reminds me of Stephen King in that respect.


----------



## tc

I got my fiction newsletter from www.Christianbook.com .  They are showing 8 new series from authors Davis Bunn & Janette Oke, Linore Rose Burkard, Kaye Dacus, Irene Hannon, M.L. Tyndall, Al & JoAnna Lacy, Neta Jackson and Stacy Hawkins Adams.  New releases from authors Karen Kingsbury, Terri Blackstock, Ted Dekker, Collen Coble and others.  There are even some new authors.

Looks like some fun reading.


----------



## Angela

Cool, I think I will sign up for this newsletter, too. Thanks, tc!


----------



## drenee

An entire Janette Oke series, 5 books, for one great price of 9.99. I love all of her series.


----------



## marianneg

Here's a good classic:


It's an allegory about a girl named Much Afraid, who is following the Shepherd. She is crippled, but He has promised to give her hinds' (that's like a deer, apparently) feet to take her to the High Places. He also sends various friends to help her on her journey, and she must overcome her relatives, the Fearings, who want to bring her back.


----------



## love2read

I read this book a long time ago and loved it! Thanks for posting it. This is definitely worth rereading!

Lynn M



marianner said:


> Here's a good classic:
> 
> 
> It's an allegory about a girl named Much Afraid, who is following the Shepherd. She is crippled, but He has promised to give her hinds' (that's like a deer, apparently) feet to take her to the High Places. He also sends various friends to help her on her journey, and she must overcome her relatives, the Fearings, who want to bring her back.


----------



## tc

looks good  thanks


----------



## drenee

marianner said:


> Here's a good classic:
> 
> 
> It's an allegory about a girl named Much Afraid, who is following the Shepherd. She is crippled, but He has promised to give her hinds' (that's like a deer, apparently) feet to take her to the High Places. He also sends various friends to help her on her journey, and she must overcome her relatives, the Fearings, who want to bring her back.


I read this book many years ago. I had completely forgot about it. A really good allegorical book. Thank you.


----------



## theresa57

I have been a long time Christian fiction reader. I've read almost every Grace Livingston Hill book published (and they are old!!). Amish fiction has become a big favorite of mine, and there are a few new authors such as Shelley Shepard Gray and Cindy Woodsmall that are excellent! 
Shelley Shepard Gray's first book, "Hidden" is available on Kindle, and all three of Cindy Woodsmall's are on Kindle also.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theresa57 said:


> I have been a long time Christian fiction reader. I've read almost every Grace Livingston Hill book published (and they are old!!). Amish fiction has become a big favorite of mine, and there are a few new authors such as Shelley Shepard Gray and Cindy Woodsmall that are excellent!
> Shelley Shepard Gray's first book, "Hidden" is available on Kindle, and all three of Cindy Woodsmall's are on Kindle also.


My goodness, I had forgotten all about Grace Livingston Hill. I wonder what happened to all of my GLH books? I read her many, many years ago.


----------



## bookworm

This is great resource.  I love Christian music (Third Day, Jars of Clay, yada, yada) and loved The Left Behind Series.  My Christian reading has been limited to The Red Tent and Mary by Margaret George.  I don't like anything heavily steeped in religion and preachy .... although the Left Behind Series was incredible.  I guess it didn't hurt that I could picture the characters because I had seen a few of the sappy movies.  Anyway, thanks for all the suggestions.  I will certainly file them away on my "wish" list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have a friend that is reading the DTB and she said it is very good. I ordered a sample.


----------



## meljackson

Has anyone read any of the Keepers of the Ring series by Angela Hunt? I just noticed these on Kindle and I've never heard of them.

Melissa


----------



## drenee

bookworm said:


> This is great resource. I love Christian music (Third Day, Jars of Clay, yada, yada) and loved The Left Behind Series. My Christian reading has been limited to The Red Tent and Mary by Margaret George. I don't like anything heavily steeped in religion and preachy .... although the Left Behind Series was incredible. I guess it didn't hurt that I could picture the characters because I had seen a few of the sappy movies. Anyway, thanks for all the suggestions. I will certainly file them away on my "wish" list.


I don't want to hijack this thread, but I love Third Day, Jars of Caly, also. I like guitar music as well, and I have found a Christian guitar player by the name of Trace Bundy. You can goggle his name and get to his website, or he also has some things on YouTube.

Now, we take you back to your regularly scheduled programming. I have enjoyed all of the Janette Oke series, which I think I've already mentioned here. Christianbook.com is a great website to search for new authors. They have tons of other items there also.

debbie


----------



## sharyn

I haven't read the whole thread (8 pages! ), but want to suggest the Mitford series by Jan Karon if no one has suggested it before.  

A warm and fuzzy Christian read.

Sharyn


----------



## tc

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have a friend that is reading the DTB and she said it is very good. I ordered a sample.


I agree it does look good and I too d/l a sample.

I read through the Mitford series and loved them. I passed the DTB on to my Mom.

As to Third Day, they were at our church the first of December. It sold out in less than a day. A great concert.


----------



## Angela

meljackson said:


> Has anyone read any of the Keepers of the Ring series by Angela Hunt? I just noticed these on Kindle and I've never heard of them.
> 
> Melissa


I have a couple of her book samples on my kindle, but haven't read any of her books yet. She has quite a selection. I will be looking a bit more closely at her.


----------



## Jesslyn

WHew! Just finished the entire thread! Thank you ALL for the suggestions, I'll be sampling for hours. I have read two Christian Fantasy series, sadly one's not Kindled, but I've been requesting weekly, and I enjoyed them both immensly. The YA series by Donita K Paul and one that I have not yet seen mentioned by L.B. Graham. 
I have written to the publisher and author and would really appreciate it if some of you can as well.
1st book in the series 



tc said:


> I have identified six Christian book publishers. Tyndale House, Thomas Nelson, Zondercan, Waterbrook Press, Bethany House and Steeple Hill. If you know any others or any authors that are not for Kindle please let me know. I am getting ready to write these publishers about getting more of their authors on Kindle, more books from authors that we can already get on Kindle and to thank them for what they have done so far.
> 
> Mikuto, hope that you enjoy Ted Dekker's books.
> 
> Angela, you said NE TX, my mom is in Shreveport. (BTW how did you get the TX flag on your signature?)


P & R Press - http://www.prpbooks.com/ They publish the non-Kindled series I mention above.


----------



## Jesslyn

I hate when this happens, but I forgot to ask in my previous post if anyone had heard of Karen Hancock. I have also been requesting these for months (9 long frustrating months), but no Kindle version yet.


----------



## tc

They both look good and something I would read. I clicked on them both. Be sure to put them in the I want these books...

I have _The Note_ by Angela Hunt but have not read it yet. I have not heard of that series.

I have just started _Kiss_ by Ted Dekker and so far it is good.


----------



## PraiseGod13

This book has won some Christian fiction awards so I'll post it here but will also put it in the Bargain books thread. I haven't read it but thought it definitely looks like it will be worth the 99 cent pricetag.


----------



## meljackson

I have been clicking for all of Karen Hancock's books since I got my kindle. She is my all time favorite Christian fiction author. I loved Arena! I emailed her awhile back to see if she knew if her books would ever be available on Kindle but I never heard back.

Melissa


----------



## Angela

I will be clicking on these as well.

I finally got the "bugs" out of my laptop, so I may be able to function a little better now. I am in Houston until Wednesday. I am currently reading "The Shack" and enjoying it. I will probably read "Kiss" next... I love that Ted Dekker!! 



PraiseGod13 said:


> This book has won some Christian fiction awards so I'll post it here but will also put it in the Bargain books thread. I haven't read it but thought it definitely looks like it will be worth the 99 cent pricetag.


I love a bargain!! thanks!


----------



## PraiseGod13

This has been posted in the Bargain books thread but I thought I'd post it here also.... It's an excellent Christian classic and only $2.80!! No reviews for the Kindle version yet.... but if you want to read some reviews, you can go to the DTV on Amazon.


----------



## drenee

8.24 
My son called this morning and told me to buy this book. A girl from work brought to him to borrow yesterday and he's almost done with it today. It sounds very good, both from what he told me about it and the reviews I read. Can't wait to start it. 
debbie


----------



## Avalon3

PraiseGod13 said:


> This has been posted in the Bargain books thread but I thought I'd post it here also.... It's an excellent Christian classic and only $2.80!! No reviews for the Kindle version yet.... but if you want to read some reviews, you can go to the DTV on Amazon.


The reviews are here on the DTB.


----------



## tc

drenee, I loved The Shack. I got wind of it through my pastor. His wife was reading it and he asked what it was about. She replied "I'm not going to tell you because you *have* to read it."

I never read The Robe but the movie was great.


----------



## Suzanne

I read The Shack last year. It is excellent. You'll be glad you read it.

I haven't read The Robe, but purchased it today. Now I have 9 pages of titles on little Abigail!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I bought The Robe today, have never read it and have The Shack on my wish list. Looking forward to both.


----------



## mwvickers

I'm new to the forum, and I don't know how to post the pictures of books. This Christian fiction one sounds interesting, but it is not available on Kindle. Please check it out and click the "I would like to read this on Kindle" link. It is called _Lucifer's Flood_.

http://www.amazon.com/Lucifers-Flood-Linda-Rios-Brook/dp/1599793148/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233070832&sr=1-1

I've heard that Rober Liparulo is also a good author. I haven't read anything by him yet, but I believe that one of his books was endorsed by both Ted Dekker and Frank Peretti. So if you like their books, his may be worth a try. Many look like they are available on Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

There is a great tutorial that you can watch on how to use the link maker, it is simple once you get the hang of it. I clicked for your book.


----------



## mwvickers

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> There is a great tutorial that you can watch on how to use the link maker, it is simple once you get the hang of it. I clicked for your book.


Where is the tutorial?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

mwvickers said:


> Where is the tutorial?


Sorry that would help...*Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting*.


----------



## mwvickers

Okay, I wanted to make sure I figured it out.

Below is the book by Liparulo that is endorsed by Dekker and Peretti.


----------



## tc

mwvickers, welcome glad you are here. I click for you. I will take a close at _Comes A Horseman_. I read quite a bit of both Peretti and Dekker. In fact I am reading Dekker's latest one now, _Kiss_.


----------



## mwvickers

tc said:


> mwvickers, welcome glad you are here. I click for you. I will take a close at _Comes A Horseman_. I read quite a bit of both Peretti and Dekker. In fact I am reading Dekker's latest one now, _Kiss_.


Thanks.

_Kiss_ was good. I buy all of Dekker's books in hard copy (actually, most of them pre-ordered in hardback). That's one author I cannot switch to buying e-books for.


----------



## KimmyA

Thank you for starting this thread. I just read over all nine pages! I've been avoided this topic because, though I am a Christian, I didn't think CF would interest me. But I decided to check it out today and boy am I glad I did. After reading your comments and reading about different books, I see that I was wrong about CF. The Dekker fellow's books look especially interesting. It sounds like books I normally would read. His book Three is only $4 so I thought that would be a good place to start.


----------



## meljackson

I really enjoyed Three. I am debating Kiss. I love Ted Dekker. 

Melissa


----------



## Angela

drenee said:


> 8.24
> My son called this morning and told me to buy this book. A girl from work brought to him to borrow yesterday and he's almost done with it today. It sounds very good, both from what he told me about it and the reviews I read. Can't wait to start it.
> debbie


I am reading this now and loving it! My Kindle is charging right now and is not convenient to read!! I am still in Houston where it was 82 degrees just a few hours ago and now it is freezing outside! I hope to be back home Thursday. Can't stay online very long at Larry's apartment...


----------



## Elijsha

i pulled the trigger, i got my sister the DTB for Christmas but she hasn't gotten to it yet so I'm gonna dive into it myself!


----------



## drenee

Elijsha, be sure to give us a quick review.


----------



## mwvickers

Someone on here mentioned e-mailing publishers regarding Christian fiction books.  I was wondering if you ever did and, if so, did you receive a response?  

I e-mailed Zondervan, Thomas Nelson, Harvest House, Destiny Image, and Bethany House regarding not only Christian fiction but also Christian non-fiction.  Most of them sent a response saying that they are working on it, and one acted as if there was already a large number of Christian books available on Kindle.

I checked the numbers.  There are over 228,000 Kindle books total.  Of that, there are almost 9,000 Christian non-fiction and about 1,300 Christian fiction.  That still leaves a large majority of the Kindle books in the secular market.  Those numbers may sound large (for the Christian books), but you have to remember that some of them are repeated books (in more than one version) and some are independent authors.  In other words, the numbers are quite small in comparison to all of the other books out there.

I have kept checking the numbers everyday, and despite the fact that Amazon adds almost 1,000 new books daily, the numbers for Christian books (fiction and non-fiction) don't seem to be growing very quickly.  

I wish the market would get bigger for Christian e-books.  There are so many good ones out there.


----------



## tc

I wrote to the publishers and got the same type replies that you did. Glad that you wrote also so that they know that there more of us out there wanting books on Kindle.

I read The Shack back in August. I really like the book and it made me to do some deep thinking. Don't want to say much because it is that type of book.

I got my copy of Ted Dekker's newsletter today when I checked my email. _Boneman's Daughters_ is coming out April 14th. It is for pre-order in the DTV.










He also has coming out in 2009 _Green_. It is Book 0 in the Circle series. If you want to catch up before _Green_ comes out you might want to get _Black_, _Red_ and _White_. You can buy each of them for 9.99 each or you can get all three in the Circle Collection for 9.99. Here is a link to the All 3 in 1.


----------



## mwvickers

tc,

I didn't care for _The Shack_.

In addition to _Boneman's Daughters_ and _Green_, Dekker also has the last two in the Lost Books series coming out, _Lunatic_ and _Elyon_.

I cannot keep up with Dekker. LOL


----------



## tc

The _Shack_ is just that kind of book. Either you love or you don't, there does not seem to be any middle road as far as it is concerned.

I have just d/l the first in the Lost Books series. Don't know when I will get around to reading it but I willl.


----------



## Marci

TC,

I just bought the _Circle Trilogy_ due to all the good Dekker reviews and my own interest. What volume again is _Green_ going to be?

If the cover is any indication (it's awesome in a menacing way), _Boneman's Daughter_ is going to be good! LOL

mwvickers,

Historically, Christian books have never made much impact on the bookmarket as a whole. It is, relatively speaking, a small part of the market. It's the same with Christian music. There is some great music there that would enjoy a bigger audience. I would guess that because most of the book publishers in the Christian market are part of or branches of the major Bible publishers (Thomas Nelson, et al), it would be hard for them to justify branching out into the ebook market. Unless a Christian author is with a secular publisher or a wildly successful author, like Dekker and Frank Perengetti before him.

I think it's great to see what is out there now. Yes, I know and you do to that there could be so many others but you have to start somewhere. Keep letting the publishers know what you want to see in Kindle and go post your favorites over in the "I want this Book on Kindle=Click here" thread. I'm going to do that now with "This Present Darkness" 

Marci


----------



## mwvickers

Marci said:


> TC,
> 
> I just bought the _Circle Trilogy_ due to all the good Dekker reviews and my own interest. What volume again is _Green_ going to be?


It's being called Book Zero. With Dekker, you never know what that may mean. He is good at throwing people off and having twists. My guess is that it is literally going to tie all of the stories regarding the books of the history together in such a way that they go in a complete circle. I cannot really say more than that without giving away too much. It will make more sense after you read the Circle Trilogy.



> If the cover is any indication (it's awesome in a menacing way), _Boneman's Daughter_ is going to be good! LOL


I've found that if the cover says it's by Ted Dekker it's going to be good. LOL



> mwvickers,
> 
> Historically, Christian books have never made much impact on the bookmarket as a whole. It is, relatively speaking, a small part of the market. It's the same with Christian music. There is some great music there that would enjoy a bigger audience. I would guess that because most of the book publishers in the Christian market are part of or branches of the major Bible publishers (Thomas Nelson, et al), it would be hard for them to justify branching out into the ebook market. Unless a Christian author is with a secular publisher or a wildly successful author, like Dekker and Frank Perengetti before him.
> 
> I think it's great to see what is out there now. Yes, I know and you do to that there could be so many others but you have to start somewhere. Keep letting the publishers know what you want to see in Kindle and go post your favorites over in the "I want this Book on Kindle=Click here" thread. I'm going to do that now with "This Present Darkness"
> 
> Marci


I agree. I know what you mean. I just keep thinking that I can go and compare the fiction list (or non-fiction list) at www.christianbook.com to the one on the Kindle, and there are a lot of books that could be available that are not.

To give you an idea, Christian Book Distributors lists 11,915 fiction books. Amazon Kindle lists about 1,300. For all Christian books minus the fiction ones, Christian Book Distributors lists 74,673. Amazon Kindle lists around 8,000 or 9,000.

It seems like a small market, and compared to the secular market, it is, but there are a lot more books that can (and I hope are) released for the Kindle.

I will keep clicking. And I will keep buying. I hope that enough of us do so that Christian publishers will help us out. LOL


----------



## mwvickers

Okay, I know how to create picture links if it is a Kindle book. I don't know how for ones that aren't on Kindle yet.

If you will, follow the links below, and click the "I would like to read this on Kindle" button.

The first is for the first book in a two-book set by Jack Cavanaugh. The second one is already available on Kindle, but the first one isn't (frustrating). The other three links are for a series of books that are fictional, but each has appearances by the members of the Inklings group (such as C.S. Lewis and Tolkien).

http://www.amazon.com/Hideous-Beauty-Kingdom-Wars/dp/1416543406/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233240629&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Inklings-Oxford-Chronicles-Melanie-Jeschke/dp/0736914366/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233240817&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Expectations-Oxford-Chronicles-Melanie-Jeschke/dp/0736914374/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233240817&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Evasions-Oxford-Chronicles-Melanie-Jeschke/dp/0736916784/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233240817&sr=1-2

Thanks.


----------



## Marci

Hi, MW -

Thanks for posting that link to Christianbook.com. I found some I'm interested in. I'm not a huge reader of this genre yet I loved the Dee Henderson series, both the "O'Malley" series and the "Uncommon Heroes" series.

I'm interested in the following books I just saw at the above website. Anyone know of these authors or titles?

*Susan Page Davis "Frasier Island" Series*



























*Mel Odom - Military NCIS Series*



























*Dan Brown's "Navy Justice" series*



























PS - Feel free to click on these! I think of this whole bunch, only one is available for the K. I'm also going to post this over in the "Click Me" thread.


----------



## Marci

mwvickers said:


> Okay, I know how to create picture links if it is a Kindle book. I don't know how for ones that aren't on Kindle yet.


It's the same process! If LinkMaker 2 doesn't find the book, use the older version. It seems to be more thorough and unfortunately the process of using it takes a bit of time. Holler if you need more help, someone will provide it.

Marci


----------



## marianneg

Marci said:


> I just bought the _Circle Trilogy_ due to all the good Dekker reviews and my own interest. What volume again is _Green_ going to be?


I assumed it would be a prequel. I'm hoping to find out who Thomas was before we caught up with him in the bad forest and how he got there.


----------



## Elijsha

I'm 75% into The Shack an it starts off good. Then i felt like i was being taught God 101 or the Trinity. i didn't expect this! kinda disappointed.


----------



## marianneg

I finished _Kiss_ today, and it was very good! You're never quite sure who is trustworthy and who is lying to you. I recommend it.


----------



## tc

I enjoyed Kiss also.  I flew through the first of the Lost Books series by Dekker.  If you ahven't tried those you should even though they are YA books.

Read the samples of the first Yada Yada Prayer Group and Healing Stones today and will be getting those.


----------



## marianneg

Yeah, I've been meaning to read the Lost Books, especially since they're on Kindle.  I also need to read the Saint/Sinner/Showdown trilogy.  I have those DTBs, but I think I'll have to get them for the Kindle, too, even though it kills me to buy them twice!


----------



## love2read

Elijsha said:


> $8.24
> 
> I went ahead and bought this book and am about half way through. I think it's really good so far!
> 
> Lynn M


----------



## chobitz

About The Shack...
Let me first say I am not a Christian but I do enjoy Christian fiction and respect the authors' views usually but I am shocked how Christians are embracing this book.

This is the FIRST book I threw out after reading. I didn't want to taint any of my Christian friends with it. Why? Because it calls itself Christian but the book subscribes to A LOT of satanic views.

See true satanism isn't heavy metal music , 666 or pentagrams or even Lucifer. Its a philosophy more than a religion. Its about being selfcentered and survival of the fittest. Its view (when it even mentions Christianity) of Jesus is VERY similar to this book.

Like I said I am not Christian yet I was highly offended by The Shack's portrayal of Jesus!

I am always shocked when I see a church denounce Harry Potter and call it evil while they happily read The Shack in their book clubs *sigh*


----------



## BambiB

chobitz said:


> About The Shack...
> Let me first say I am not a Christian but I do enjoy Christian fiction and respect the authors' views usually but I am shocked how Christians are embracing this book.
> 
> This is the FIRST book I threw out after reading. I didn't want to taint any of my Christian friends with it. Why? Because it calls itself Christian but the book subscribes to A LOT of satanic views.
> 
> See true satanism isn't heavy metal music , 666 or pentagrams or even Lucifer. Its a philosophy more than a religion. Its about being selfcentered and survival of the fittest. Its view (when it even mentions Christianity) of Jesus is VERY similar to this book.
> 
> Like I said I am not Christian yet I was highly offended by The Shack's portrayal of Jesus!
> 
> I am always shocked when I see a church denounce Harry Potter and call it evil while they happily read The Shack in their book clubs *sigh*


Interesting. I am a Christian and had thought a couple of times about reading the Shack, but really didn't want to spend that kind of money on a book that I was not sure I will like. I totally agree with your sentiments on what constitutes satanic (or anti Christian) thoughts. That being said, I really don't think that I will fork over the 10 bucks for The Shack, although I may have to scrounge around for a DTB. I am kinda interested in the correlations of Christianity, or lack thereof and the book.
And I hope that everyone realizes that this is not a Theological statement; I am interested in Chobitz statement and the themes in The Shack.


----------



## Elijsha

> A LOT of satanic views


 i didn't get that at all. it was, to me, trying to hard to explain everything about God & The Trinity. in hopes that this book could some how be given to anyone to read an have all the answers. that's what the bibles for.

i don't know what i expected from the shack, but it wasn't that.


----------



## J Dean

One of the best Christian fiction books I've ever read is the book A SKELETON IN GOD'S CLOSET by Paul Maier.  I highly recommend it.  Essentially it details a "What if..?" situation about what would happen if the bones of Jesus would be found.  

To be honest, it's hard for me to read Christian fiction, in part because the fiction I've read has been a little cheesy and poorly developed.  But Maier's book is very well done.  It could just as easily be sold in a secular market and entertains with a well done plot, and while the book is certainly not "preachy", it doesn't hide its ultimate stance, either.

I highly recommend this one.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the recommendation J Dean and welcome to KB. I added the link for you. If you haven't already made an intro on *Intro/Welcome Board * please do so.

Linda


----------



## marianneg

chobitz said:


> About The Shack...
> Let me first say I am not a Christian but I do enjoy Christian fiction and respect the authors' views usually but I am shocked how Christians are embracing this book.
> 
> This is the FIRST book I threw out after reading. I didn't want to taint any of my Christian friends with it. Why? Because it calls itself Christian but the book subscribes to A LOT of satanic views.
> 
> See true satanism isn't heavy metal music , 666 or pentagrams or even Lucifer. Its a philosophy more than a religion. Its about being selfcentered and survival of the fittest. Its view (when it even mentions Christianity) of Jesus is VERY similar to this book.
> 
> Like I said I am not Christian yet I was highly offended by The Shack's portrayal of Jesus!
> 
> I am always shocked when I see a church denounce Harry Potter and call it evil while they happily read The Shack in their book clubs *sigh*


I had heard similar thoughts about it (but not as strongly worded). Honestly, the book just hasn't sounded that interesting to me, but, then again, a sure way to get me to read a book is to tell me that it's anti-Christian!


----------



## J Dean

A comment on the Shack: I don't know who the author is, but based on the excerpts I've read from the book (Admittedly I've not read the entire thing), the author is not using Christianity as his model for the characterizations of the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit-and I don't just mean their physical appearances.

This is postmodern dribble as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Angela

William Paul Young, author of The Shack, is on Good Morning America right now. He says he wrote this book as a result of a deep depresion/sadness in his own life. He says that the character Mack is himself and it is based on his 11 year struggle and is about how he realized that it was all about having a relationship with God and not just religion. His "God" characters were not meant to be scriptural, but to show that God can meet you where you are and that He is reachable. Even though this is a story based on his own struggles, it is still a work of fiction.


----------



## love2read

Angela said:


> His "God" characters were not meant to be scriptural, but to show that God can meet you where you are and that He is reachable. Even though this is a story based on his own struggles, it is still a work of fiction.


This has been my feeling while reading the book. I was at first shocked at his portrayal of God in the book but I really had to stop and realize that God can't be put in a box and only be the image in my mind. I think the book is a great reminder that God can meet me at any point my life. I don't need to be dressed up and be a fancy church building. I can just know that God is able to understand all aspects of my life and I can reach Him from exactly where I am right now.

I know this book isn't for everyone. I don't think there is a single book out there that is.

But this book has made me stop and think about my choices and how I've always wanted to picture God in an unreachable box. But God is not in anyone's box. Not many books make me stop and re-evaluate things. So for me, this one is a keeper.


----------



## Angela

l2r you summed up pretty much what the author said in his interview. People want to compartmentalize God and religion and God is bigger than that. He *God* desires a relationship with people and speaks to people in different ways. I for one am enjoying the book and the characters the way they are described. I see God in nature, His creation... I see God when I see a newborn baby... so why can't someone else see God as a large black woman??  When my daughter-in-law was dying and I was falling apart, I saw God then in my mind as a grandfatherly figure that allowed me to climb into his lap and cry while He held me in his arms... maybe not physical arms, but I felt comforted just the same.

Anyway, not every book will be for every person.  For example... I still don't care for Christion Romance Novels... give me Dekker any day who can spin a yarn that rivals Stephen King !!  

I done now and headed to bed! See you all later.


----------



## love2read

Angela said:


> When my daughter-in-law was dying and I was falling apart, I saw God then in my mind as a grandfatherly figure that allowed me to climb into his lap and cry while He held me in his arms... maybe not physical arms, but I felt comforted just the same.


Hi Angela,

Thanks, I have had many times where I've had the same image of God when things get hard. It's a great comfort that God can be like that for us. He is an awesome God!

Lynn M


----------



## mwvickers

I don't know if this has already been mentioned or not, but Eric Wilson's _Field of Blood_ is a really good Christian fiction book. I heard about it on Ted Dekker's website, and I decided to purchase it.

I can't go into too many details, but it examines basic fiction ideas on the undead (specifically vampires) from a Christian perspective. I cannot really explain it, you just have to read it for yourself. LOL

Download a sample, at least.

Here is the link:


----------



## Avalon3

Angela said:


> Another of my Dekker favs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is only $3.91


Thanks I just bought it. The number Three is my favorite number and here's why. All the people in my family born on the 3rd.

Lori Joy 4-3-1970
William Kelly Cleesattel-Hicks 2-3-2006
Elbertha Clark Hill 2-3-1895
Elberta Clark Maas 2-3-1895
Alexander Jack Cleesattel-Hicks 4-3-2002
Daxon Bess 5-3-2004
Ikaiah Bess 5-3-2004

Candy Forster Bess 7-3-1955
Grandma Clara McCombs Forster 9-3-1908
Cora McCombs Harrington 9-3-1908
Jeremiah Elijah Bess 9-3-1978
Amasa Gleason Clark 9-3-1825
Mildred Lee Hudspeth Forster 10-3-1933
Eldred Mason Clark 11-3-1888
Avalon Forster Newell 11-3-1951


----------



## tc

If you are interested there is a Christian Fiction book on the free list. _Homespun Bride_ is by Jillian Hart. I have d/l it but have not read it as yet.











_Product Description

Montana Territory in 1883 was a dangerous place-especially for a blind woman struggling to make her way through an early winter snowstorm. Undaunted, Noelle Kramer fought to remain independent. But then a runaway horse nearly plunged her into a rushing, ice-choked river, before a stranger's strong, sure hand saved her from certain death. And yet this was no stranger.

Though she could not know it, her rescuer was rancher Thad McKaslin, the man who had once loved her more than life itself. Losing her had shaken all his most deeply held beliefs. Now he wondered if the return of this strong woman was a sign that somehow he could find his way home._

This book is listed twice under the authors name. One is not free the other is. The link here is for the free one.


----------



## Angela

I didn't realize that was a Christian fiction author. Thanks for posting, tc.


----------



## love2read

Hi Angela,

The Love Inspired books from Harlequin is their Christian Fiction line. So whenever you see any of these books it has Christian values.

Lynn



Angela said:


> I didn't realize that was a Christian fiction author. Thanks for posting, tc.


----------



## Anju 

Wellll I got caught up on the other KB threads and thought I would see what this was about.  So many authors to check out and so many authors to read.  Thanks to all of you for your recommendations.  I do know I don't care to read The Shack, but some of the others really look interesting, and I did get The Robe, for $2.80 you can't go wrong.  The movie was awesome so I am sure the book will be even better.  I promise I won't get 11 pages of posts behind again.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

mwvickers said:


> Okay, I wanted to make sure I figured it out.
> 
> Below is the book by Liparulo that is endorsed by Dekker and Peretti.
> 
> This book looks really interesting. I put it on my long list of books that I want to read on my Kindle after I get it.


----------



## meljackson

I put this in Free Books but wanted to put it here too even though I'm not sure if it's fiction. I haven't had a chance to check it out yet but I just sent it to my kindle. You do have to register to get the book and go through the cart to "buy" it but you don't have to put payment method in, just click continue then download the book.

https://www.lethalpublishing.com/christianscififantasy/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=133

Melissa


----------



## tc

Lalaboobaby, thanks for bringing _Comes A Horseman_ to my attention. I some how missed it. It is now on my wish list.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

tc said:


> Lalaboobaby, thanks for bringing _Comes A Horseman_ to my attention. I some how missed it. It is now on my wish list.


Added to my wish list too. Thanks!


----------



## meljackson

I may be mistaken but I think they just added a bunch of Lori Wick books. I checked for hers awhile back and there weren't any. Just thought I would let you all know.

Melissa


----------



## tc

I have not read any of her books.  Can someone give me a clue, please.


----------



## love2read

How nice to finally list some of Lori Wick's books! I wish I could ask the publisher why they don't list the first parts of the different series. I would like to reread some of these but would want to start on book 1.

Now that these are up though, I'll have to keep checking back for more titles listed.

tc, Lori Wick is mainly a Christian Historical Romance author. I love her books especially some of her earliest ones.

Lynn



meljackson said:


> I may be mistaken but I think they just added a bunch of Lori Wick books. I checked for hers awhile back and there weren't any. Just thought I would let you all know.
> 
> Melissa


----------



## marianneg

Ted Dekker has posted the first chapter of _Green_ on his blog. Looks like it's actually a sequel to the trilogy.


----------



## marianneg

Doh! I forgot the link: 
http://www.teddekker.com/go/?O_NzM&TR=YzE3OTczOTYsMTYzLDkzMTUsYzA=


----------



## mwvickers

marianner said:


> Ted Dekker has posted the first chapter of _Green_ on his blog. Looks like it's actually a sequel to the trilogy.


You may be right, but with Dekker, I never assume anything. LOL

The reason I think it may be more of a prequel before it is done is because of what the Circle pendant represents. It is a circle lined in green, with black in the middle, two red straps form a cross on top of that, and a white "dot" is in the center of the cross. It is said to represent (green) born into life, (black) tainted by sin, (red) redeemed by blood, and (white) courting bliss. Keeping that in mind, the first three books (_Black, Red_, and _White_) go in their respective orders, so I would assume that _Green_ would need to come first somehow.

Perhaps it will form a literary "circle," with _Green_ being both a sequal to the last one and a lead in back to the first one.

That would be interesting.


----------



## kdawna

I was happy to find this thread.  You all have sure given me alot of new Christian authors to read. It will be nice to download a Bible on my Kindle2 and read it in that format. I am so excited.... the 25th can't come soon enough.
Kdawna


----------



## Angela

kdawna said:


> I was happy to find this thread. You all have sure given me alot of new Christian authors to read. It will be nice to download a Bible on my Kindle2 and read it in that format. I am so excited.... the 25th can't come soon enough.
> Kdawna


Glad you found it, too!! Have fun and hope you find some new favorites!


----------



## marianneg

mwvickers said:


> Perhaps it will form a literary "circle," with _Green_ being both a sequal to the last one and a lead in back to the first one.


Now _that's_ an interesting thought! I am still dying to know how Thomas got to that forest in the first place. Maybe he and we will both find out.


----------



## tc

Ted Dekker's book _Green_ is a prequel to The Circle Trilogy. He is calling it Book 0.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi everyone - I'm so glad to have found this thread!!! [going off to look at the previous posts- ooohh, I see that it might be a while before I'm back...lots of posts ]


----------



## Angela

pawlaw said:


> Hi everyone - I'm so glad to have found this thread!!! [going off to look at the previous posts- ooohh, I see that it might be a while before I'm back...lots of posts ]


Glad you found it! When I saw your post in OYB I came here to bump it so you wouldn't have to hunt but you beat me here! Have fun!


----------



## PraiseGod13

pawlaw said:


> Hi everyone - I'm so glad to have found this thread!!! [going off to look at the previous posts- ooohh, I see that it might be a while before I'm back...lots of posts ]


Glad you found this thread.... it is wonderful!! Just a slight warning..... some of the books that have previously been posted here may no longer be the price mentioned on this thread.... Amazon's prices go up and down faster than you can keep track of. So, if you click on a link, make sure that the price is still what you're willing to pay. Great example.... Ted Dekker's book Thr3e listed above.... was $3.91 when posted here and if you click on the link and it takes you to Amazon.... it is now $7.99.


----------



## meljackson

What is the order to the Dekker Circle books? I am reading Red, White and Black trilogy now, what comes next and is that the first 3 or did I start reading in the middle?

Melissa


----------



## tc

The Circle series order is 1}Black, 2}Red, 3}White.  Green is about to be released and it is a prequel to the series, therefore it is Book 0.

Tonia


----------



## meljackson

tc said:


> The Circle series order is 1}Black, 2}Red, 3}White. Green is about to be released and it is a prequel to the series, therefore it is Book 0.
> 
> Tonia


Thanks! So the Lost trilogy isn't part of the Circle books at all then? I don't want to read the reviews at Amazon to see because sometimes they have spoilers. Also what about the Paradise books?

Melissa


----------



## marianneg

meljackson said:


> Thanks! So the Lost trilogy isn't part of the Circle books at all then? I don't want to read the reviews at Amazon to see because sometimes they have spoilers. Also what about the Paradise books?


My understanding is that, although these three series are related, they can each stand alone as a series. The Circle trilogy was published first, I believe.


----------



## tc

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/d/ted-dekker/

Is a good place to go and find out the order of Dekker's series. His website is under going a change right now. Books of History Chronicles: Lost series is written for YA but I love them anyway.


----------



## mwvickers

I believe the order is something like the following:

_Black_, _Red_, _White_, _Showdown_, _Saint_, and _Sinner_ for the Circle and the Project Showdown/Paradise novels. The YA ones, _Chosen_, _Infidel_, _Renegade_, _Chaos_, and, in the future, _Lunatic_ and _Elyon_ take place at various times during the Circle trilogy.

By the way, did anyone notice that the first letter of the titles of the YA ones forms the word "circle"?

*C*hosen
*I*nfidel
*R*enegade
*C*haos
*L*unatic
*E*lyon

I love Ted Dekker.


----------



## Angela

mwvickers said:


> I believe the order is something like the following:
> 
> _Black_, _Red_, _White_, _Showdown_, _Saint_, and _Sinner_ for the Circle and the Project Showdown/Paradise novels. The YA ones, _Chosen_, _Infidel_, _Renegade_, _Chaos_, and, in the future, _Lunatic_ and _Elyon_ take place at various times during the Circle trilogy.
> 
> By the way, did anyone notice that the first letter of the titles of the YA ones forms the word "circle"?
> 
> *C*hosen
> *I*nfidel
> *R*enegade
> *C*haos
> *L*unatic
> *E*lyon
> 
> I love Ted Dekker.


I never noticed that!! cool... yes, gotta love Dekker!


----------



## frojazz

I just want to say 'thank you' to those of you adding suggestions to this thread!  I read through this whole thread tonight, and I've been clicking for awhile...clicking for 'I'd like this book for the Kindle,' clicking for samples and clicking to add things to my wish list.  I love Ted Dekker, but didn't know about a lot of the other authors mentioned here.  Thanks again!!


----------



## drenee

If I'm reading this correctly, there are 5 books in this bundle for 9.99. That's a great deal.


----------



## drenee

Volume 2. Also five books, and 9.99.

 Volume 1. 5 books. 9.99

 Volume 2. 5 books. 9.99

 Volume 3. 4 books 9.99


----------



## love2read

Aren't all of these books in her teen/preteen series?

Lynn M



drenee said:


> Volume 2. Also five books, and 9.99.
> 
> Volume 1. 5 books. 9.99
> 
> Volume 2. 5 books. 9.99
> 
> Volume 3. 4 books 9.99


----------



## drenee

l2r, I don't know.  I have never read her before.


----------



## love2read

Hi drenee,

They are great books but I'm sure they are all preteen/teen books. I remember by daughter reading some of them and really liking them several years ago.

At 9.99 for 5 books in one they are a great deal.

Lynn M



drenee said:


> l2r, I don't know. I have never read her before.


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I'm reading "Field of Blood" by Eric Wilson.  I think I found that suggestion on here.  I really like it.  Kind of reminds me of Ted Dekker writing.


----------



## Angela

Lalaboobaby said:


> I'm reading "Field of Blood" by Eric Wilson. I think I found that suggestion on here. I really like it. Kind of reminds me of Ted Dekker writing.


I have the sample but haven't tried it yet... Actually I have LOTS of samples that I haven't read yet!!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Angela, I hear you on the sample collection.  I'm starting my own on Nafertiti.  She's starting to get tastes of several samples already.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

May I post here? I'm not certain this is the right place, nor am I terribly certain this will be a welcome suggestion. However, I think given the subject of the thread, y'all will be nice to me even if this is the wrong book in the wrong place.

So, a couple of years ago one of the slate.com editors decided to blog the Old Testament. He's Jewish, and flipped open a copy of the Torah when he was bored at someone's bar mitzvah, and stumbled straight into a story he was positive they hadn't been taught in Hebrew school. Naturally, this led him to wonder what else might have been omitted, glossed over, left out, what have you. So he committed to read the entire Old Testament, and blog his experience with it. Then he invited his readers to write in and comment. Now he's published a book of his blog (and I believe some of the letters and comments and criticisms, etc):


You can see why I wasn't sure if this is appropriate, right? The Old Testament, as reviewed by a Jewish man? I loved the blog, and I am not Jewish. I learned a LOT more about the Old Testament (and surprisingly, a lot about the New Testament) by reading his stuff. I used it on my Youth Sunday School class, until they voted me off the island. They said I read too much. And I was assigning them things to read too, which they didn't care for. (What? I thought it would be healthy for them to learn something.) Anyway, I'm posting it here in case anyone is interested. I found the whole experience to be extremely informative, and very touching. I was very disappointed that nobody stepped up to blog the entire New Testament. And since he is Jewish, he didn't really fell that was his place. He didn't feel he could bring the appropriate persepctive to it, despite having gone to a Christian/religious high school. 
I realize that it's above the threshold price that many people will pay for a Kindle book, but this way you'll have the link for when the price drops. Enjoy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks pretty interesting robin. . . .thanks!

Ann


----------



## marianneg

Cool, not exactly fiction, but why not?  I had read one or two of his blog entries, but I didn't have the patience to read the whole thing on slate.com.  It would be much easier to read on the Kindle.  Hopefully the price will come down once it's been released.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

marianner said:


> Cool, not exactly fiction, but why not? I had read one or two of his blog entries, but I didn't have the patience to read the whole thing on slate.com. It would be much easier to read on the Kindle. Hopefully the price will come down once it's been released.


lol, I know. It was a tough call, but I figured I would find the book's best audience here. I am hopeful that the price will drop as well. In the meantime, happy reading!


----------



## Avalon3

Finally after a couple of weeks of emails I got Zondervan to understand that "One Tuesday Morning" was listed as a Kindle book but at the Amazon website it said not yet available. Zondervan sent me an email this morning and said it was now available. I had just discovered it and bought all three.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Robin, sounds very interesting!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I finished today "Field of Blood" by Eric Wilson.  This book was so good that I finished it in 1 week, even with school work to do and working full-time.  I highly recommend it and even wrote a short review on Amazon.  The second book "Haunt of Jackals" is suppose to be released end of July or sometime in August.  I can't wait to read it from where it leaves off from book 1.  If you like a thriller/suspense book, somewhat like a Frank Peretti's books, then read "Field of Blood".  I've been telling my co-workers that they need to read it.


----------



## love2read

Lalaboobaby said:


> I finished today "Field of Blood" by Eric Wilson. This book was so good that I finished it in 1 week, even with school work to do and working full-time. I highly recommend it and even wrote a short review on Amazon. The second book "Haunt of Jackals" is suppose to be released end of July or sometime in August. I can't wait to read it from where it leaves off from book 1. If you like a thriller/suspense book, somewhat like a Frank Peretti's books, then read "Field of Blood". I've been telling my co-workers that they need to read it.


Thanks for the recommendation. I downloaded a sample! Here is the picture if anyone is interested.

Lynn M


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I got a sample of "Field of Blood." Thanks! I love the doors that have opened for me here on KB in regards to reading new genres and new authors.


----------



## KimmyA

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I got a sample of "Field of Blood." Thanks! I love the doors that have opened for me here on KB in regards to reading new genres and new authors.


I agree with Linda. I appreciate y'all starting this topic and posting about all these books. Before this I would have never thought to read Christian Fiction. Right now I'm reading Thr3e by Ted Dekker and loving it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

Thanks love2read for posting the book cover.  I have yet to figure out how to do that : )


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lalaboobaby said:


> Thanks love2read for posting the book cover. I have yet to figure out how to do that : )


It is simple, there is a great tutorial you can watch that takes you step by step. Then you practice and practice. I should rephrase that it is easy once you get the hang of it, took me a couple of weeks but I am technically challenged.


----------



## KimmyA

Linda, where is the tutorial for posting bookcovers? I'd like to learn how to do that.


----------



## love2read

KimmyA said:


> Linda, where is the tutorial for posting bookcovers? I'd like to learn how to do that.


Hi KimmyA

Go to the top of any Kindleboards page and look in the black area on the left. There is a link to create the picture of books call Link-Maker.

Now that we are using the updated version, it is easier to learn than the old Link-Maker.

There are only 4 steps.

At the 4th step there is a link that you copy and paste into your message. If you do it right, the picture of the book will be there. If you make a link and someone uses it to buy a book for their Kindle, Kindleboards earns a very small amount to help keep this site running 

If you get stuck, just post and we can help you figure it out.

Lynn M


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

KimmyA said:


> Linda, where is the tutorial for posting bookcovers? I'd like to learn how to do that.


KimmyA go to the *Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Board * and click on *Video Tutorials. * There are several there but one is for link maker for books. Hope this helps.


----------



## love2read

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> KimmyA go to the *Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Board * and click on *Video Tutorials. * There are several there but one is for link maker for books. Hope this helps.


I think the one there is for Link-Maker 1. Do you know if there is a video for Link-Maker 2?

Lynn M


----------



## pidgeon92

love2read said:


> I think the one there is for Link-Maker 1. Do you know if there is a video for Link-Maker 2?


Nope, I haven't made one yet.....


----------



## KimmyA

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## busy91

I also was one to stay away from Christian Fiction because I thought it would be too preachy. But last year I was going on a trip and taking the Amtrak and I needed something to read. I went in the bookstore and looked aimlessly around. I went into the 'Christian Fiction' section and was looking for books by Jeanette Oke, because I had just recently watched her films, and I thought, "I wonder what else she wrote." But I didn't find any Jeanette Oke that spoke to me, but I came across Allison Pittman, and ended up getting #3 of a series. I didn't know it was #3 at the time. But I read it, and liked it so much, I went back and read #1 and #2.


This is the one I started with

Then I went back and read the other two in order.





What an amazing story, I was pleased. Although I haven't read anything after that, although I do have a Jeanette Oke on my ipod. I'll have to look thru this thread and find some more good stuff.


----------



## drenee

Janette Oke currently has a bundle for 9.99. Four books.


----------



## busy91

drenee said:


> 8.24
> My son called this morning and told me to buy this book. A girl from work brought to him to borrow yesterday and he's almost done with it today. It sounds very good, both from what he told me about it and the reviews I read. Can't wait to start it.
> debbie


I read this last year, I LOVED it. My son had to read this for school, and I told him that out of all the books he read this year (which he was not diggin'), he'd like this one the most, and he did.


----------



## busy91

drenee said:


> Janette Oke currently has a bundle for 9.99. Four books.


Thanks for the info. I have one book "Once Upon a Summer". That is the audio book that I have. I have to listen to it, the series sounds interesting.


----------



## drenee

Once Upon A Summer is the first book in the series.  The bundle has that one and the three additional to complete the Seasons series.
I wish she would bundle the Candadian series.  I loved that one as well.


----------



## mwvickers

I believe Robert Liparulo's _Comes a Horseman_ has been mentioned a few times here.

I just found a link to his website. You can download a copy of the audio book free right now.

http://www.comesahorsemanbook.com/


----------



## PraiseGod13

mwvickers said:


> I believe Robert Liparulo's _Comes a Horseman_ has been mentioned a few times here.
> 
> I just found a link to his website. You can download a copy of the audio book free right now.
> 
> http://www.comesahorsemanbook.com/


Sorry, I might be doing something wrong since I've never downloaded an audio book before, but when I click on "Download the entire book" I get an error message.


----------



## mwvickers

PraiseGod13 said:


> Sorry, I might be doing something wrong since I've never downloaded an audio book before, but when I click on "Download the entire book" I get an error message.


Sorry. I got it, too. I posted about it here (the last post right now): http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5376.0.html


----------



## drenee

1.59

I read this book about 20 years ago. I use to visit with several other mothers at the library while our kids were in a reading hour and share books. This was one of my favorites. I can't believe I found this, and such a great price.
deb


----------



## drenee

I also found several other Grace Livingston Hill books at 1.59, and some for 3.96.


----------



## marianneg

At least some of G.L.H.'s books are public domain:
http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/authors/h#a2299


----------



## PraiseGod13

drenee said:


> 1.59
> 
> I read this book about 20 years ago. I use to visit with several other mothers at the library while our kids were in a reading hour and share books. This was one of my favorites. I can't believe I found this, and such a great price.
> deb


Just picked this one up. Thanks for the recommendation, Deb!!


----------



## roselake

drenee said:
 

> 1.59
> 
> I read this book about 20 years ago. I use to visit with several other mothers at the library while our kids were in a reading hour and share books. This was one of my favorites. I can't believe I found this, and such a great price.
> deb


I've read this too years ago. I love her books. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to go grab some.


----------



## drenee

I got three more today.  There are more, but I need to pick up a gift card first.
deb


----------



## Zeronewbury

Gotta toss in a vote for 'Christ the Lord: Out of Egypt' and 'Christ the Lord: The Road to Cana'  By Anne Rice.


----------



## MarthaT

roselake said:


> I've read this too years ago. I love her books. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to go grab some.


This is a very good book, I finished it recently on a tip from a friend


----------



## drenee

Got a notice that this book is being offered for free.
deb


----------



## love2read

Thanks for posting it.

Looks interesting!

Lynn M


----------



## Jaasy

drenee said:


> Got a notice that this book is being offered for free.
> deb


Thanks. I just downloaded this one...


----------



## Elijsha

Just got this tonight. Can't wait to start it tomorrow!

Long live Christian Fiction!


----------



## mwvickers

The Circle is a great series. The first (and last) book in the series, _Green_, is coming out in September, I believe. It is called "Book Zero" in the series.


----------



## jbsrshopr

I have read sooooo many GREAT CF books that I have to have them listed by author on "word"...they are both sides of a legal size paper and in 6pt....I dont like most romance-mostly all fiction/suspense and thrillers!!!  There are some wonderful books by wonderful authors.....
Anything by Alton Gansky is #1
Anything by Tim Downs is #1
Anything by Harry Kraus is #1
Any of the trial books (not series) by Whitlow are #1
I could go on....but dont want to overload you!
There are 25 CF books on my wish list now (some not on Kindle yet)..that are too new, I havent read yet--Not enought hours in the day!
God does bless!!!


----------



## Angela

mwvickers said:


> The Circle is a great series. The first (and last) book in the series, _Green_, is coming out in September, I believe. It is called "Book Zero" in the series.


I am so ready for _Green_ to be released!! I may just have to read the whole series again!


----------



## mwvickers

Angela said:


> I am so ready for _Green_ to be released!! I may just have to read the whole series again!


I don't have time to re-read the series. I'm too busy just trying to actually catch up with all of the books Dekker has written. LOL


----------



## Angela

Has anyone heard of or read this book?


It shows up on Amazon when you search Ted Dekker? The only reference I see to Dekker is where someone gave it a tag. The price is definitely right at $1.60.


----------



## meljackson

Angela said:


> Has anyone heard of or read this book?
> 
> 
> It shows up on Amazon when you search Ted Dekker? The only reference I see to Dekker is where someone gave it a tag. The price is definitely right at $1.60.


I noticed that too. I keep waiting for someone to write a review so I can see if it's any good lol.

Melissa


----------



## Angela

meljackson said:


> I noticed that too. I keep waiting for someone to write a review so I can see if it's any good lol.
> 
> Melissa


I may go ahead and order it since the price is right!! 

I have been comparing the file size to guage how long of a book it is.

UR is a short read at 182 KB
This one is twice that at 364 KB
Twilight is larger (longer) at 544 KB

I was hoping to compare it to a Dekker book but they all list number of pages.


----------



## marianneg

Angela said:


> Has anyone heard of or read this book?
> 
> 
> It shows up on Amazon when you search Ted Dekker? The only reference I see to Dekker is where someone gave it a tag. The price is definitely right at $1.60.


I imagine it's the author (or his friends) trying to drive sales by associating this book with T.D.'s.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Don't know how I missed this one. What a wonderful book!


----------



## meljackson

Just noticed this Terri Blackstock 2-1 Southern Storm/Cape Refuge. I think I've read these already but it's a good price.

http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Storm-Cape-Refuge-1-ebook/dp/B000SIMOQM/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1243261557&sr=1-11

Melissa


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Don't know how I missed this one. What a wonderful book!


Love, Love Francine Rivers! I have this one in DTV but haven't read it yet. Guess I will be getting it for my K!!


----------



## Angela

meljackson said:


> Just noticed this Terri Blackstock 2-1 Southern Storm/Cape Refuge. I think I've read these already but it's a good price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Storm-Cape-Refuge-1-ebook/dp/B000SIMOQM/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1243261557&sr=1-11
> 
> Melissa


Looks good... may have to get that one too!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

meljackson said:


> Just noticed this Terri Blackstock 2-1 Southern Storm/Cape Refuge. I think I've read these already but it's a good price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Storm-Cape-Refuge-1-ebook/dp/B000SIMOQM/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1243261557&sr=1-11
> 
> Melissa


Thanks Melissa, just got a sample. Sounds good.


----------



## drenee

Another poster was wondering how to request Guideposts for K. I found their website and sent an email. I thought I'd post the link here as well if anyone else would be interested in contacting them and requesting a K format of their magazine.
http://www.guideposts.com/contact
deb


----------



## drenee

Thank you for contacting Guideposts.

We will forward your inquiry regarding accessing Guideposts on Kindle to
the appropriate department for handling.


If we can be of further assistance, please let us know. To ensure your 
future concerns are handled in a timely fashion, please include all 
previous e-mail correspondence. 

Sincerely, 
Brenda
****

I got this email from Guideposts this morning.  
deb


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Hi all - I haven't read through this whole thread yet...I get a little further and then a book is mentioned and then I go and click it, download it and have to read it before I continue in this thread.  Really a long process  

I have read the first book of the mark of the lion series by francine rivers because of this thread.  I went to get the 2nd book and it wasn't available?    Maybe this has already been discussed, sorry if it's a repeat.  the third book is available    do you know when/where/if i will get to have the 2nd on kindle?  it's called An Echo in the Darkness...thanks all!


----------



## mwvickers

I just finished reading _Isolation_ by Travis Thrasher. I really enjoyed it. It is a suspense/supernatural/thriller Christian fiction book that is slightly reminescent of Stephen King's _The Shining_ (only slightly). There are three other novels by this author available for Kindle, and I plan on getting them. If you like Frank Peretti or Ted Dekker, I think you will like this book.


----------



## marianneg

mwvickers said:


> I just finished reading _Isolation_ by Travis Thrasher. I really enjoyed it. It is a suspense/supernatural/thriller Christian fiction book that is slightly reminescent of Stephen King's _The Shining_ (only slightly). There are three other novels by this author available for Kindle, and I plan on getting them. If you like Frank Peretti or Ted Dekker, I think you will like this book.


Sounds interesting - I got a sample.


----------



## drenee

I received another email from Guideposts today.

_Thank you for contacting Guideposts Customer Service. We thank you for
taking the time to share your suggestion with Guideposts. We have
forwarded your email on to the appropriate department for consideration.
Perhaps Guideposts will be made available on Kindle in the near future.

Sincerely,
Amy
Guideposts
Customer Service
1-800-932-2145
Please visit us at http://www.shopguideposts.com._


----------



## Angela

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi all - I haven't read through this whole thread yet...I get a little further and then a book is mentioned and then I go and click it, download it and have to read it before I continue in this thread. Really a long process
> 
> I have read the first book of the mark of the lion series by francine rivers because of this thread. I went to get the 2nd book and it wasn't available?  Maybe this has already been discussed, sorry if it's a repeat. the third book is available  do you know when/where/if i will get to have the 2nd on kindle? it's called An Echo in the Darkness...thanks all!


How strange... It was available at one time (at least I think it was). I am going to contact Tyndale House Publishers and see if I can get any answers. I also want her book _Redeeming Love_ for the Kindle.


----------



## Angela

mwvickers said:


> I just finished reading _Isolation_ by Travis Thrasher. I really enjoyed it. It is a suspense/supernatural/thriller Christian fiction book that is slightly reminescent of Stephen King's _The Shining_ (only slightly). There are three other novels by this author available for Kindle, and I plan on getting them. If you like Frank Peretti or Ted Dekker, I think you will like this book.


I have downloaded a sample. Now I need to figure out a method for reading all my samples so I can decide what to buy and what to ignore!


----------



## Angela

Pawlaw - I was right. Book 2 from the Mark of the Lion should be on Amazon. I got the following email response from Tyndale:

_Greetings from Tyndale!

At this time, I do not have information available as to why book 2 of that series has not released for Kindle. I do have an ISBN that should reflect a Kindle version of this book (9781414304595), but a search on amazon.com does not yield results. I'm sorry about the inconvenience.

However, "Redeeming Love" is actually a Multnomah Books title. You may want to contact them about availability of e-titles.

Best,

Marianne Chrisos
Tyndale House Publishers
Customer Service
1-800-323-9400_

I will now contact Amazon to see if they can tell me why that ISBN # is not showing up. Then, I will contact Multnomah Books (they are a division of Random House) to see if they are ever going to release _Redeeming Love _ for the Kindle.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Angela said:


> Pawlaw - I was right. Book 2 from the Mark of the Lion should be on Amazon. I got the following email response from Tyndale:
> 
> _Greetings from Tyndale!
> 
> At this time, I do not have information available as to why book 2 of that series has not released for Kindle. I do have an ISBN that should reflect a Kindle version of this book (9781414304595), but a search on amazon.com does not yield results. I'm sorry about the inconvenience.
> 
> However, "Redeeming Love" is actually a Multnomah Books title. You may want to contact them about availability of e-titles.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Marianne Chrisos
> Tyndale House Publishers
> Customer Service
> 1-800-323-9400_
> 
> I will now contact Amazon to see if they can tell me why that ISBN # is not showing up. Then, I will contact Multnomah Books (they are a division of Random House) to see if they are ever going to release _Redeeming Love _ for the Kindle.


Oh, Angela - thanks so much for going to all this trouble! That is so sweet of you...I would never have known how/who/where to contact...I will look forward to seeing the results and will probably download Redeeming Love too  thanks again!


----------



## Angela

You are most welcome, glad to do it! I have sent an email to Amazon about the missing book and I contacted the other publisher. Now it is waiting time! I sooooo hope that _Redeeming Love _ will be made available and soon. That is one of my most favorite of Francine Rivers' books! It is one I would pay more than $9.99 to have on the Kindle... it is that good!


----------



## William Woodall

I was so glad to find this thread. Christian fiction is my favorite type of literature, both to read and to write myself. Jeremiah Press has a good selection of this type of literature in their bookstore (which can be found at www.jeremiahpress.org). They list mostly paper books instead of kindle editions, but it's still a good place to discover new authors you might not have heard of before.

I also have a christian fiction book review blog and some free stories and such posted on my website, if anyone would like to visit that. It's www.williamwoodall.org


----------



## Angela

Angela said:


> You are most welcome, glad to do it! I have sent an email to Amazon about the missing book and I contacted the other publisher. Now it is waiting time! I sooooo hope that _Redeeming Love _ will be made available and soon. That is one of my most favorite of Francine Rivers' books! It is one I would pay more than $9.99 to have on the Kindle... it is that good!


OK, now I am just going back and forth with Amazon and Tyndale! Tyndale says the book is available for the Kindle and has an ISBN number in their records. Amazon says it is not available and I need to contact the publisher, which just shows that they aren't reading my email as I explained to them in the email that the publisher said... well you get the drift. Hopefully I will have some free moments this next week to call Amazon directly so that maybe someone will listen and we may be able to find out what has happened. I will also contact Tyndale again.

As for Francine River's book _Redeeming Love_, I got the following email from that publisher:

_Dear Angela,

We are currently publishing most, if not all, of our new releases as e-books as well as traditional books and slowly working to get our backlist titles (like Redeeming Love) in that format.

We will forward your request to the person in charge of e-books to let them know that there was interest shown to get this title in e-book format.

Thank you, 
WaterBrook Multnomah Publishing Group _

Very promising!


----------



## Angela

bluearkansascowboy said:


> I was so glad to find this thread. Christian fiction is my favorite type of literature, both to read and to write myself. Jeremiah Press has a good selection of this type of literature in their bookstore (which can be found at www.jeremiahpress.org). They list mostly paper books instead of kindle editions, but it's still a good place to discover new authors you might not have heard of before.
> 
> I also have a christian fiction book review blog and some free stories and such posted on my website, if anyone would like to visit that. It's www.williamwoodall.org


Welcome... glad you found this thread too! I remember you posting elsewhere on KB and I am looking forward to reading your book.


----------



## Chad Winters

I was just reminded on another thread of Stephen Lawhead's classic king Arthur series.

---------------------
Editorial Reviews
From Library Journal
While the druids of the Isle of the Mighty predict the coming of one whose song will change the world, a young priestess in Atlantis foresees the destruction of her homeland. The love story of the bard Taliesin and the Princess Charis begins a new series for Lawhead ("The Empyrion Saga" and the "Dragon King Trilogy"). This graceful combination of Atlantean legend, Celtic myth, and Christian message [is] reminiscent of C.S. Lewisis highly recommended. JC
Copyright 1987 Reed Business Information, Inc.

Product Description
E-Book Extra: "Stephen R. Lawhead on..." (The writing process; The Atlantis/Britain connection; Whether or not Arthur existed, etc.)

It was a time of legend, when the last shadows of the mighty Roman conqueror faded from the captured Isle of Britain. While across a vast sea, bloody war shattered a peace that had flourished for two thousand years in the doomed kingdom of Atlantis. 
Taliesin is the remarkable adventure of Charis, the Atlantean princess who escaped the terrible devastation of her homeland, and of the fabled seer and druid prince Taliesin, singer at the dawn of the age. It is the story of an incomparable love that joined two worlds amid the fires of chaos, and spawned the miracles of Merlin...and Arthur the king.


----------



## imon32red

Great thread!!!  I am a Christian Fiction fan too.


----------



## mwvickers

imon32red said:


> Great thread!!! I am a Christian Fiction fan too.


Welcome!

Feel free to post recommendations if you come across one you'd like to share.


----------



## imon32red

mwvickers said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Feel free to post recommendations if you come across one you'd like to share.


I am not sure if Orson Scott Card's books are available for the Kindle but I really liked the Women of Genesis. Has anyone else read them?


----------



## marianneg

I got this email about _Green_ (prequel/sequel to Ted Dekker's Circle trilogy) today:

The story of how Thomas Hunter first entered the Black Forest and forever changed our history began at a time when armies were gathered for a final battle in the valley of Migdon. Green is a story of love, betrayal, and sweeping reversals set within the apocalypse. It is the beginning: the truth behind a saga that has captured the imagination of more than a million readers with the Books of History Chronicles.

But even more, Green brings full meaning to the Circle Series as a whole, reading as both prequel to Black and sequel to White, completing a full circle. This is book Zero, the Circle Reborn, both the beginning and the end. The preferred starting point for new readers...and the perfect climax for the countless fans who've experienced Black, Red, and White.


----------



## Angela

Woo Hoo! Today I got an email from the publisher of Francine River's book, _Redeeming Love_ is now available for the Kindle!

I wasn't able to find it through the link maker, but I was able to find it by searching the "Store" from my Kindle and downloaded it this afternoon! Just goes to show that persistence in contacting publishers does pay off!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Angela said:


> Woo Hoo! Today I got an email from the publisher of Francine River's book, _Redeeming Love_ is now available for the Kindle!
> 
> I wasn't able to find it through the link maker, but I was able to find it by searching the "Store" from my Kindle and downloaded it this afternoon! Just goes to show that persistence in contacting publishers does pay off!


smokaroonies! is this the one that I was having trouble downloading months ago? can't remember, but i'm going to check it out...thanks for letting us know!


----------



## marianneg

Green







is available for pre-order. Unfortunately, it is $14.29.  Although I really don't have time to read it right now, so I would probably wait even if it was at $9.99.


----------



## stormhawk

I didn't know it was Christian Fiction when I started, but I ended up really enjoying the thrillers by Joel Rosenberg. They were on par with many of the intrigue/political thrillers that I'd read.

This is the first book of the series:


----------



## marianneg

FYI, you can now get Green







for $9.99. Be careful, though; there are two listings, and one is still $14.27.


----------



## Jesslyn

I am currently reading a Christian Fantasy that I am really enjoying. I understand it is the first in a series.

Light of Eidon (Legends of the Guardian King)


----------



## meljackson

I loved this series! I think her books are pretty recent to kindle because I remember clicking for them for quite awhile.

Melissa



Jesslyn said:


> I am currently reading a Christian Fantasy that I am really enjoying. I understand it is the first in a series.
> 
> Light of Eidon (Legends of the Guardian King)


----------



## Rebekah

This is a great thread. Some of my favorite Christian authors have already been mentioned: Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti, Karen Kingsbury.

I also enjoy reading Rene Gutteridge. She writes everything from lighthearted comedy to cozy suspense. Unfortunately, only a handfull of her books are Kindleized. I've been clicking to get the others.

I've also started reading Melody Carlson's _I Heart Bloomberg Series_. The first was free on Kindle; the second and third were 9.99. The fourth in the series is oddly not yet Kindleized, although many of her other books are. I'll add it to the click list.


----------



## Jesslyn

meljackson said:


> I loved this series! I think her books are pretty recent to kindle because I remember clicking for them for quite awhile.
> 
> Melissa


They've only been out a couple of weeks. I luv Fantasy and its nice to get something different from vampire smut.


----------



## mwvickers

Angela said:


> NOT on Kindle...
> 
> Melanie Wells is another CF author I like. This is a series that I would love to have on Kindle. It is called the _Dylan Foster Series_. I have already been clicking on her books to request them on Kindle. I thought I would post them here so you all can help me!!


Angela,

Don't know if you ever caught it, but _My Soul to Keep _ is on Kindle now. The others are not.


----------



## mwvickers

mwvickers said:


> I don't know if this has already been mentioned or not, but Eric Wilson's _Field of Blood_ is a really good Christian fiction book. I heard about it on Ted Dekker's website, and I decided to purchase it.
> 
> I can't go into too many details, but it examines basic fiction ideas on the undead (specifically vampires) from a Christian perspective. I cannot really explain it, you just have to read it for yourself. LOL
> 
> Download a sample, at least.
> 
> Here is the link:


While the one above was already posted here, I wanted to make everyone aware that the second book in the series is now available:


----------



## Angela

mwvickers said:


> Angela,
> 
> Don't know if you ever caught it, but _My Soul to Keep _ is on Kindle now. The others are not.


Thanks for the head's up, Martin!


----------



## r0b0d0c

stormhawk said:


> I didn't know it was Christian Fiction when I started, but I ended up really enjoying the thrillers by Joel Rosenberg. They were on par with many of the intrigue/political thrillers that I'd read.
> 
> This is the first book of the series:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of partially-Kindleized book series! This book, and the 2nd book of the series are NOT available on Kindle, but the 3rd book is.


----------



## meljackson

The Last Jihad used to be available for kindle. I got it and read it then went looking for book 2 but it wasn't there so I just stopped reading. I would like to finish the series someday.

Melissa


----------



## mwvickers

I'm not sure how to post from one spot to another, but there are three free Christian books right now in the November free book thread.

One is nonfiction: _Unleashing the Power of Rubber Bands_.

The other two are fiction: _By Reason of Insanity _ and _Fireflies in December_.


----------



## lynninva

Thanks, Martin!

I had picked up two of them, but had not purchased By Reason of Insanity. I've learned to be more cautious about the books in the free book thread. But I love a good Christian fiction suspense book.


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks, lynninva, for making the links.  

I was at home, and I was rushed at the time, so I couldn't.  

Martin


----------



## meljackson

Ohh thank you. I've had By Reason of Insanity on my wishlist for months! 

Melissa


----------



## Angela

Thank you both!! Gotta love free CF!!


----------



## stacydan

I just one-clicked Reason of Insanity too!  Sounds really good and "free" can't be beat!


----------



## scott_audio

i grabbed it also and a couple others mentioned here, thanks


----------



## mwvickers

There are 6 new books that all appear to be Christian nonfiction in the Free Books thread.  

Just thought you all might want to know.


----------



## drenee

Thank you.  I'm heading there now.
deb


----------



## PraiseGod13

mwvickers said:


> There are 6 new books that all appear to be Christian nonfiction in the Free Books thread.
> 
> Just thought you all might want to know.


Also, there is another book in the Free Book thread called The Pawn that mentions that "Christian faith makes an appearance in this story"....... I almost missed that when I was skimming through the book's description..... just before I ordered it.


----------



## mwvickers

Just saw The Pawn.  I've been wanting that one.

There is another one from Christian publisher NavPress called Skinny.


----------



## William Woodall

I'm not sure if it's the right place to do it, but I'm going to share a Christian fairy tale that I wrote, since I think yall might enjoy it.  I wrote it for my daughter a few months ago.

*The Land of Fear*​
_Wisdom is better than weapons of war.
- Ecclesiastes 9:18_​
Once there was a girl named Elisabeth, who had a most amazing adventure.

She lived in a cottage with her father and two sisters (Their names were Aline and Celeste), in the village of Brumbling, not far from the River of Fear. Now this was a terrible place where only the bravest or the most foolish people ever dared to go, for no one had ever returned.

All sorts of things were whispered about it by the people of Brumbling. Some believed that there must be a dragon, and others spoke of a terrible sorcerer in a tall black tower. A few told stories of things even more frightening. But everyone also agreed that there was a treasure so wonderful and amazing that it could not even be described.

Elisabeth had heard these things all her life long, and she burned with desire to know the real truth of the matter.

In those days a great war had come to Brumbling, and the village stood almost empty. Elisabeth was not old enough to help, and she had been left in the village with her older sisters to tend the fields and the house. Their father was an excellent bowman, and had gone away with the army for a little while. Elisabeth knew that it was necessary, but she still felt lonely without Father.

For one thing, Aline and Celeste were not very kind to her. They seemed to think that Elisabeth should do all the nasty, tedious chores that they didn't want to do, and Aline especially would pinch her unmercifully. Elisabeth endured all this until the day the town crier ran through the village, shrieking that the barbarians had defeated the army of Brumbling, and that they now demanded a mountain of gold from the people by the end of the day, or they would utterly destroy the village at sunrise tomorrow morning.

Aline and Celeste wept and screamed when they heard this news, and immediately began packing bags to run as far away as possible. Elisabeth was angry with them for being so cowardly, and told them so. But Celeste only threw a bag at her and told her not to be a fool, and Aline pinched her arm hard enough to leave bruises.

Elisabeth made up her mind that she would not run away from the barbarians with her sisters. She decided that she would herself get the mountain of gold that they demanded, by going into the forbidden lands near the River to find the treasure.

Therefore she packed the bag Celeste had given her, but instead of waiting for her sisters, she slipped quietly out the back door and ran to the barn. The hay loft was nearly full with fresh straw, and Elisabeth hid herself quite carefully in the darkest corner she could find. Aline and Celeste never visited the barn if they could help it, for they hated to get dirty, and Celeste especially was afraid of the cows. Elisabeth herself rather liked the animals. She had spent many mornings feeding them and collecting the milk.

It wasn't long before she heard Aline calling her name, and shortly after that she heard her sister's footsteps running into the byre.

"Beth!" she called, so loud that Elisabeth could imagine her standing right under the hay loft. She kept very quiet until she heard Aline go away. That didn't take long, for she knew Aline wouldn't spend any more time looking for her than she had to.

As soon as she was sure Aline was gone, Elisabeth left the barn and walked briskly to the little creek that flowed behind her house. It was not much more than ten feet across, and she immediately began to follow it downstream, for she knew it would lead her to the river before too long. That was a good thing, for she had no wish to become lost in the woods on her way there.

Indeed it wasn't very long at all before the creek entered the edge of the forest and lost itself among the tall dark trees. Elisabeth had never been inside the forest before, for it was far too near the river for anyone's comfort, and there were the most horrifying stories told about what went on there.

One of these stories in particular was on Elisabeth's mind as she looked at the opening. Her Tante Cheri had told her, long ago, that there were ghouls that haunted the woods, hideous beasts wrapped in rotting grave clothes who waited with dripping mouths to kill and eat anyone who ventured into the darkness under the trees. Elisabeth had pretended not to be scared at the time, but now she couldn't help wondering if there might not really be something in there after all. The woods looked very dark and scary.

However, while she hesitated at the edge, she suddenly heard the very last thing she wanted to hear.

"Beth!" came Celeste's voice, somewhere not too far behind her. Elisabeth made up her mind quickly. Without even looking back to see how close Celeste might be, she took off running toward the woods as fast as she could go. She could move very quickly when she wanted to, and it was no more than a few seconds before she felt the trees close in around her. She didn't stop even then, but continued running along the creek bank until the edge of the woods was far behind her. Celeste would never follow her among the trees, of that she was certain. She hadn't forgotten about the ghouls, but she determined to go ahead anyway.

The creek gurgled and bubbled placidly along beside her while she walked, and after a few hours (during which she saw no ghouls at all), Elisabeth came abruptly to the bank of the river. The creek flowed out past a little cottonwood tree and lost itself in the main current, so that she now had no path to follow.

There was a sort of beach at the place where she stood, of rocks and sand. The river was nothing special, as far as Elisabeth could tell. There was certainly nothing scary or unusual about it. Since she had come back out into the daylight, the whole idea of ghouls and magic had begun to seem rather silly again. She looked up and down the bank without seeing anything to give her a goal to move toward, so she sat down on the warm sand to think about it a while.

Elisabeth had often gone down to the creek to play in the sand or skip rocks on the water if she could find any good ones, and she began absentmindedly tossing pebbles into the river while she thought about what to do. The current must have been swift, for it snatched away the ripples almost as soon as they formed. She hadn't been doing this for very long when a huge silver fish came to the top of the water and looked at her.

"I do wish you would quit dropping rocks into my bedroom," the fish growled, in a bubbly, fishy sort of voice.

"I'm sorry. . . I didn't know you were there," Elisabeth said, too startled to think of anything else to say.

"What?! You didn't know that fishes live in the river?" the fish demanded, insulted.

"No. . . I mean yes, I did know that; I just never thought about it before," Elisabeth admitted.

"Humph," the fish grumbled, "Well, I forgive you just this once, since you're only a girl and couldn't possibly be expected to know any better, but it had best not happen ever again."

Now Elisabeth thought the fish was being very rude, and she stood up to tell him so, but just as she reached the edge of the water she twisted her ankle on a loose stone and fell down. It hurt fairly badly, and she began to rub it.

"Tsk, tsk. . . clumsy as well as stupid," the fish commented, watching her. Elisabeth lost her patience, for she disliked rude and insensitive people.

"You could at least ask if I was alright. I might have broken my ankle, you know," she told him disapprovingly.

"But you didn't, now did you?" he asked her cheerfully, as if that solved the whole matter. She was still trying to think how to reply to such a question when the fish went on without waiting for her answer.

"Still, you might have an idea. That could be a nasty bruise later on. I'd better get you something for it," he said, almost to himself. Before she could reply, he disappeared under the water again.

The fish wasn't actually gone very long, but Elisabeth did have time to stand up and put some weight on her ankle. The pain was too much to bear, and it forced her to sit down again. Before long the fish reappeared, holding a thin sliver of what looked like beaver wood in its mouth. He spit it out on the beach, then coughed up a bit of mucus and blew it into the water. Elisabeth looked at him with disgust.

"Well, are you going to pick up the stick, or what?" the fish asked her impatiently. Truthfully, Elisabeth would rather have had nothing else to do with the fish, but she decided that if he meant to help her she ought to be polite. She reached out and picked up the beaver stick. It was still slimy from the fish's mouth and from whatever nasty place it had been taken from. She held it with distaste.

"Well, aren't you going to use it?" the fish demanded.

"What's it for, and how am I supposed to use it?" she asked, getting annoyed herself now.

"I would have thought even a little girl would know what to do with that," the fish told her. 
She could almost imagine him rolling his eyes at her. . . if he had had any eyelids.

"But never mind. Touch the stick to your ankle," he told her. Elisabeth did so, and instantly the pain disappeared. She stood up carefully to test it out, and to her surprise she found that her ankle was completely well again. She looked up at the fish.

"Thank you," she told him, and meant it.

"Well. . . I couldn't have a litterbug lolling around on my doorstep all day," the fish muttered. Elisabeth was willing to tolerate his gruffness now, so she let it pass. She started to hand him back the stick.

"No, no. . . you keep it, missie. I don't need it anymore," he grumbled. Elisabeth slipped the stick into her pocket and fastened the button, and while she was thinking about what else to say to the fish, he suddenly disappeared back into the river, without so much as a flick of his tail to say goodbye.

"Well, Mr. Fish, I'll certainly remember not to throw any more rocks into your bedroom," she said to herself, looking at the spot where the fish had disappeared. A few bubbles were coming up from somewhere below, but she couldn't tell if he heard her or not.

After a while, Elisabeth realized she couldn't stand on the bank all day. She had to find some way to keep going. Upstream was a thicket of bamboo, which looked so tangled and heavy that she doubted she could ever get through it. Behind her was the ghoul-haunted forest, and she was still uneasy about going back in there. Ahead of her was the river, much too wide and strong to think of swimming.

"And so," she said to herself, "that really leaves only one way left. Downstream it is." In that direction the rocky beach went on for quite some time, and Elisabeth followed it. Now and then she had to stop and dump sand and pebbles out of her shoes, but otherwise the going was not too difficult.

Eventually, though, she came to a knot of wild thorn trees that completely blocked the way. Elisabeth was not anxious to go in among the thorn trees, because they were wickedly sharp. The river looked a bit shallower near the edge, and she decided after much thought to try wading in the shallows until she got past the thorn thicket. Then maybe she could continue on her way.

She took off her shoes and held them so they wouldn't get wet, and then gingerly stepped into the water. It was warm as summer, not freezing cold as she had half expected it would be. The bottom seemed to be mostly gravel in that place, which made it easy to keep her footing.

Not quite easy enough, though. She had made it most of the way around the thorn thicket when she lost her balance and fell into the deep water with a huge splash. The current snatched her at once, and almost before she knew what was happening it had carried her far from the shore. She lost her shoes and tried her best to swim toward the bank, but the swirling river was too strong, and she was getting farther away from land every second.

Elisabeth began to get frightened, and that is always a very bad thing to do when one is swimming. But before she could get really terrified, she felt her feet drag the bottom for just a second, and she turned her head to see an island right behind her.

Elisabeth wasted no time forgetting about the distant shore. She could reach the island, and that was all she cared about. She grabbed a muddy root that hung out into the water and hung on for dear life. The current tried to tear her away, but gradually she was able to pull herself along the root until she reached the shore. She climbed up out of the water, soaking wet and shivering in the light breeze.

The island wasn't very big. In fact, it was barely more than a sand bar with a few tough bushes growing on it. Elisabeth looked out across the river and immediately gave up all hope of swimming back to the bank she'd just come from. It was much too far, and the river was too swift.

She crossed the island and found that it wasn't nearly so far to the bank on that side. Only about a hundred feet of sluggish backwater separated the island from solid ground. But that way was choked with fallen logs and brush that didn't look appealing at all. Elisabeth knew she couldn't stay on the island forever, but how was she to get off?

She was staring at the log jam, wondering if she might possibly risk walking across it, when she got a nasty surprise.

"Hello, miss. Can I help you?" a cheerful voice asked her. Elisabeth was startled, and looked down at her feet to see an alligator floating in the water. He was much too close to her feet for comfort, and Elisabeth stepped back hastily. The alligator giggled. Not a deep laugh like you might have expected, but a high-pitched giggle that reminded Elisabeth of her sisters in one of their silliest moods.

"Surely you're not afraid, are you?" it asked her, and giggled again.

"Um. . . just a little bit," Elisabeth admitted, for she was a very truthful girl. The alligator stopped giggling to itself and looked at her for a long time.

"Hmm. . . . no, I don't think you'd make more than a mouthful, so you need not be afraid," it told her. Elisabeth didn't like that answer much, but she thought it was best not to argue. The alligator might change its mind.

"I need to get across the river," she told him, changing the subject.

"I'd be glad to give you a lift over the water," the alligator said brightly, with a toothy smile that didn't do anything at all to make Elisabeth feel better. While she hesitated, the alligator went on without waiting for an answer.

"What are you doing here by the river, anyway? We don't often get human beings down this way," he said.

"An army of barbarians has invaded my village, and they want a mountain of gold or they'll destroy everything. So I came here to find it," she told him.

"Hmm. . . well now that's not very nice of them, is it? No, not nice at all," the gator giggled.

"It's not really very funny," Elisabeth scolded him.

"Ah, no, no, I suppose it isn't," the gator agreed, still smirking. Elisabeth was about to decide the alligator was just as annoying as the fish had been, if that was possible. But the fish had helped her, and maybe the alligator could help her too.

"Do you know where I could find any gold?" she asked him hopefully.

"Ah, gold! No, there's no gold anywhere near the river. We have no use for that sort of thing," he declared. Elisabeth was crushed, for it seemed that her trip to the river was a huge waste of time after all, and tears began to fall from her eyes into the water.

"Ah, missie, you mustn't cry now," the alligator told her hastily. Elisabeth lost her patience.

"The barbarians will destroy my village if they don't get that gold. Why shouldn't I cry about that?" she demanded hotly. The gator seemed taken aback for a moment, but he soon regained his composure. He giggled again, which irritated Elisabeth to no end.

"Well now, I might be able to tell you something useful about that, I might. I just might," he said, smiling mysteriously. He was obviously enjoying himself very much. Elisabeth stopped crying and waited for him to tell her what it was, but he didn't say a word.

"What was it you could tell me?" she finally asked, when the silence had stretched out for a minute or more.

"I thought you'd never ask!" the gator exclaimed, with another attack of giggles.

"It's true there's no gold in this place, but there's something much better," he whispered. Elisabeth was interested now and leaned close to hear better.

"What is it?" she asked.

"On the far bank of the river, a little downstream, there's a ruined stone tower. And in a room at the top of that tower there lives a huge snowy owl. And if you bring him something he likes well enough, he can grant you a wish. Anything you want. Even a mountain of gold," the gator informed her. Elisabeth was overjoyed at that news, and her face lit up. The gator saw it.

"Ah, not so fast, missie! If you go to the owl emptyhanded, or if you bring him something he doesn't like, then he'll eat you for supper instead of giving you a wish," the alligator warned her. That did put a crimp in things, Elisabeth had to admit. She wasn't ready to give up yet, though.

"What does the owl like?" she asked.

"No one has ever figured that out. Only one man ever came back out of the tower alive, and he isn't talking," the gator told her, nodding mysteriously again.

"Where can I find that man? Why won't he talk to anybody?" she demanded.

"Because, when he came out from visiting the owl he tried to cross the river, and I ate him up," the gator told her with another one of those toothy smiles. Elisabeth stepped back from the shore in sudden alarm. The gator slipped into another attack of giggles, so much so that he choked on a mouthful of water and had to cough.

"Just pulling your leg, missie," he told her, when he was able to contain himself.

"That wasn't funny," she scowled.

"Ah, but it was! But truly, I'll be glad to give you a ride across the water on my back, if you like," he offered again.

Elisabeth honestly didn't like that idea at all, but she couldn't think of any other way to get off the island. She had to get to the owl. As soon as she figured out what would keep him from eating her for supper, that was. So she gathered her courage and climbed on the alligator's back. He faithfully carried her across the river as he said he would, and deposited her on the shore. She was glad to be on solid ground again.

"Just follow the river downstream, and you'll come to the tower before long!" he called out as he swam away, and giggled again. Elisabeth watched him until he disappeared, and then set off down the bank. Walking barefoot slowed her down considerably, and she wished she hadn't lost her shoes.

Even so, it wasn't very long before she saw a black stone tower rising above the trees near the bank, just as the alligator had said she would. There she stopped, because she had no idea what the owl might like. What could she give him that he didn't already have?

It was also still daylight, and she remembered that owls liked to sleep during the day. She certainly didn't want to annoy him by waking him up early. So in the meantime she sat down on a dead log to wait.

By the time it started to get dark she still hadn't thought of any good answer to the question of what to give the owl, and she was afraid he would soon leave the tower to go hunting for the night. Elisabeth knew there wasn't time to wait and think about it any longer. The barbarians would destroy Brumbling at sunrise if they didn't have the gold by then.

She therefore decided to go in and speak to the owl boldly, and try to make a deal with him. She hadn't forgotten what the alligator said about being eaten for supper, but that was a risk she decided she'd just have to take.

She approached the tower slowly, not eager at all to face the owl any sooner than she had to. There was a door in the base of the tower which seemed to be the only way in, and at first she was afraid it would be locked. But when she touched it, she soon discovered that it was made of wood so rotten that she could pull it apart with her bare hands. She tore down enough of the door to squeeze through, and found herself in an open room that took up the entire bottom floor of the tower. There was a stone staircase that circled the outer wall and led up through the ceiling, and she knew that had to be where the owl lived. She took a deep breath to calm her fear and then very resolutely climbed up to meet him.

There were three floors to the tower, and when she reached the top one, Elisabeth found the owl. He was sitting on a nest made of branches and straw, looking out into the gathering dusk through a big ragged hole in the stone wall. He was white as snow, and he had to have been at least the size of a horse. His eyes were big as dinner plates, and his beak looked sharper than a knife, with a cruel hook on the end. He must have heard her coming up the stairs, for he turned to look at her when she came in.

"Why have you come here?" he asked, getting right to the point. For a moment Elisabeth was too terrified to speak, but at last she found her voice.

"Sir Owl, I'm sorry to disturb you. But an army has attacked my village, and they will destroy it this very sunrise unless we give them a mountain of gold. I came here because I was told that you could do this, if I wished it," she said, in a voice that she hoped sounded braver than she felt. The owl studied her with its dinner-plate eyes for a while.

"Not many are brave enough to come here and ask, but yes, I could do that. But surely you know the price. What have you brought me?" he said at last. This was the moment Elisabeth had been dreading.

"Sir Owl, I had no idea what you might wish for, but if there's anything I have or can get for you, I will do it," she told him. The owl looked impatient.

"Now don't tell me you're one of those kind," he said in disgust. Then he seemed to think better of it.

"As a matter of fact there is something I want, but you could never get it for me. It lies at the bottom of the river, and the current is very deep and strong. Since you came here for someone else's sake and not for greed, I'll let you go without eating you tonight, but don't bother me again," the owl told her, and then turned as if to go. Elisabeth couldn't let her only chance slip away.

"Sir Owl, what is this thing you want? I promise I'll find a way to get it for you!" she cried. The owl looked back at her in annoyance.

"Still here? I thought I told you to go away before I eat you," he growled.

"I have to know what will save my village," she told him, not backing down.

"You're a plucky one," he commented, half to himself. "Alright, then, girl. If you're so sure of yourself then I'll tell you what I want, and if you can bring it here before the night is over then I'll grant your wish. But if not, then I'll find you and eat you for breakfast, no matter where you may try to hide. Will you make that deal?" he demanded.

"Yes sir," she told him without hesitation. He looked amazed, but he didn't try to talk her out of it anymore. He simply began to tell her what she needed to know.

"Long ago, I had a magical piece of wood that kept me young and strong at all times, and it could heal any sickness or injury there was. But as I flew across the river one night, another owl attacked me by surprise. He thought he could kill me and take my tower and my magic. How the feathers flew in the moonlight! I ate him for supper that night. But during the fight I dropped my stick in the river, and without it I'll soon grow old and weak, and then another owl will take my place after all. But no one can dredge it up from the bottom of the river, even if it hasn't been washed down to the sea. You won't be able to do it either, but maybe you'll taste better than a deer or a goat in the morning," the owl said.

Elisabeth shivered, but she reached in the pocket of her dress, thankful indeed for the button that held it shut.

"Is this what you want, Sir Owl?" she asked, pulling out the stick she'd gotten from the fish. The owl gasped when he saw it, which sounded very strange.

"Where did you find that? Give it to me at once!" he cried. Elisabeth held out the stick so the owl could grasp it in one of his razor-sharp talons. He snatched it from her as fast as he could get close enough, as if afraid she might change her mind. When he managed to contain his pleasure, he looked at her again.

"Well! You lived up to your end of the bargain, so now I must live up to mine. You get just one wish, missie, so take care! Use it wisely," he told her.

"Then I wish for a mountain of-" she began, but the owl interrupted her.

"I'll offer you a bit of advice, missie, and if you're wise then you'll take it. Don't ask for that mountain of gold, because if you do then who's to say the barbarians will keep their word? They may take the gold and destroy the village anyway. And even if they don't, then another enemy may appear someday, or another disaster may come. Think of more than just today," he urged her. Elisabeth saw that this was good advice, but it left her wondering what she should ask for.

"What should I wish for then?" she finally asked the owl.

"Hoo. . . no one has ever asked me that before," he told her, seeming surprised.

"But I need to know," she insisted.

"Then ask for wisdom, missie. Because wisdom is the chief thing, and if you have that, then everything else will fall into place," he told her. It seemed just like the sort of thing an owl would say.

"Then I wish to be the wisest person in the world," she said. The owl couldn't smile with his beak, but Elisabeth was certain she could hear it in his voice when he spoke.

"Your wish is granted. And because you trusted me and asked for the best thing of all, I will destroy your enemies myself," he told her.

And it was so. Elisabeth made her way back to Brumbling with no further adventures the next day, and she found that all the barbarians had been destroyed or driven away during the night, just as the owl had promised her.

No one thought to ask where Elisabeth had been. No one except Celeste, that is, who had seen her go into the forest. But when Celeste pressed her to know what she had seen and done, Elisabeth would only smile and say nothing.

Thus it was that no one in Brumbling ever knew that Elisabeth had saved them from the barbarians at the risk of her life, and she was content to have it so. But in later years, her wisdom was such that the people often came to her for help with their most difficult problems, and they were often amazed at the words that came from her mouth.

In time, her fame spread even to other villages, so that there were always visitors at the little cottage who wished to speak with her. Many of the visitors were wealthy and important people, and left rich gifts at her feet. And at last she was held in such awe by the people of many lands that no one would have dreamed of attacking Brumbling ever again. Thus it happened even as the owl had told her it would; by asking for wisdom, she had received wealth and honor and power as well, without even needing to ask.

And Elisabeth lived a long and happy life in blessedness.


----------



## Nathan

I am managing the titles on kindle for Bethany House and Revell now, we have about 800 titles available...yes, the Pawn is one of ours.  Let me know what you'd like to see, what's not available, or other CF inquiries.


----------



## drenee

How exciting, Nathan.  Can I go to the Bethany House website and see what books are available?
deb


----------



## Nathan

drenee said:


> How exciting, Nathan. Can I go to the Bethany House website and see what books are available?
> deb


Deb, you can go there and see what we have in print, but right now the website does not show what is available on kindle. We are loading more all the time. Its taking awhile as author contracts before a certain date did not specify e-rights. We are adding them as authors are signing on.


----------



## drenee

Okay, that works.  I can see what books are Bethany House, and then see if they're available on Kindle.  
I can do that.  I'm avoiding work anyway.  
Thank you.
deb


----------



## meljackson

Cool Nathan! I went to Amazon and searched for Bethany House. Over 200 books showed up that way. Going to go take a look.

Melissa


----------



## Angela

Hey William, I enjoyed your story. I plan on reading it to my grandkids when they come up this week for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Angela

Nathan said:


> I am managing the titles on kindle for Bethany House and Revell now, we have about 800 titles available...yes, the Pawn is one of ours. Let me know what you'd like to see, what's not available, or other CF inquiries.


Thanks Nathan! I love my CF!!


----------



## Anju 

I have only read the first book of Don Brown's, Treason, but it appears to be a Christian Fiction.  I am not sure how to describe it but it is based in the Navy JAG system.  Don't want to say too much because I would have to add spoilers, but one thing I notice is no sex, violence, but not overly so and only where necessary ) and the main character does not drink alcohol.  For free it is not a bad book, going to start ont he second in the series.

The links are in the free book thread in the Book Bazaar


----------



## William Woodall

Angela said:


> Hey William, I enjoyed your story. I plan on reading it to my grandkids when they come up this week for Thanksgiving!


Thanks Angela, I'm glad you enjoyed the story. Fairy tales are such a pleasure to write and to pass around. I wrote this one for my daughter who is six years old. I'm sure I'll probably post others now and then in the future!


----------



## mwvickers

I don't mean to keep hijacking the Christian fiction thread with nonfiction books, but I posted the freebie below in the Free Book Thread for December (the link here should work, too):



mwvickers said:


>


----------



## Chad Winters

Ooh I like Sproul and Edwards.....SCORE!!


----------



## mwvickers

Another free nonfiction book:


----------



## matte633

Angela! YES YES YES!!!!! You've listed all my favorite Christian Fiction Authors!!!!!! MOST of what I read is Christian Fiction!!!

This is what I read last 
http://www.amazon.com/August-Adams-Adventure-Illuminated-ebook/dp/B001UV4XZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1259849548&sr=1-3

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/612S%2BJeG-8L._SL500_AA246_PIkin2,BottomRight,-10,34_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

The author is Matt Bronleewe
He was the original guitarist for Jars of Clay.

You may also like my new novel - posted in my signature. It's along those lines ;0)


----------



## marianneg

matte633 said:


> This is what I read last
> http://www.amazon.com/August-Adams-Adventure-Illuminated-ebook/dp/B001UV4XZG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1259849548&sr=1-3


Is this a series that needs to be read in order? If so, what is the first book?


----------



## matte633

Yes, that's a series - but that's the first book!   I can't remember the name of the next one - but you can find it from the amazon page.


----------



## Angela

Hi Matt! Always happy to meet fellow CF fans. I downloaded your book. Can't wait to read it!

Thanks Martin for the freebie... fiction or non-fiction, gotta love those free books!


----------



## matte633

Thanks Angela!


----------



## Nathan

I thought some of you might enjoy this link on what is coming up in CF

http://www.christianretailing.com/index.php/newsletter/latest-etailing/20382-new-christian-fiction-releases-previewed


----------



## Angela

Thanks for the link, Nathan. Francine Rivers is awesome and it has been a long time since her last book. So excited to see she is still writing.


----------



## matte633

Francine Rivers is my wife's favorite author.  Peretti is mine     FYI - if you've already read The Last Sin Eater, they made a movie of it a few years ago.  The book was much better, but still worth taking a look at.


----------



## Nathan

alright folks, we are going to run a 1st in series free on kindle promo in January.  I am looking at 6 authors and then picking 1 1st in series book by them (this is what we did for Steve James)  Let me know if you have an opinion:

Beverly Lewis
Janette Oke
Ann Gabhardt
Laurainne Snelling
Tamera Alexander
Lynn Austin
Deeane Gist
Kristen Heitzmann
Julie Lessman
Tracie Peterson
Kim Vogel Sawyer


----------



## Anju 

Just finished your book Matthew - wonderful, enjoyed it tremendously!  Any more in the que?


----------



## matte633

Thanks Dona! (Anju)

No more finished novels as of yet, but will be publishing a series of short stories soon.


----------



## marianneg

matte633 said:


> Yes, that's a series - but that's the first book!  I can't remember the name of the next one - but you can find it from the amazon page.


Awesome, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## drenee

Matt, just downloaded your book.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## mwvickers

bellapixie said:


>


Looks like there are two more Christian fiction books for free.


----------



## kevindorsey

Wow, this is a really thriving thread


----------



## mwvickers

Another non-fiction book, but it's free!

It's a New Testament put together by some of the leaders of the Emergent Church movement. I don't know that I agree with everything they hold to, and I don't know how much their views may have impacted this New Testament, but I wanted to post it anyway for those interested.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Matte I absolutely loved your book. I've read 4 or 5 Christmas books this season and yours was my favorite. I plan to read it every Christmas. Thanks!
Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13

LCM - how wonderful to see your post!!  I have missed you!!!!

Just picked up Matt's Christmas story and am looking forward to reading it!!  It seems like we've been having more Christian fiction/nonfiction free and bargain books lately!!  I don't do the vampire stuff, and it seemed like that genre was the majority of our free book choices for a long time.  I have been enjoying the Phillip Yancey December Grace Notes that was free.  Maybe we need to re-name this discussion "Christian Fiction/Non-fiction Fans"........ or "Christian Reading Fans"......


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks so much Judy! I have missed being here, hope to spend more time here now. It has been a tough year but things are better. God is faithful!

I like the idea of Christian Fiction/Nonfiction. I am listening to John Eldridge's book Walking With God. He reads the book and it is awesome. A real inspiration for me, I know I will listen to it many times.


----------



## Angela

Hey Linda... I have missed you. I am still not around as much as before, but do try to check in at least every other day.

Now to the other topic onhand... Before someone goes and changes the name of the thread, I once again want to defend it since I am the one that started it. My reasons for starting this thread still remains. To have a place to post and discuss Christian Fiction as a genre that is non-threatening to those that might otherwise shy away from anything that is labeled "Christian."

I am all for starting a Non-Fiction Christian thread, and I have no problems with non-fiction books being posted here, but I respectfully request that the name of this thread remain the same.

Thank you,
Angela


----------



## mwvickers

I think that maybe it would be all right to post nonfiction books if we clearly label them as such so as to avoid any confusion.  I just like the idea of having a thread I can go to to find Christian books clearly and quickly.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Angela! 

I'm sure Suzi can add a Christian Non Fiction thread to keep the books easy to find and avoid confusion.


----------



## Angela

Any one of us can start a thread.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Sounds fine.  My thought was that if we are posting non-fiction Christian books on the Christian fiction discussion, that maybe people who were interested in, say, a Bible or a devotional, might not look in the Christian fiction topic.  Whatever works for everyone is fine with me!!


----------



## mwvickers

I'll start a new topic called "Christian Non-Fiction recommendations."

This can encompass Bibles, theology, apologetics, etc.  Basically, anything Non-Fiction can be included there.  

We will probably need someone to split the nonfiction books from the Christian Fiction thread and put them in the new one.  

Martin


----------



## mwvickers

Another free Christian fiction book:



chilady1 said:


> *PRODUCT DESCRIPTION*
> Quirk abounds in this tale of two sisters, Agnes and Griselda Sparrow. The titular Agnes forswears leaving home when she tips the scale at 600 pounds, and stays put and prays. When what seem to be miracles-healings from serious illnesses-occur, the residents of the small Pennsylvania town of Bright's Pond naturally attribute them to Agnes. Agnes's putative power attracts a stranger in need of an unstated miracle, and the plot thickens from there. To pull off such a quirky novel, the characters need to be vividly etched, the writing consistently clever and the plotting persuasive on its own terms. Magnin partly succeeds: she meets the clever quotient, but on the whole the book is uneven. Some of the explanations that account for characters' decisions aren't persuasive; some dark plot twists threaten to overwhelm the quirkiness; and the pacing of the first half of the book is slow. Still, Magnin will please those who like their faith fiction with a twist, even if not everything served at the town's Full Moon Cafe can be swallowed.


----------



## William Woodall

This tale is from my short story collection "Beneath a Star-Blue Sky." I hope everyone enjoys it!

Bran the Blessed​
Long ago, in a land by the sea, there came into the world a boy named Brandon. He was not so unusual to look at, and for a long time no one thought much about him one way or the other, except sometimes to remark how wonderfully well he got along with his sister.

The sister's name was Branwen, and these two loved each other very much, and they were never apart unless they had to be.

Their father herded sheep on the green grassy hills, and Brandon and Branwen did likewise as soon as they were old enough.

In those days the land had been at war for many years, till the people had almost forgotten what peace was like, and their hearts were heavy and sorrowful.

Now Branwen grew in time to be the most beautiful girl in all the land, and the kindest and gentlest of heart. And Brandon was beyond compare the bravest and strongest of all the young men.

So beautiful was Branwen, and so noble was Brandon, that even the King of Eyre heard tell of them in his castle across the sea, and he decided to set aside the war between their two lands, to come and see them both for himself.

So it was that on a day in the bright spring, King Lucas of Eyre came sailing across the sparkling sea with the wind at his back, and he first set foot on the beaches of Cambria in the early morning, with ten thousand nobles and soldiers beside him.

The people were terrified when they saw such an army encamped on the shore, and they hid themselves among the rocks of the mountains and dared not come out.

Of all the young men of Cambria that day, Brandon alone was not afraid, and he offered himself to walk down to the enemy's camp and talk to them. The others took courage when he said this, and so it was that three of them went with him to speak to King Lucas before noon.
But when they came within sight of the camp, the others lost heart and turned back, leaving Brandon to go on alone. He did so, and soon he came to the edge of the camp, where a soldier on guard called out to him.

"Who goes there?" he called, for he'd seen no one all day.

"My name is Brandon, and I've come to ask the King of Eyre the reason for his visit today," Brandon said to the man. Then the soldier smiled.

"That I can tell you already, young man. The King wished for only two things today, to speak to brave Brandon, and to see the sweet face of Branwen the Fair, for King Lucas has heard of them even in Eyre. Come in, and be welcome!" the soldier exclaimed. He sheathed his long sword and offered his hand, and Brandon allowed him to lead.

The camp was vast, a city of tents, and each one of them was full of the soldiers of Eyre. But Brandon stood tall in the camp that day, and the men of Eyre loved him for his courage, and gave him great honor. Before long he reached a tent of green and white silk where King Lucas sat on his great golden throne. The King stood to meet him, and Brandon knelt at his feet.

Lucas looked in his eyes long and hard, and whatever he saw there must have given him much to think about, for he didn't say a word to Brandon at all, and the silence was filled only with the sound of waves on the shore. At long last the King smiled, and asked Brandon to stand.

"I've seen the noble Brandon, and that was well worthy of coming. But now where is your sister, the beautiful Branwen? For I wish to see her before I leave, as well," he said.

"My sister has gone to the mountains to pray, and be safe from the battle we feared, Great King. But I can fetch her very quickly, if it pleases you to wait," Brandon offered, and the King smiled and nodded.

So Brandon departed from the camp for a while, to look for his sister in the mountains. He found her at last by the shores of Lake Miruvel, and their meeting was glad in the white morning mist.

"Where have you been, dear brother?" she cried, throwing her arms round his shoulders. He was happy as well, but no smile touched his face, for he knew there were serious things to discuss.

"I've spoken with King Lucas of Eyre. He tells me he wishes to see you, and for that reason he has crossed the sea with his men. He says he'll gladly return to his land, if only he can look on your beauty just once. It might be so, dear sister. But I fear he could change his mind when he sees you," he told her, and held her small hand.

Branwen considered these things, and finally she smiled to comfort his fear.

"That may be, dear brother. But in the meantime our land is in danger, and it might also be that this King is sincere. I'll go down and sing to him, and lull his heart, then maybe he'll leave us in peace," she said.

Then the two of them returned to the camp of King Lucas by the shore. The men were struck speechless by the beauty of Branwen, for it was greater by far than they had ever imagined. King Lucas too was amazed by the sight, and his tongue felt dry in his mouth when he spoke.

"I will never call anything lovely, nor ever see beauty on earth again, except in the face of Branwen," he declared when he finally spoke. She smiled at his words, and King Lucas loved her, forgetting everything else in the fire of his heart.

"Come with me, young maiden, and I'll make you a queen over all the land of Eyre beyond the whispering sea. And I'll never again make war on this land, the home of Branwen the beloved," he cried.

Then Branwen accepted, and the camp rejoiced, that peace should have come out of unexpected love.

The people feasted for weeks till the wedding was done. Then Branwen the Fair and Lucas the King embarked on his ship and departed for Eyre. And Brandon was happy, but sad as well, for he loved his sister very dearly.

For almost a year the news was good, and Branwen could only speak well of King Lucas. But then in the fall of the following year, no more letters came again across the bright wide sea. And Brandon feared only the worst.

Branwen was happy in Eyre at first, but in time her joy faded, for the women in the castle were jealous. None of them loved their new queen, not at all, and Lucas in time came to believe all their whispers. He began to find fault with his queen in small things, and then before long in larger ones too. At last all love had died in his heart, and he cast his wife into prison.

She found herself locked in a pig stye in rags, in the middle of winter forsaken and friendless. The women came to laugh and spit on her face, and only the pigs in the stye kept her warm. Her beauty was such that the King wouldn't kill her, but he kept her in prison while months rolled by.

But Branwen was faithful, and never lost heart, and she prayed to God every night in the snow, that somehow her brother might hear of her pain.

Then one evening as Branwen prayed, God sent a dream to Brandon while he slept. He saw his dear sister in rags in the mud, and then he heard her call out his name. He woke up in fear and put on his sword and his traveling clothes, for the dream was so strong that it couldn't be doubted. He set out for the shore by the light of the moon, for he could never rest a minute till he knew his sister was safe.

But no one would listen to Brandon's wild tale, and they told him to hush before his words caused a war. Not a single ship could he find that would carry him to Eyre, not for love nor money nor anything else. Brandon could plead for as long as he wished, but the hearts of the sailors were harder than stone.

Therefore Brandon fell down on his knees in the sand, and he begged the dear Lord for help, and he cared not at all who might see him.

Then God answered swiftly, and Brandon grew large. He grew till his head touched the clouds in the sky, and his feet shook the earth when he walked.

Then he went down and waded the cold gray sea, and God laid a calm on the wind and the waves till at last he set foot on the beaches of Eyre, and shrunk down again to his own normal size.

But the land was deserted when he reached the far shore, and he saw not a soul to help him. For the people on the coast had seen him approaching, and in terror they hid from his sight. Word spread like wildfire that a giant was coming, who would crush every man in his path. So no one was left to see Brandon shrink down, or to know that the giant and he were the same.

He wandered alone for a very long time, for the land was wild and the people unfriendly, and no one would tell him the way he should go. But he never gave up, and his love never dimmed. 
Finally then on a day in late spring, when the west winds blew and the bright sun shone, Brandon found his way at last to the castle of Lucas, and there he demanded to see the King.

The King was not pleased that Brandon had come, and pretended he was much too busy to talk. But Brandon was patient, and wouldn't go away, and he stood there for weeks by the gate. The whole time he waited he prayed and sang hymns, and he told his whole story to anyone who would listen. Then the people of Lucas loved him for his faithfulness, and they brought him hot food and warm clothes and fire. And when he told them how God let him wade across the sea they looked at him in awe, and in Eyre he was first called the Blessed.

The King heard these things, and his heart filled with hate, for Brandon had put him to shame. So he decided to kill him in secret, and crush the young fool who would dare to embarrass him.
So King Lucas called for Branwen to be brought, and he clothed her in silks and velvet once more, and he spoke to her kindly and asked her forgiveness. But none of these things did he truthfully mean, for his heart was black with anger. Branwen doubted his words, but when she heard that her brother had come at long last, her joy was so great that she forgot about the past altogether.

Then Lucas saw that his wife had forgiven him, and he knew that he owed it to Brandon. And he hated them both all the more because of that.

Then the King declared a feast to honor Queen Branwen, and all the great nobles of Eyre were invited, and even those of Cambria beyond the wide sea. For the King had a plan to be rid of Branwen forever, and her people as well if he could.

For a month he plotted in secret, and for all that time the King gave no hint. He guarded his secret like a chest of pure gold, and only a few knew his scheme.

But on Midsummer's Day the flags were unfurled, and the feast began. On the third day the King judged the time was right, and he hid twenty soldiers behind curtains in the feast hall. The signal for attack would be the death of the Queen, when a soldier would stab her from behind. The King ordered his people that no one should disturb them or come into the feast hall, no matter what might be heard from inside. For he hoped to blame the killing on the Cambrian nobles, and give himself a reason to make war on their land.

All this was done, and the King himself stabbed the Queen, for he hated her so much that he wanted the pleasure for his own. When Branwen fell down on the cold stone floor, then the soldiers of Eyre jumped out and attacked.

The battle was fierce and long in the feast hall, but the Cambrian men were more brave than the King thought. At last no one was left except Brandon and Lucas. The rest were all dead on the floor. Then Brandon himself killed Lucas the King, and the feast hall was quiet and still.

Brandon went quickly to Branwen his sister, and he wept bitter tears, for he thought she was dead. But then he saw her still breathing, and hope filled his heart. He took care of her wound the best that he could, and then picked her up in his arms and carried her away. For he knew that the scene of the battle would be found, and then it would be death for them both if they stayed.

The people in the castle knew them both by sight, and no one dared stop them for fear of the King. They soon reached the docks on the river nearby, and Brandon took his sister to the smallest boat he could find. Then he fled from the land of King Lucas.

In three days they crossed to the Cambrian shore, and the people wept bitterly for the loss of their men, and they feared a new war would come quickly. They laid all the blame on Brandon and Branwen, and some even said they should both be killed. The mood in the town was so black at the time that Brandon knew it wasn't safe to remain there.

Therefore he and two friends took Branwen away, to a castle in the south by the shores of the sea where not many men lived. The earl of that place was a healer of hurts, and no one knew where Brandon and Branwen had gone. Therefore all the more did the townspeople curse them, as cowards who fled in the night.

But Brandon cared nothing for that, because Branwen lay close to death. At times she would open her eyes and speak, but such times grew more rare as the days passed by, and he feared she couldn't live for much longer. Then he wept in his room, and no one could comfort him.
But Brandon remembered his prayer on the beach, and how God had answered when no one else would help. So he prayed once again, and he begged that her life be spared, no matter what he might have to do to save her.

Then he saw in a vision a land which was lovely and sweet, and he saw himself walking slowly through fields of gold flowers. His hand plucked a fruit from a beautiful tree, and he saw himself give it to Branwen. Then she was healed, and the vision was over. But somehow he knew that that land was in the east.

Then Brandon arose, and he decided at once to search for that place, for he knew it was Branwen's only hope. He departed from the castle that very same day, and went down to the shore to find a ship.

But the men of that village were afraid of wild lands and uncharted seas, and at first there was no one who would help him, just as before.

At last an old man took pity, and he gave him a one-man boat barely large enough to be seaworthy. Brandon loaded it up with food for a month, for he didn't know how long he might be gone.

Then he sailed out to sea in the evening dusk, and by morning he was far from all land. For days and days he sailed to the east, alone on the ocean with little to guide him. He followed the sun, and the stars at night, till his water and food ran low. But he still went on with nothing to eat, for he knew what would happen to Branwen if he didn't.

At last he saw land not far in the distance, the first that he'd seen since leaving the castle. Then he sailed for the shore, for he was starving and weak, and unless he found food very soon he was lost.

The minute he stepped on the beach that evening there appeared a white hound who fell at his feet. The dog barked and panted and snuffled his toes, and at last Brandon laughed at its playfulness. Then the dog jumped up and ran a short way, and looked back and waited while it wagged its long tail.

"Maybe this dog was sent here today to lead me some place I should go," Brandon thought to himself. So he followed the dog to an old wooden house, where he found a long table set full of good food. There was no one to be seen, and no one came when he called. Just the dog, who sat and watched him and licked its black lips.

So Brandon ate and drank as much as he wished, and he was thankful indeed. When he finished his food, the dog led him to a bed with the covers turned down, and there he slept until morning.

As soon as the sky turned pale he ate once again from the table, but he took nothing with him from there. The dog growled when he tried, and wouldn't allow it. So he returned to the ship, and the dog came with him, and together they followed the shore of this new land he had found.

Green pastures and meadows stretched far out of sight, and grazing on the hills were herds of white sheep. Each of those sheep was the size of a horse, and their wool was white as snow. They looked up at Brandon and bleated and stamped as he passed, the most beautiful animals that he ever saw.

At mid-afternoon he spied an old shepherd, who called to the ship and bid Brandon welcome. His hair was as white as the wool of the sheep, and Brandon went ashore to speak to him.

"This is the Island of Sheep," the man said, "and here it's never cold but always summer. So the sheep grow large and whiter than snow, because they eat the best grass that grows anywhere."

And the old man gave him food and warm clothes to take with him, and water to last him for a trip of many days, for he said that the land would soon come to an end.

So it did, and before long Brandon left the Island of Sheep behind him, and headed out again across the sea. Near the end of the day he came to a place of sharp rocks and shallow water, and he was afraid if he went on then the ship might be wrecked in the dark. But he saw a black rock that stood taller than most, and he anchored his ship beside it for the night. He ate a cold supper of dried meat and goat cheese, and next morning set out once again.

The sky was dark and cloudy when the sun rose, and Brandon had barely escaped from the sharp shallow rocks before a storm swept him up in its fury. The wind and the waves were terrible to see, and he dared not sleep for a second. It was three full days till he reached land again, so exhausted by then that he could barely hold the sail. The ship ran aground on a sand bar in the dark, and the wind and the waves howled and swirled all around him.

When the storm died away about noon the next day, then he gathered his strength to explore this new land and see what there was to see. The first thing he found was two stone wells at the edge of the woods, with the grass clipped and neat all around them. Out of one there flowed water so pure and so clear that Brandon had never seen the like of it. From the other came a stream somewhat cloudy and dark. He drank from the clear one, and it was icy cold in his mouth. Then he looked at the sand bar with a frown. The boat was aground, and he knew he was stranded, for one man alone lacked the strength to push it free.

"But if I wait just a while then the Lord will provide," he said to himself, and sat down on a rock to rest. The snow-white dog came and licked his hand, and then it lay down beside him to wait.

Before long a young man came to the well to fetch water, and he saw them both sitting there and took pity. For Brandon was dirty and salty and exhausted, and his eyes were dull from not sleeping.

The young man led him down a path to a monastery, which was hidden in the woods nearby. When they got there he was greeted by twenty-four monks, all of them clothed in scarlet and gold. The abbot sat Brandon on a hard wooden bench, and washed his sore feet with warm water. The monks washed the sea salt from his skin and his hair, and gave him clean clothes to put on. Then they took him to a place full of tables and chairs, and they all had supper together. Each monk at the table had a loaf of warm bread, and a bowl of white roots which tasted delicious, but Brandon didn't know of what kind they might be. They drank nothing but water from the first clear well. Brandon had eaten nothing for days but dried meat and cheese, and the food he got now was wonderful, he thought.

Brandon stayed with the monks for two or three days till he was rested and strong once again. Then he knew it was time to move on, for he didn't dare wait for too long. The monks worked together to push the ship off the sand, and he thanked them very deeply before leaving.

Not long after that came a huge fish that followed him, spitting streams of salty water at the ship. The water came so fast that Brandon nearly drowned, and he could barely keep the ship from sinking. But the white-furred dog didn't fear the huge fish, and he jumped in the sea with a snarl. The dog and the fish fought viciously for a while, but at last the white dog tore the fish into pieces, and swam back to sit at Brandon's side.

The next day they came to a region of darkness, where the air was full of foul smells and black smoke. Brandon heard cruel horns blasting far off in the dark, but he couldn't see a thing past the front of the boat, not even in the middle of the day. He was more afraid of this than of anything so far, but he knew in his heart there was no other way.

He sailed for hours through the smothering darkness, and he could barely even breathe for the smoke and the fumes. Then far in the distance he saw an island full of flames.

When he passed close by then a demon rushed out, and he stared at Brandon with huge bulging eyes. He turned toward the island and called to some others, the most horrible cry that could ever be imagined.

Soon there came more demons who rushed across the sea, with sharp hooks and hammers of burning iron in their hands. They ran on the water as if it were land, and it seemed like the whole sea was on fire. The things roared and snarled and threw their weapons at the ship, and they sizzled and splashed in the sea all around.

Brandon was in terror at first, and he covered his eyes from the hideous sight, but he soon found the demons couldn't hurt him. All they could do was threaten and roar, and their power came only through the terror they caused. So Brandon took courage, and pretended they didn't exist.

When the demons discovered that he no longer feared them, they gave up the ghost and went home.

Then Brandon sailed on for seven more days, and soon the darkness gave way to heavy fog mixed with sleet. The fog was so thick that he still couldn't see, not even the sun in the sky, and at last he was hopelessly lost. He couldn't even be sure which direction was home. All he could do was pray for God to lead him through, for he knew he could never find the way by himself.

Then at last the gray fog finally lifted, and Brandon could see where he was once more. The sea all around him was smooth and glassy as crystal, and not far to the east lay a silent shore.

The earth of that land shined as bright as the sun, and the stones on the ground were of diamond and pearl. Each meadow was full of gold flowers and trees, and all of the trees in that land bore fruit. The breeze brought a scent of those meadows to his ship, and tears filled his eyes and his breath nearly stopped, for nothing more beautiful could there be.

Then Brandon set foot on the bright shining beach, and before long there came to him a handsome young man, whose face shone with light.

"Be glad now, Brandon, for this is the land you've been searching for. You stand on the edge of the Land of Eden, where Adam and Eve first lived, till they broke the commandment of God. The fruit that you see is ripe all year, and the light never ceases to shine. Come in," he invited.

And Brandon smiled, and walked into Eden, and there the man left him alone. Then he wandered for a while through the meadows and woods, but he never reached the end of that land. Everything was lit in a changeless day, and it seemed to be always spring. At the last he came to a clear flowing river, but he dared not cross over, for he felt in his heart it was forbidden. Then the handsome young man came again.

"This river you see divides all things in two. On the far side there grows on the highest hill the Tree of Life in eternal bloom, and no one can cross over while he is still alive. Therefore take now a fruit from one of these other trees, and depart in peace, and sail once again to your home."

Then Brandon plucked a fruit from the tree that grew closest, and he wept as he boarded his ship once again, for he knew he could never forget that place.

He sailed to the west, and not very long afterward he reached the Cambrian shore, although he barely remembered the trip. Then the people of the castle were glad, but confused, for they said he'd been gone just three days. And Brandon could hardly believe it. Then he told them the story of his journey on the sea, and all the wonderful things that he'd seen.

"I've walked in a land that shines like the sun, and stood by the river of Eden," he told them, and no one could doubt it, for his clothes still smelled of that beautiful place.

From that day onward, wherever he went, he was called Bran the Blessed by his people, the name he was given in Eyre. For no other man walked so close with God as Brandon, whose feet had once stood in the meadows of Eden, and who had breathed for a while the clean air of that place.

The fruit which he brought from that shining land he took to his sister in her bed. And she smiled when she saw him, through the pain in her eyes.

"I knew you'd come," she whispered.

"The way was long, but now eat and be well," he told her. Then Branwen ate the fruit from his hand, and the pain slowly vanished from her eyes. She rose to her feet, whole and healthy again, and her beauty was no less than before, for sorrow and wisdom had deepened it. Then she kissed her brother and held him tight, and together they left the old castle.

The new King of Eyre was a righteous young man, and the war that was feared never came. For the tale of Bran the Blessed was repeated far and wide among the people of Eyre and Cambria, and they never grew tired of hearing it. And for love of Brandon, the people of both lands swore never to make war on each other again.

Then Bran the Blessed and Branwen the Fair lived a long life in peace, and they were honored by their people.

And in all the time since, there has never been another like Brandon. No one in all the land of Cambria has ever been so faithful and true, nor so blessed and brave as he was, and he is remembered with love even to this day.


----------



## mwvickers

Two free Christian fiction books:


----------



## Todd

my .02 Ted Dekker & The Left behind Series !


----------



## mwvickers

Todd said:


> my .02 Ted Dekker & The Left behind Series !


Welcome, Todd. I especially like Ted Dekker. His next book co-authored with Erin Healey will be coming out next month. It is called _Burn_.


----------



## matte633

Just finished reading HOUSE by frank Peretti and Ted Dekker... great book... but I was frustrated because one of my very own short stories has a very similar ending...sheesh... I promise I didn't copy it!!!! don't you hate that?

It's a lot darker than most of Peretti's stuff, but a super-spiritual thriller that had me on the edge of my seat the entire time! I couldn't put it down! If you don't mind dark, and are a Christian fiction fan, this one's great. It even forces you to be honest with yourself.


----------



## mwvickers

matte633 said:


> Just finished reading HOUSE by frank Peretti and Ted Dekker... great book... but I was frustrated because one of my very own short stories has a very similar ending...sheesh... I promise I didn't copy it!!!! don't you hate that?
> 
> It's a lot darker than most of Peretti's stuff, but a super-spiritual thriller that had me on the edge of my seat the entire time! I couldn't put it down! If you don't mind dark, and are a Christian fiction fan, this one's great. It even forces you to be honest with yourself.


It was also made into a movie, which is very good. They gave it an R rating, but I think it was unfairly given it. No nudity, very little blood (I'm not sure I really remember any, though it's been a while since I watched it; you can see more blood on daytime television either way), and only one potential curse word that I can recall (it said it was hot as h*** in the basement; that may be considered either cussing or descriptive; again, one hears more of this on daytime television than in the movie). There are some paranormal references and quite a few scary jump scenes, but there have been movies with much more of both rated PG-13. If you cannot tell, the rating frustrated me greatly, as it kept many from seeing in when it was in theaters (for the week they let it stay in, but that's another story).


----------



## tlshaw

mwvickers said:


> Two free Christian fiction books:


I just finished these 2 books and highly recommend them. Great stories, well-written and very clean.


----------



## mwvickers

kinbr said:


>


Two free Christian fiction books. I believe the author falls into the thriller/suspense category. I think I read one book by her, and if I remember, she is good.


----------



## Angela

^^ Thanks... I was about to post about those 2 as well!


----------



## kevindorsey

the titles are definitely getting a bit better in the genre.


----------



## Missionary Mama

I am a brand new Kindle owner (my unit arrived just this afternoon--yay!). I have four kids (3 of whom I home-school) and my husband and I are missionaries raising support to minister in Mexico City. In my free time, except for CS Lewis and Tolkien (who were Christians), I read only Christian fiction.

I had looked in the Amazon Kindle groups for people who loved reading Christian fiction but didn't find a whole lot. Thankfully someone referred me over here--until she did I'd never even heard of Kindleboards!

Some of my favorite authors are Karen Kingsbury (particularly the books with the Baxter family), Dee Henderson, Francine Rivers, Kristen Heitzmann, Jan Karon's Mitford Series, Thomas Kinkade & Kathleen Spencer's Cape Light series, Tracie Peterson, Grace Livingston Hill, and Davis Bunn. 

What are some of the great new books y'all have read and how do you discover them? So far, my typical discovery method is to page through the Christian Book Distributor's (CBD.com) fiction catalog that is sent out quarterly. Until I got my Kindle, I would circle books that looked interesting and get them from my library. With the sample option at the Kindle store I can check out lots of new books (well, the ones that are on Kindle that is). It seems like there's a lot more titles offered in the Kindle store than there were even this last summer when I first started researching the Kindle.

Anyway, I look forward to hearing all of your suggestions.


----------



## marianneg

Hi, Missionary Mama, and welcome  Have you checked out the current freebies on Amazon? I think there are some CF ones that are still free. There is a yahoo group called the ChristianKindleClub; it's not a very active list, but if someone was willing to take the lead I think a discussion could get going. Also be sure to check out the One Year Bible board here on kindleboards under Book Klubs. We discuss a lot more than the OYB there.


----------



## Jeff

I meant to post this here but had a senior moment and ended up on the wrong thread. 











This author's style annoys me and I thought that the plot was contrived.











I just finished this last night and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## 3boysnagirl

I'm sure these have probably ALL been mentioned before but:

Terri Blackstock (The Last Light Series is a real page Turner)
Karen Kingsbury (I LOVEEEEE the Baxters)
Dee Henderson 
Beverly Lewis
James Scott Bell
Kathy Herman
Ted Dekker
Always on the look out for new authors to "discover".  I "discovered" Karen Kingsbury about this time last year and read her entire works by the end of the Summer.


----------



## lynninva

Missionary Mama said:



> What are some of the great new books y'all have read and how do you discover them? So far, my typical discovery method is to page through the Christian Book Distributor's (CBD.com) fiction catalog that is sent out quarterly. Until I got my Kindle, I would circle books that looked interesting and get them from my library. With the sample option at the Kindle store I can check out lots of new books (well, the ones that are on Kindle that is). It seems like there's a lot more titles offered in the Kindle store than there were even this last summer when I first started researching the Kindle.
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to hearing all of your suggestions.


Welcome, Missionary Mama!
Have you checked out the Book Bazaar board here? There are two sticky threads at the top that are very helpful. One is Sporadic's master list of Free & under $1 books available from Amazon. He lists the genre so you can see which are Christian fiction, devotional, versus vampire, etc. Here is the link:  [URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.0.html[/url]

There is also a free book thread where people post books as they find them. We have gotten some great Christian books for free this past year. In addition to the Amazon books, Ted Dekker made one of his circle trilogy books free from his site for a limited time. This is the free book thread for January: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17533.0.html

Book prices can change at any moment, especially the free ones. Make sure you verify the price before you purchase.

And I second marianner's suggestion to stop by the One Year Bible Book Klub http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,25.0.html We discuss other Christian books and other topics & have a prayer request thread there.


----------



## lovesangelrn

Christian fiction is one of my favorite genres......just don't need foul language and sex to make a good book. My favorite authors include: Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti, Terri Blackstock, Angela Hunt, Hannah Alexander, and Dee Henderson.

Be sure to check out the 2 books that are currently free from Terri Blackstock. I've read the entire series (4 books) and they are very good....and to get half the series for free is just awesome


----------



## ValeriGail

Just finished reading this whole thread!  Some really great book and author suggestions in here. I love Christian fiction. My comfort genre (kinda like comfort food) is cf western romance.  But it can be hard to find this type of book that has depth. Sometimes I want to scream and throw the book out the window due to poor character development or an overly predictable story. 

I loved Francine rivers "redeeming love". Found that one day at a goodwill. I was shocked at how good it was. I've got most of her kindle ebooks in my wish list. 

Allison pittman's crossroads to grace series is amazing. I picked up book two at the library, not knowing it was CF. I was totally captivated by the story and immediatly reserved book 1 and 2. The books are ten thousand charms,  Speak through the wind, and With endless sight.   She has a new book out now too called stealing home. looks to be a stand alone novel, unless she plans to make a series out of it later. It's in my wish list and probably the main book I take to read on spring break. That's if I can hold off that long. Haha

An author I haven't seen mentioned yet is Tamara Alexander. Christian romance. Westerns with happy endings.  . Really fun reads. The fountain creeks chronicles has three books and so does the timber ridge reflection series. Gotta read them in order cause they reference past characters and events.  I wish both series had continued with more books. I'd love to read the stories of a few other characters. 

so far I've picked up one book from this thread and have gotten samples from many more!  I've really enjoyed hanging out and reading all the posts. 

happy reading!  
Valeri

oh, I would have given links, but I'm posting from my iPhone. If anyone wants to post links I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff

lovesangelrn said:


> Be sure to check out the 2 books that are currently free from Terri Blackstock. I've read the entire series (4 books) and they are very good....and to get half the series for free is just awesome


Both these books were still free a minute ago. I read them both last week. I liked them but wasn't impressed enough to buy the rest of the series (yet).


----------



## Dana Taylor

_Tigers and Christians and Gladiators, oh my_. Yup, Carla Capshaw's THE GLADIATOR has them all. When the Roman gladiator, Caros, buys a lovely new slave, Pelonia, he gets more than he bargained for. Her Christian faith is a sharp contrast to his belief system. Her beauty attracts him, body and soul. But how can a man with so much blood on his hands ever be worthy of such a woman?

Capshaw depicts a time period when believing in Christ could literally get you thrown to the wolves. The tensions of the times and the conflicts between the characters make for an interesting story on many levels. The relationship between Pelonia and Caros grows from attraction to understanding to love in a believable manner. As Caros faces his spiritual challenges, Capshaw uses a deft hand portraying his internal growth.

Anyone looking for Christian romance will enjoy this debut novel from an author worth watching.


----------



## lynninva

Saw these listed in Free Book thread today:



kinbr said:


> Both are Christian fiction:


----------



## SpearsII

I really loved CS Lewis and Tolkien as a kid. I love CF when the story is well crafted. Have any of you read N.D Wilson's books? He has a YA 
series. The first book is _100 Cupboards_. I have heard it is really good but I have not read it myself. I also like Rosanne Lortz's _I Serve: A Novel of the black prince_, in fact, I liked her writing so much I married her. I guess that makes me a bit biased but the book is really good if you like clean historical fiction. Its not as good and CS Lewis or Tolkien so I guess I am not too biased . Another good author is Jeanette Windle. She has a great book about modern Afghanistan. Its called _Veiled Freedom_. Thats the best I can think of off the top of my head. Happy readings.

David Spears.


----------



## meljackson

Yay! Today I noticed two new Christian fiction books from two of my favorite authors. Francine Rivers and Liz Curtis Higgs. I have to run to coinstar real quick but wanted to post in case anyone else is interested. They are 9.99 each. 

Melissa


----------



## ValeriGail

Nathan said:


> I am managing the titles on kindle for Bethany House and Revell now, we have about 800 titles available...yes, the Pawn is one of ours. Let me know what you'd like to see, what's not available, or other CF inquiries.


Hey Nathan, I was searching through some of my already read books and saw that Tamara Alexander has a new book for pre-order in her Timber ridge Reflection series called "Within My heart". But!!! Its not available to pre-oerder for the kindle!!!!!! I SOOOOOO would love it available on the kindle as its the only book in this series I haven't read yet, and I was so hoping that She'd spin off on this story line too! I saw that it was published by you guys, and figured what the heck I'll hop over in this thread and post a "pretty Please!" 

So,

PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE!

Valeri


----------



## matte633

Anybody know what has happened to Frank Peretti?  I knew he had some major health issues, but, he has disappeared since his last novel with Ted Dekker in 2006.  I can't find any information on him.

Also, I'm currently reading Ted Dekker's THR3E!  AWESOME!  Slow beginning, but pulled me after the first 50 pages.


----------



## Nathan

ValeriGail said:


> Hey Nathan, I was searching through some of my already read books and saw that Tamara Alexander has a new book for pre-order in her Timber ridge Reflection series called "Within My heart". But!!! Its not available to pre-oerder for the kindle!!!!!! I SOOOOOO would love it available on the kindle as its the only book in this series I haven't read yet, and I was so hoping that She'd spin off on this story line too! I saw that it was published by you guys, and figured what the heck I'll hop over in this thread and post a "pretty Please!"
> 
> So,
> 
> PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE!
> 
> Valeri


Tamera had some personal issues that delayed the release of this book (It was suppose to come out last fall). Books become pre-orderable when we send them a final manuscript and they upload it, usually 4-8 weeks pre-pub. Do not worry, it will be up there on kindle


----------



## mwvickers

matte633 said:


> Anybody know what has happened to Frank Peretti? I knew he had some major health issues, but, he has disappeared since his last novel with Ted Dekker in 2006. I can't find any information on him.
> 
> Also, I'm currently reading Ted Dekker's THR3E! AWESOME! Slow beginning, but pulled me after the first 50 pages.


No idea. I miss his works a lot.

Martin


----------



## marianneg

matte633 said:


> Anybody know what has happened to Frank Peretti? I knew he had some major health issues, but, he has disappeared since his last novel with Ted Dekker in 2006. I can't find any information on him.
> 
> Also, I'm currently reading Ted Dekker's THR3E! AWESOME! Slow beginning, but pulled me after the first 50 pages.


Well, before _Monster_ and _House_ he hadn't put out a book in 5 or 10 years either. I get the feeling he only writes when he feels he has something to say.

PS - I loved Thr3e. It will blow your mind before it's over.


----------



## ValeriGail

Nathan said:


> Tamera had some personal issues that delayed the release of this book (It was suppose to come out last fall). Books become pre-orderable when we send them a final manuscript and they upload it, usually 4-8 weeks pre-pub. Do not worry, it will be up there on kindle


Wooohooo!!! You totally made my day! I will be happily waiting and watching for the book!!

Valeri


----------



## kdawnbyrd

Hey, Angela!
I'm new to the board and this is my first post. I write Christian Fiction, mostly romantic suspense. My new book, "Queen of Hearts" was released April 1 through Desert Breeze Publishign and is available on Kindle. It's a Christian Fiction WWII romantic suspense about a female newspaper reporter who joins the O.S.S. (an early government spy organization.) Here's the blurb:

Daphne Dean is proud to be serving her country stateside during WWII as a reporter and an Office of Strategic Services operative. When the photograph she takes of the crowd at a murder scene places her on the mob's hit list, she's forced into hiding in a vacant mental asylum in the middle of nowhere with terrifying secrets of its own.

Daphne believed herself to still be in love with her ex-fiancée, Kenneth, until she spends several days locked away in the asylum with Vito, the mob boss' son. Can she put the terrifying events that occurred there behind her and allow herself to pursue a relationship with Vito? Or, will she return to Kenneth who has turned his back on his country by becoming a draft dodger and a black market racketeer? One thing's for sure, it won't matter if she can't escape the mental institution alive.

Here's the link. You can download the first few chapters for free. 
http://www.amazon.com/Queen-of-Hearts-ebook/dp/B003EV5T3K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270176182&sr=1-2


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Angela said:


> I am not finding any of Dee Henderson's books in the Kindle store,


I have her book God's Gifts on my Kindle. I have read it previously in paper form.


----------



## Nathan

SueEllen said:


> I have her book (Dee Henderson) God's Gifts on my Kindle. I have read it previously in paper form.


Get the #5 book on the bestseller now for free (Against All Odds by Irene Hannon). Dee Henderson has taken a short break from writing. Irene fills the gap extremely well. But don't take my word for it, check out Dee's endorsement on the front cover.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Nathan said:


> Get the #5 book on the bestseller now for free (Against All Odds by Irene Hannon). Dee Henderson has taken a short break from writing. Irene fills the gap extremely well. But don't take my word for it, check out Dee's endorsement on the front cover.


That is what I am reading right now.


----------



## kdawnbyrd

I hope you'll join my Christian Fiction Gathering group on facebook. We give away at least eight books per month, most of them signed by the author. 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=128209963444


----------



## DramaMom

Nathan said:


> Get the #5 book on the bestseller now for free (Against All Odds by Irene Hannon). Dee Henderson has taken a short break from writing. Irene fills the gap extremely well. But don't take my word for it, check out Dee's endorsement on the front cover.


I really enjoyed all three books from Irene Hannon (Got the first 2 free when they were offered and just had to buy the third). I also just finished 3 books by Julie Klassen - set in the Regency period. Never knew I was a fan of that time period in fiction but I loved all 3! Now I'm wondering who else writes books set in that time period? Anyone know?


----------



## mwvickers

matte633 said:


> Anybody know what has happened to Frank Peretti? I knew he had some major health issues, but, he has disappeared since his last novel with Ted Dekker in 2006. I can't find any information on him.
> 
> Also, I'm currently reading Ted Dekker's THR3E! AWESOME! Slow beginning, but pulled me after the first 50 pages.


I read today that Peretti is supposedly coming out with a new book in Fall/Winter 2011. I'm not positive, however.

Also, Dekker's newest book, _The Bride Collector_, is now available.


----------



## drenee

I downloaded the Love Comes Softly audiobook today and started listening to it.  
I read this series years ago, and this one is my favorite.  
The audio version is only 8 hours long.  So I should be able to finish it pretty quickly.
deb


----------



## William Woodall

I'm not typically a fan of either romance or westerns, but Love Comes Softly is one of those rare books that transcends genre.  I loved it and I think Janette Oke is awesome.


----------



## Nathan

off the record...1 or 2 Janette Oke titles will be on freebie promo at the end of June-beginning of July....

but you didn't hear it from me


----------



## drenee

Nathan said:


> off the record...1 or 2 Janette Oke titles will be on freebie promo at the end of June-beginning of July....
> 
> but you didn't hear it from me


No way. That is awesome!! I got the Seasons of the Heart 4-book set for 9.99 several months ago. Read all four in about a day and a half. I've probably read the Seasons series and the Love series a dozen times each. 
Please please post when these become available for free. 
Thank you.
debn


----------



## mistyd107

William Woodall said:


> I'm not typically a fan of either romance or westerns, but Love Comes Softly is one of those rare books that transcends genre. I loved it and I think Janette Oke is awesome.


I REALLY want this entire series on K2 and most are but there are 1 or 2 that aren't. I don't want some on kindle and some in paper


----------



## drenee

Misty, I found Love books 1 and 2 on Kindle.  Love Comes Softly and Love's Enduring Promise.
deb


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've only read the _Left Behind Series_ of novels, as far as Christian fiction goes. Beyond that, are there any Christian Sci-Fi out there that I can read? Now, if you ask about Christian non-fiction, I read plenty of that...


----------



## Nathan

Christian Sci-fi is pretty weak, in general.  You could try out Robin Parrish or Karen Hancock


----------



## mwvickers

cliffball said:


> I've only read the _Left Behind Series_ of novels, as far as Christian fiction goes. Beyond that, are there any Christian Sci-Fi out there that I can read? Now, if you ask about Christian non-fiction, I read plenty of that...


C. S. Lewis wrote a space trilogy, though I don't know if they are available on Kindle.

_Out of the Silent Planet_, _Perelandra_, and _That Hideous Strength_.


----------



## Merry

For those of you who love Christian Romance and Christian Gothic Romance, there is a new publisher out there - www.whiterosepublishing.com . The books are available in many formats, including Kindle.

I am biased - two of my books are published there. One book is in Kindle format.


----------



## William Woodall

I agree that Christian Sci-fi is pretty weak.  Someone already mentioned the space trilogy by C.S. Lewis, which was excellent.  But other than that there just isn't much out there to choose from.  I wish there were.  I keep contemplating writing something in that field myself, but haven't gotten around to it yet.  Maybe one of these days.


----------



## Merry

I have written a partial Christian Sci-Fi but last year during a storm, my computer was fried when lightning struck the ground in front of our house causing a mini-EMP.  I lost 150 pages, and was so depressed about it I couldn't work on it for a while.  However, interest is returning and I even took it out, brushed it off, and am considering adding to the 117 pages I still have.


----------



## Angela

matte633 said:


> Anybody know what has happened to Frank Peretti? I knew he had some major health issues, but, he has disappeared since his last novel with Ted Dekker in 2006. I can't find any information on him.


His last blog on his "official" website was November 20, 2007

http://www.frankperetti.com/news-detail.php?pageid=1325&newsid=1373

I would love a new Peretti book.


----------



## nomesque

I'm wondering - what definitions do you use to define 'christian fiction'? Is it having christianity as a theme? Lack of swearing? Christian characters? Christian author? Adhering to mainstream Christian beliefs?

I have a couple of reasons for wondering - firstly, sheer curiousity about whether people have a consensus! And secondly, I have a book coming out in a few months which is about two christian teens... but due to themes of sex, sexuality, and doubts, I'm thinking I shouldn't classify it as 'christian fiction' (unless I want nasty reviews galore  ).

(and I'm happy to take this out to a separate thread if you don't think the discussion's appropriate here)


----------



## Angela

kdawnbyrd said:


> Hey, Angela!
> I'm new to the board and this is my first post. I write Christian Fiction, mostly romantic suspense. My new book, "Queen of Hearts" was released April 1 through Desert Breeze Publishign and is available on Kindle. It's a Christian Fiction WWII romantic suspense about a female newspaper reporter who joins the O.S.S. (an early government spy organization.) Here's the blurb:
> 
> Daphne Dean is proud to be serving her country stateside during WWII as a reporter and an Office of Strategic Services operative. When the photograph she takes of the crowd at a murder scene places her on the mob's hit list, she's forced into hiding in a vacant mental asylum in the middle of nowhere with terrifying secrets of its own.
> 
> Daphne believed herself to still be in love with her ex-fiancée, Kenneth, until she spends several days locked away in the asylum with Vito, the mob boss' son. Can she put the terrifying events that occurred there behind her and allow herself to pursue a relationship with Vito? Or, will she return to Kenneth who has turned his back on his country by becoming a draft dodger and a black market racketeer? One thing's for sure, it won't matter if she can't escape the mental institution alive.
> 
> Here's the link. You can download the first few chapters for free.
> http://www.amazon.com/Queen-of-Hearts-ebook/dp/B003EV5T3K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1270176182&sr=1-2


Hello K Dawn, I am so sorry to be so late to welcome you to KB and the CF Thread. I have been offline more than on the past few months due to internet issues, health issues and the recent passing of my father and having to be with my mom. I am back now and hope to get caught up with all that has been going on. We love new authors and even though romance isn't my favorite genre, I will be taking a look at your book. Again welcome!
Angela


----------



## Angela

William Woodall said:


> I agree that Christian Sci-fi is pretty weak. Someone already mentioned the space trilogy by C.S. Lewis, which was excellent. But other than that there just isn't much out there to choose from. I wish there were. I keep contemplating writing something in that field myself, but haven't gotten around to it yet. Maybe one of these days.


I wish you would... I love sci-fi!!



Merry said:


> I have written a partial Christian Sci-Fi but last year during a storm, my computer was fried when lightning struck the ground in front of our house causing a mini-EMP. I lost 150 pages, and was so depressed about it I couldn't work on it for a while. However, interest is returning and I even took it out, brushed it off, and am considering adding to the 117 pages I still have.


I say go for it!!


----------



## Angela

nomesque said:


> I'm wondering - what definitions do you use to define 'christian fiction'? Is it having christianity as a theme? Lack of swearing? Christian characters? Christian author? Adhering to mainstream Christian beliefs?


Hello nomesque and welcome! In answer to your question, I would have to say that any or all of the things you listed in the above statement are what we would define as Christian Fiction. To start, most Christian Fiction writers are indeed Christian. Secondly, our love of CF is because we know that we can enjoy a good fictional story without the foul language or explicit sex. Some CF books do contain Christian beliefs, but not all... some are just good stories. CF can include several genres including romance, science fiction, fantasy, thriller, suspence, and even horror (generally good vs evil). I especially enjoy the suspense/thriller ones myself.

I don't want to offend you, but in light of the theme of your upcoming book, I wouldn't classify it as Christian Fiction. You are probably right in that someone looking for CF might not be too happy about the content if they were caught off guard. I hope this helps and once again, welcome.

Angela


----------



## 911jason

Frank Peretti is active on Twitter...

http://twitter.com/Frankenbarb/

Sounds like he'd fit in well on this forum too... his 2nd most recent post is about an iPad case he received and the several posts before that deal with a new book he's working on.


----------



## nomesque

Angela said:


> Hello nomesque and welcome! In answer to your question, I would have to say that any or all of the things you listed in the above statement are what we would define as Christian Fiction.


Thanks for the welcome! Yes, I was trying to put together a list of everything that christian fiction I've read has in common, and suspected most people would agree - although perhaps not all? If anyone has other yardsticks, I'd be interested to hear about them!



Angela said:


> I don't want to offend you, but in light of the theme of your upcoming book, I wouldn't classify it as Christian Fiction. You are probably right in that someone looking for CF might not be too happy about the content if they were caught off guard. I hope this helps and once again, welcome.


Definitely not offended  I don't think I'll ever manage to write traditional christian fiction, though *sigh* I'm too inclined to realism - and I don't mean that CF readers are all floating around in a haze of unreality  ... just that I tend to write my characters as I see and hear real people act and talk. If I clean it up, it strikes too much of a false note. Maybe we need a 'liberal christian fiction' or 'religious-themed but possibly offensive' categories


----------



## Merry

Thanks, Angela, for being encouraging.  

I do plan to get back to writing the sci-fi - but have put it off for other works.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I wrote a Christian fantasy novel.


----------



## mwvickers

I would say Christian fiction is a broad category.

There is more blatant Christianity (think LaHaye/Jenkins, Janette Oake, etc.) and more latent Christianity (Ted Dekker, Steven James, to a degree, etc.).  

Dekker's books push the envelope in some ways (mild language in one of his more recent books, blood and violence, etc.), and even C. S. Lewis occasionally had language in his books that others might find offensive.  

I don't think it's as easy to define as we tend to want it to be.


----------



## Angela

mwvickers said:


> I would say Christian fiction is a broad category.
> 
> There is more blatant Christianity (think LaHaye/Jenkins, Janette Oake, etc.) and more latent Christianity (Ted Dekker, Steven James, to a degree, etc.).
> 
> Dekker's books push the envelope in some ways (mild language in one of his more recent books, blood and violence, etc.), and even C. S. Lewis occasionally had language in his books that others might find offensive.
> 
> I don't think it's as easy to define as we tend to want it to be.


So true. There are books out there label CF that I know my mom would find offensive. She thinks Janette Oake or LaHaye is what all CF should be. She doesn't like Dekker at all and he is one of my favs. I don't mind a book that has rough language or is realistic in it's descriptions of life but I would like to know up front what I am getting into before I pick up a book. For the most part I fill safe picking up a book that is CF although not all books in this genre are "G" rated.


----------



## marianneg

911jason said:


> Frank Peretti is active on Twitter...
> 
> http://twitter.com/Frankenbarb/
> 
> Sounds like he'd fit in well on this forum too... his 2nd most recent post is about an iPad case he received and the several posts before that deal with a new book he's working on.


...and the great news is that it sounds like he's working on a new novel!


----------



## Nathan

nomesque said:


> I'm wondering - what definitions do you use to define 'christian fiction'? Is it having christianity as a theme? Lack of swearing? Christian characters? Christian author? Adhering to mainstream Christian beliefs?
> 
> I have a couple of reasons for wondering - firstly, sheer curiousity about whether people have a consensus! And secondly, I have a book coming out in a few months which is about two christian teens... but due to themes of sex, sexuality, and doubts, I'm thinking I shouldn't classify it as 'christian fiction' (unless I want nasty reviews galore  ).
> 
> (and I'm happy to take this out to a separate thread if you don't think the discussion's appropriate here)


Usually for a CBA house, the limits are sex (explicit) and language. Violence is showing up more, but not gore. It use to be a closed circuit as far as a theological bent, a.k.a the last chapter altar call where the reader gets "saved", but more and more it is moving to open ended character conclusions...(i.e. doubt, unknowing, undecided, murky). Sex is usually the hot button (no pun intended)...throw in youth sex and people will be screaming. Implied sex has been popping up and has caused some problems...unless of course the characters are "married" or the result of the interaction is a horrible case of STD's that wipes the person out of the gene pool.


----------



## Angela

Hello Nicola and welcome. Authors are always welcome. Your new book sounds like something I may like and will definately check it out.

Thanks for your imput Nathan. I know our tastes in CF are as varied here in this thread as the reading tastes of all the readers here on KB.


----------



## 911jason

Nathan said:


> ...unless <snip> the result of the interaction is a horrible case of STD's that wipes the person out of the gene pool.


Isn't that what *ALWAYS* happens when people fornicate?!?!?! That's what my dad always told me! Hmph...


----------



## nomesque

911jason said:


> Isn't that what *ALWAYS* happens when people fornicate?!?!?! That's what my dad always told me! Hmph...


*cough* *splutter* I... well, you see, if...

Scrap that.

Yes. It always happens.


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Hi All,

Thanks for the welcome, Angela. 

My apologies to this forum; I shouldn't have posted my promo pitch here. I'll eventually get the hang of it. 

I like the discussion of what is and isn't Christian fiction. I tend to use 'inspirational fiction' as a category; seems broader to me, thus allowing for a wider range of topics and styles.

Cheers from southern Vancouver Island, BC.

Nicola


----------



## mwvickers

cliffball said:


> I've only read the _Left Behind Series_ of novels, as far as Christian fiction goes. Beyond that, are there any Christian Sci-Fi out there that I can read? Now, if you ask about Christian non-fiction, I read plenty of that...


There is currently a free Christian sci-fi book available in the free book thread.

Martin


----------



## Jeff

Free:



I'm about half way and it's pretty good.


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Hey Folks,

How would you categorize a novel that has strong Christian themes, a fast thriller like pace and dealing with controversial material that's written a little in the style/subject matter of Frank Peretti or Dan Brown? Certainly a bit too harsh for classic CF so is there an in-between slot?

Interested in your thoughts. Thanks.

Nicola


----------



## mwvickers

NicolaFurlong said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> How would you categorize a novel that has strong Christian themes, a fast thriller like pace and dealing with controversial material that's written a little in the style/subject matter of Frank Peretti or Dan Brown? Certainly a bit too harsh for classic CF so is there an in-between slot?
> 
> Interested in your thoughts. Thanks.
> 
> Nicola


There's actually a lot of CF with those types of themes (including Frank Peretti), so I'm not sure I understand your question.

With all do respect, if you follow the style or subject matter of Dan Brown, please get history, theology, etc. correct (unlike Mr. Brown).

Martin


----------



## nomesque

NicolaFurlong said:


> How would you categorize a novel that has strong Christian themes, a fast thriller like pace and dealing with controversial material that's written a little in the style/subject matter of Frank Peretti or Dan Brown? Certainly a bit too harsh for classic CF so is there an in-between slot?


I think it depends on the controversial material  Some topics seem to upset the general christian populace more than others - but you'll find each branch of christianity tends to have its own personal 'kablooie' areas!

I was asking a similar question back a couple pages in the thread.


----------



## mwvickers

Let me try to give my take.  

I tend to respect C. S. Lewis a lot (as well as J. R. R. Tolkien).  Lewis argued at one point (I believe) for the idea of a "latent Christianity," or one that is there, but not something that "beats one over the head," as the saying goes.  In other words, certain Christian themes (love, forgiveness, faith, etc.) could be there without quoting Bible verses every three pages.  Many are surprised to know that Tolkien's Catholicism heavily infuses his Lord of the Rings books, but it wasn't intentional, he just couldn't help from "overflowing" with his faith.

I think there are some things a Christian book can never glorify.  If the Bible calls adultery a sin, then a Christian book which presents adultery in a good light is not really a Christian book.  It is against the very teachings of Jesus.  

However, there are some areas that some have an issue with, but others don't.  Cussing may be one example.  Some people think it's wrong.  Others think some words are bad, but others aren't.  And some don't have any problems with it in a work of fiction.  This is where it is trickier.  C. S. Lewis had some swearing in a few of his books, but no one would hesitate to call Lewis' books Christian.  If, however, Janette Oake ever put swearing in her book, she'd be shunned.  This is a case where the author may have some convictions and the readers may have different ones.  If so, the author should follow his/her convictions and the readers must follow theirs.  But we have to be careful not to cause each other to stumble.


----------



## PraiseGod13

mwvickers said:


> Let me try to give my take.
> 
> I tend to respect C. S. Lewis a lot (as well as J. R. R. Tolkien). Lewis argued at one point (I believe) for the idea of a "latent Christianity," or one that is there, but not something that "beats one over the head," as the saying goes. In other words, certain Christian themes (love, forgiveness, faith, etc.) could be there without quoting Bible verses every three pages. Many are surprised to know that Tolkien's Catholicism heavily infuses his Lord of the Rings books, but it wasn't intentional, he just couldn't help from "overflowing" with his faith.
> 
> I think there are some things a Christian book can never glorify. If the Bible calls adultery a sin, then a Christian book which presents adultery in a good light is not really a Christian book. It is against the very teachings of Jesus.
> 
> However, there are some areas that some have an issue with, but others don't. Cussing may be one example. Some people think it's wrong. Others think some words are bad, but others aren't. And some don't have any problems with it in a work of fiction. This is where it is trickier. C. S. Lewis had some swearing in a few of his books, but no one would hesitate to call Lewis' books Christian. If, however, Janette Oake ever put swearing in her book, she'd be shunned. This is a case where the author may have some convictions and the readers may have different ones. If so, the author should follow his/her convictions and the readers must follow theirs. But we have to be careful not to cause each other to stumble.


As always, you've done an excellent job in your comment. Well said!!!!!!!!!! And... thanks!


----------



## Angela

Good explanation mwvickers!


----------



## mwvickers

Thanks, PraiseGod13 and Angela.


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Hi Martin,

Thanks for your reply and thoughtful comments. I guess I'm struggling with how to categorize a recent novel of mine that has Christian and paranormal themes and is very challenging and thought provoking. Unfortunately, finding a fit is important in marketing. I believe it would be of interest to both those readers who are looking for material and themes that relate to God as well as those who just like a good page turner thriller.

I don't want to offend anyone by slotting the novel inappropriately. It tackles the second coming, biotechnology and the always powerful struggle between good and evil; I'd just like a few folks to give it a whirl and see what they think.

Cheers.

Nicola Furlong


----------



## Angela

Nicola, is the book in question in your signature bar? I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Hi Angela,

It is indeed. The image link in my signature bar is for Unnatural States on the Kindle. Thank you for considering giving it a whirl. I'm very keen to know what you think; whether positive or negative.

Cheers.

Nicola


----------



## Angela

I just downloaded the sample and will read it tonight.


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Cool. Thanks, Angela. Cheers.

Nicola


----------



## mwvickers

NicolaFurlong said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Thanks for your reply and thoughtful comments. I guess I'm struggling with how to categorize a recent novel of mine that has Christian and paranormal themes and is very challenging and thought provoking. Unfortunately, finding a fit is important in marketing. I believe it would be of interest to both those readers who are looking for material and themes that relate to God as well as those who just like a good page turner thriller.
> 
> I don't want to offend anyone by slotting the novel inappropriately. It tackles the second coming, biotechnology and the always powerful struggle between good and evil; I'd just like a few folks to give it a whirl and see what they think.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Nicola Furlong


I would say you're in good company. Off the top of my head, it sounds like it could fit in with authors such as Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti, Bill Myers, Eric Wilson, Robert Liparulo, and other Christian fiction authors. Perhaps you could look up some of their books and see how they are slotted.

Martin


----------



## NicolaFurlong

mwvickers said:


> I would say you're in good company. Off the top of my head, it sounds like it could fit in with authors such as Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti, Bill Myers, Eric Wilson, Robert Liparulo, and other Christian fiction authors. Perhaps you could look up some of their books and see how they are slotted.
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin,

Thank you; great suggestion re checking out the authors you mentioned. Onto to it tout suite. Cheers!

BTW, as a newbie I just figured out the insert quote routine you and others were using. Very cool.

Nicola


----------



## NicolaFurlong

nomesque said:


> I think it depends on the controversial material  Some topics seem to upset the general christian populace more than others - but you'll find each branch of christianity tends to have its own personal 'kablooie' areas!
> 
> I was asking a similar question back a couple pages in the thread.


Thanks, nomesque. Very interesting discussion. I believe the field and definition to be much wilder than I originally thought and am glad. Cheers.

Nicola


----------



## pamelasthibodeaux

I'm new to this discussion and it is so nice to meet you all!

I read TONS of books and a LOT of Christian Non Fiction (Max Lucado, Joyce Meyer, Jesse Duplantis, etc) - although I do enjoy fiction - Francine Rivers, Robin Lee Hatcher - occasionally a Love Inspired book.

Although I don't read a lot of thriller type books - (I'm a romance reader and writer) - I absolutely adored Frank Peretti's This Present Darkness and The Shack by William P Young! I've heard that Brandilyn Collins writes exceptional Christian thrillers, Coleen Coble is another good author as is Terri Blackstock

If you're interested in Christian/Inspirational romantic suspense or even gothic romance that aren't your typical "sappy romance," check out the White Rose Publishing titles - WR offers every sub-genre within the romance genre.

Looking forward to trying several of these books - and praying for a Kindle in order to buy more LOL!

Great thread.

Pamela S Thibodeaux
"Inspirational with an Edge!"
http://pamelathibodeaux.com
http://pamswildroseblog.blogspot.com 
http://whiterosepublishing.com


----------



## NicolaFurlong

pamelasthibodeaux said:


> I'm new to this discussion and it is so nice to meet you all!
> 
> I read TONS of books and a LOT of Christian Non Fiction (Max Lucado, Joyce Meyer, Jesse Duplantis, etc) - although I do enjoy fiction - Francine Rivers, Robin Lee Hatcher - occasionally a Love Inspired book.
> 
> Although I don't read a lot of thriller type books - (I'm a romance reader and writer) - I absolutely adored Frank Peretti's This Present Darkness and The Shack by William P Young! I've heard that Brandilyn Collins writes exceptional Christian thrillers, Coleen Coble is another good author as is Terri Blackstock
> 
> If you're interested in Christian/Inspirational romantic suspense or even gothic romance that aren't your typical "sappy romance," check out the White Rose Publishing titles - WR offers every sub-genre within the romance genre.
> 
> Looking forward to trying several of these books - and praying for a Kindle in order to buy more LOL!
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> Pamela S Thibodeaux


Welcome, Pamela,

I love your tag line; I'm with you on inspirational fiction with an edgy twist. Look forward to 'chatting' with you. Cheers from southern Vancouver Island, BC.

Nicola


----------



## StefneMiller

Hello!

I am a big fan Christian fiction. Like many of you, Piercing the Darkness, This Present Darkness, Redeeming Love and The Shack are all huge favorites of mine - on the fiction side. I also read a lot of non-fiction and recently read Crazy Love by Francis Chan. I can't say that I enjoyed it because it's hard to swallow; but I loved it.

I am also the author of a new Christian fiction novel titled, _Salvaged_. It currently has a 4.88 rating on Goodreads (with 25 ratings and 19 reviews) and a 5 star rating on Barnes and Noble. And hey, on Goodreads it's in the lead on one of the lists called "Feet". In other words, people are voting on their favorite covers with feet on them.  I'd love for you to check out the reviews. You can also go to my website and read the first two chapters. The website is: www.stefnemiller.com. Of course, you can purchase _Salvaged_ for your Kindle.

I look forward to following this thread and finding more and more books to read. Now that summer has arrived, I'll have plenty of time to catch up on some great books.

Blessings,
Stefne Miller


----------



## Victorine

I like Christian fiction too.  Especially romance and romantic suspense.  I will check out some of the books mentioned.  

Vicki


----------



## blackbelt

CS Lewis is probably my favorite Christian fiction writer.  Of course he wrote the Chronicles of Narnia, but he also wrote a few others that are just as good, like Perelandra.  Ursula K. LeGuin is another fantasy writer whose work has some strong Christian overtones.

- Michaelbrent Collings


----------



## pamelasthibodeaux

NicolaFurlong said:


> Welcome, Pamela,
> 
> I love your tag line; I'm with you on inspirational fiction with an edgy twist. Look forward to 'chatting' with you. Cheers from southern Vancouver Island, BC.
> 
> Nicola


Thanks Nicola! I look forward to finding more books to read - but to be honest, I have to use caution and moderation otherwise I'll go broke LOL!

Where some folks spend money on electronics, sports and other past times - books are my downfall 

Pamela S Thibodeaux
"Inspirational with an Edge!"


----------



## yefeng787

The Shack is just that kind of book.  Either you love or you don't, there does not seem to be any middle road as far as it is concerned.

I have just d/l the first in the Lost Books series.  Don't know when I will get around to reading it but I willl.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Just received my first Kindle today! I LOVE it! I only read Christian fiction so am looking for some suggestions! I read The Shack (twice) in DTB. LOVE Frank Peretti, Ted Dekker, Bill Myers, Francine Rivers. Also Randy Alcorn. Anyone read anything that you want to pass along?


----------



## Jeff

This one isn't listed as Christian Fiction but it seems to fit the genre and it's free at the moment:

The Pawn (The Patrick Bowers Files, Book 1)
By: Steven James


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Thanks Jeff! Going to get it right now!


----------



## stormhawk

I am unlikely Christian Fiction fan. Thanks to free books from amazon, I've encountered a couple of authors that I have really enjoyed, including Candace Calvert and Don Brown.

Ms. Calvert writes "inspirational romances," a category of fiction that I NEVER thought I'd pick up ... but never say never, I suppose. Her writing is good, and her characterizations very "real."

Don Brown's Naval Justice series is exciting ... think Tom Clancy crossed with John Grisham.


----------



## Jeff

Dead Reckoning by Ronie Kendig



Underwater archeologist Shiloh Blake is consumed with passion for the water and inflamed at the injustices of life. When her first large-scale dig traps her in the middle of an international nuclear arms clash, she flees for her life. When she spots a man trailing her, the questions are, Who is he? and How is he always one step ahead? Reece Jaxon is a former Navy SEAL and now serves his country as a spy. His life is entangled by the beguiling Shiloh Blake as he hunts down the sources to a nuclear dead drop in the Arabian Sea near Mumbai, India. The only way to end this nightmare and prevent a nuclear meltdown is to join forces with Reece. Will Shiloh violate her vow to never become a spy?


----------



## Armadon

It is the end of a very long day, and lo and behold, I've stumbled on to this wonderful thread. I'm going to read every single post, but not tonight. Tonight I will just give a hearty wave to everyone. It is so good to see so many Christian Fiction lovers on Kindleboards.

Talk to you soon,

John


----------



## Angela

welcome Armadon. glad you found the thread!



Jazzys Mom said:


> Just received my first Kindle today! I LOVE it! I only read Christian fiction so am looking for some suggestions! I read The Shack (twice) in DTB. LOVE Frank Peretti, Ted Dekker, Bill Myers, Francine Rivers. Also Randy Alcorn. Anyone read anything that you want to pass along?


Jazzys Mom, you have listed all my favorite CF authors! welcome1


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Thank you Angela!


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

So glad to find a Christian fiction group! Was beginning to think Kindle readers had given up on clean reading! I can recommend several books. Only have time for a one right now, but more at later date.
*Pieces of Paris* by G. G. Vandagriff is excellent. Bit of mystery and paranormal, dealing with effects of long buried memories that threaten to destroy one family's future. So well written.
http://amzn.to/ekCywK


----------



## stormhawk

Zondervan Publishing's fiction division usually has a number of good Kindle selections. I've been able to find them by searching the name of the publisher while in the Kindle store. They often have books that are free on amazon ... to hook you into the series.


----------



## Mark Adair

Hello all. I haven't had the opportunity to read through all 19 pages of this forum but I'm wondering how you guys decide if a book is Christian fiction or not. For example, my new suspense novel "The Father's Child" has no explicit christian references but the protagonist, John Truman, does have a few powerful spiritual encounters. The language and some of the relationship scenes are R-rated in spots - edgy. John's identity struggle - torn between friends, the New Dawn (a secret society that he is unknowingly connected with), and his friends - weaves through every chapter. 

I have trouble with the term christian fiction, and I certainly wouldn't categorize my work in that way (by standard definitions). However, I can see fiction written by a christian as different than fiction written by a non-christian. But categorizing fiction by a litmus test of sorts seems to limit christian authors in how they can express themselves. 

So how do you decide? And how do you feel about the term Christian Fiction?  

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Margaret Jean

blackbelt said:


> CS Lewis is probably my favorite Christian fiction writer. Of course he wrote the Chronicles of Narnia, but he also wrote a few others that are just as good, like Perelandra. Ursula K. LeGuin is another fantasy writer whose work has some strong Christian overtones.
> 
> - Michaelbrent Collings


I agree. Few authors can match the power, wonder and simplicty of _The Chronicles of Narnia_. But as for serious literary adult Christian ficition? My vote has to go to _The Power and the Glory_ by Graham Greene. The writing is brilliant and searingly honest about the trials clergy face. Unforgettable!


----------



## theraven

Hi Mark,

The designation of Christian Fiction is usually given to books that are published by houses that mainly conduct business with the CBA side of the publishing industry (Christian Booksellers Assocation rather than ABA which is the American Booksellers Association). Now with more independent and smaller houses coming out, the CBA world is expanding but there is still a similarity and common thread with the books. Christian fiction books have a strong faith element that is important to the plot and characters growth and are written with a more conservative Christian worldview of life and situations as the guideline for right and wrong (ex. premartial sex isn't proper/wrong). 

Christian fiction books are usually considered 'clean' reads which means no graphic sex, violence, or cursing. The lines have moved a little a bit and the violence is a little edgier and intimate moments can have a little more heat but I haven't read any that have crossed into the R category. 

Not all Christians authors (authors who are Christian) write Christian Fiction, some write stories that would fall under what is termed as the general market. If a Christian author chooses to write for the CBA market there are some guidelines they'll need to follow but that would hold true for pretty much any genre that an author writes in. The biggest drawback that I see for writers classifying their book as Christian fiction if it doesn't fit into the standard guidelines of Christian fiction is the reaction from the readers ... low ratings and bad reviews.

I don't mind the term Christian fiction as long as all that's it being used to do is let readers know that these types of stories are written with the Christian worldview, doesn't have language and graphic details that take away from their reading enjoyment. I only get irritated when the term is used as a way to judge/berate authors who are Christian that write books that are better suited for the general market.


----------



## Angela

theraven said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> The designation of Christian Fiction is usually given to books that are published by houses that mainly conduct business with the CBA side of the publishing industry (Christian Booksellers Assocation rather than ABA which is the American Booksellers Association). Now with more independent and smaller houses coming out, the CBA world is expanding but there is still a similarity and common thread with the books. Christian fiction books have a strong faith element that is important to the plot and characters growth and are written with a more conservative Christian worldview of life and situations as the guideline for right and wrong (ex. premartial sex isn't proper/wrong).
> 
> Christian fiction books are usually considered 'clean' reads which means no graphic sex, violence, or cursing. The lines have moved a little a bit and the violence is a little edgier and intimate moments can have a little more heat but I haven't read any that have crossed into the R category.
> 
> Not all Christians authors (authors who are Christian) write Christian Fiction, some write stories that would fall under what is termed as the general market. If a Christian author chooses to write for the CBA market there are some guidelines they'll need to follow but that would hold true for pretty much any genre that an author writes in. The biggest drawback that I see for writers classifying their book as Christian fiction if it doesn't fit into the standard guidelines of Christian fiction is the reaction from the readers ... low ratings and bad reviews.
> 
> I don't mind the term Christian fiction as long as all that's it being used to do is let readers know that these types of stories are written with the Christian worldview, doesn't have language and graphic details that take away from their reading enjoyment. I only get irritated when the term is used as a way to judge/berate authors who are Christian that write books that are better suited for the general market.


Very well stated.


----------



## Angela

Sounds intriguing M.C. Walker. I look forward to checking it out.


----------



## M.C. Walker

Thanks, Angela!  I'm enjoying reading the posts on this thread.

Miriam


----------



## kaotickitten

Wow I am so glad for this thread.  I love Christian Fiction.  Read non-Christian too.  Love way to many authors to list.  Glad for Kindel it saves money when you buy the Love Insperational monthly romances.


----------



## kindleworm

Some Christian fiction books that I have enjoyed and are available on the kindle are Light Of Eidon by Karen Hancock, A Proper Pursuit by Lynn Austin, A Promise To Remember by Kathryn Cushion, and The Veritas Conflict by Shaunti Feldhahn.


----------



## Samantha Fury

Hi, I'm Samantha I love Christian Fiction.  I don't have time to read much these days but I'm always looking for a good story to read.  I just found this place.  I'm an author and just learning so many things.  I've been writing since I was 8 and have read so many good books, and hope to read more..

Thanks for this thread.


----------



## jhanel

I'm a big fan of Ted Dekker. But enjoying discovering new authors.


----------



## joanhallhovey

I both read and write fiction with a spiritual bent, but not blatantly Christian.  My daughter-in-law, who herself is a minister, prefers Christian fiction that is clearly meant to appeal to Christians specifically and generally states it on the cover or spine, and includes passages from the Bible and explores true faith issues.  But for me, if the theme is 'good over evil', with my main characters being believers and trying to follow the good word in their lives, that is enough.

Joan


----------



## M.C. Walker

I love everything by Deanne Gist.  She writes edgy inspirational historical romance, and it's her writing that encouraged me to believe there was a place for my edgier fiction in the Christian/inspirational market.


----------



## imon32red

I just thought about a book that I read several times as a kid. I have looked numerous times but it is still not available for Kindle. However, it is an excellent book. Its called the Silver Chalice by Thomas B Costain. The setting is about 80 AD, and so the book is timeless.


----------



## Maryann Christine

Hello? Are Catholics welcome here? I've attended Evangelical Protestant and Catholic churches in my life (along with no churches for many years before that) but I'm now a Catholic "revert" who still has many Evangelical friends. I guess I have feet in both worlds.

Anyway, one Kindle book I loved was The Dirty Parts of the Bible: A Novel It could works as a regular "secular" book or as Christian fiction.

I also loved Redeeming Love But strangely, I couldn't get through a few other books by this author, did I just pick up the wrong ones?

The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher: A Novel is a great book. (I have the hard-copy version, from before the time that Kindles came out.) It's written by a Christian, yet satirizes Christian subculture through a story of a man who pretends to be Christian to get more clients in his real estate business. Absolutely hilarious.

I'm also intrigued by Rachel's Contrition (Chisel & Cross Books) (contemporary Catholic women's fiction, finally!) But it's not available as an ebook and I have an agreement with my bookshelf (and my wallet) that before I buy a new hard-copy book, I have to be really, really sure.

I also like the Ashley Stockingdale series by Kristin Billerbeck.

Any suggestions for Christian books that are not anti-Catholic, and are preferably funny and somewhat unexpected? Or even just general good vs evil books as an earlier poster mentioned? (P.S. I loved The Stand too.)

Thank you.


----------



## balaspa

Ted Dekker is probably my favorite in this genre.  Have any of his books become available for Kindle yet?  Anyone know?


----------



## Scott Daniel

As an aspiring CF writer, I'm glad to know there are readers out there for this genre!


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I covered Peretti's, _Monster,_ while I did book reviews for our local paper and unlike some of the "Christian" authors where one feels the "preaching" is a stumbling block for the story, his was seamless, and well-done...I'd love to read more [authors] that write like him!


----------



## Maryann Christine

Thanks for the suggestions. I just remembered two "general market" books that had Christian themes, and showed how God impacted lives, yet didn't tell the stories in a way that sounded preachy to me. Peace Like a River and also Icy Sparks (Oprah's Book Club) [Paperback]. Hmm, that link didn't have reviews, better link here. http://www.amazon.com/Icy-Sparks-Oprahs-Book-Club/dp/0142000205/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306093523&sr=8-1

I read them several years ago, when I had a different perspective, but I think I'd still like them. I hope so. Sometimes when I read things again, I see little stereotypes and digs about other churches that I didn't notice before. I'm not saying that's the case with the above books. I haven't read them in years so I really don't know how I'd react on my second read.


----------



## heatherjustesen

What a great list of suggestions! I'm currently reading "A Vote of Confidence" (which I downloaded for free on Kindle a few days ago), by Robin Lee Hatcher (historical romance with some suspense elements). And I just finished "Too Close to Home" (Women of Justice) by Lynette Eason--which I totally loved-sweet romance with very strong suspense elements (also a free download, but now I'm going to go buy some of her other books on Kindle and I'm sure that was the point!). My first novel wasn't intended to have a Christian message, just have Christian characters, but the message kind of grew out of the story naturally. My more recent ones make reference to the fact that they believe, but don't have a gospel-centered message in the books. Unfortunately, only my most recent is currently available for Kindle, "Blank Slate." I keep hoping my publisher is going to get around to putting the other two up.


----------



## Nebula7

I grew up as a reader, mainly because my Grandmother owned a bookstore. When I came to Christ in January of 1983 I made the decision to become a full-time follower of Christ so I stopped reading what the world had to offer and started reading literature that glorified God. I've never looked back or regretted it. Of course not all fiction written by Christians is what I would call well written but most of it is better then what the world has to offer (and considering we're outnumbered 15 to 1 that's not too bad). 

Right now I am reading through books published by Marcher Lord Press. They are a POD publisher so their print versions are a bit pricey; however the Kindle versions are much less and worth every dime. Give them a try (and no, I don't work for them).


----------



## jherrick

Joel Rosenberg's novels are excellent, especially The Ezekiel Option.


----------



## Casper Parks

When I was in my earlier 20s, read and re-read CS Lewis' Space Trilogy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***reminder:  this thread is in the Book Corner.  Please do not suggest or promote your own work.  Thanks.  ***


----------



## Will Granger

Maryann Faro said:


> Hello? Are Catholics welcome here? I've attended Evangelical Protestant and Catholic churches in my life (along with no churches for many years before that) but I'm now a Catholic "revert" who still has many Evangelical friends. I guess I have feet in both worlds.
> 
> Anyway, one Kindle book I loved was The Dirty Parts of the Bible: A Novel It could works as a regular "secular" book or as Christian fiction.
> 
> I also loved Redeeming Love But strangely, I couldn't get through a few other books by this author, did I just pick up the wrong ones?
> 
> The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher: A Novel is a great book. (I have the hard-copy version, from before the time that Kindles came out.) It's written by a Christian, yet satirizes Christian subculture through a story of a man who pretends to be Christian to get more clients in his real estate business. Absolutely hilarious.
> 
> I'm also intrigued by Rachel's Contrition (Chisel & Cross Books) (contemporary Catholic women's fiction, finally!) But it's not available as an ebook and I have an agreement with my bookshelf (and my wallet) that before I buy a new hard-copy book, I have to be really, really sure.
> 
> I also like the Ashley Stockingdale series by Kristin Billerbeck.
> 
> Any suggestions for Christian books that are not anti-Catholic, and are preferably funny and somewhat unexpected? Or even just general good vs evil books as an earlier poster mentioned? (P.S. I loved The Stand too.)
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Maryann,
Welcome back to the Church! Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to add _The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher: A Novel_ to my "to read" list.

Will


----------



## Maryann Christine

I forgot to mention the most important part of the "The Almost True Story..." He goes so far as to start his own church (even though he has no credentials) called "The People's Church." Their first service is in a rented section of Chuck E. Cheese.


----------



## Laura Lond

Hello Everyone,

I love Christian fiction, too. Many authors mentioned here are my favorites, starting with C.S.Lewis. I've read and loved The Legends of the Guardian King series by Karen Hancock (the first book, The Light of Eidon, is available on Kindle, but I'm not sure about the rest. I've also read and enjoyed books by  Donita K. Paul, Janette Oke, Terri Blackstock, Peretti (of course), Ted Dekker, Randall Ingermanson (I don't think his are available on Kindle yet). 

This thread will be a temptation!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Coming to this thread pretty late but I just discovered it. I have to admit I haven't read Christian fiction since I was a teen but in those days I was a big fan of Linda Chaikon's historical romances. I especially liked her first pirate series. Anybody read it? I also loved the series set in India. Sad that I can't even remember the titles now...


----------



## Angela

Maryann Faro said:


> Hello? Are Catholics welcome here? I've attended Evangelical Protestant and Catholic churches in my life (along with no churches for many years before that) but I'm now a Catholic "revert" who still has many Evangelical friends. I guess I have feet in both worlds.


Hello Maryann. All are welcome here!  Looks like we have the same tastes in books. "Redeeming Love" was the first Francine Rivers book I read and I have enjoyed some of her others as well, but not all. Thanks for the suggetion of the Ryan Fisher novel, I will have to check that out.


----------



## scl

Before coming across this thread I wasn't aware that
the was a Christian Genre of fiction as such, but realize
now that it exists and plan to seek it out more.

I just bought Summa Elvectica by Theodore Beale
based on this thread.  It sounds fascinating and brings
to mind something I've always remembered from one
of Piers Anthony's Xanth books where some wizard
answered a question from one of the monsters who was
serving him for a period of years to get an answer to the
question "Do I have a soul?"  The answer was along
the lines of "If you didn't have a soul you wouldn't be
concerned about whether you did or not."  I always 
thought that was a profound answer but wasn't sure if
it was correct or not.


----------



## Angela

welcome scl and you are correct... very profound statement!


----------



## mscld

Mindy Starns Clark is one of my Christian Fiction favorites. I love her Smart Chick series and Million Dollar Mystery series.


----------



## Laura Lond

balaspa said:


> Ted Dekker is probably my favorite in this genre. Have any of his books become available for Kindle yet? Anyone know?


It seems that most of his books are available - The Black/Red/White trilogy (in one book), Thr3e, and many newer ones.


----------



## SSantore

I enjoy reading good Christian fiction.  Some authors I have liked:  
Mary Connealy--The Husband Tree  (romance)
Lori Copeland--Brides of the West series  (romance)
Susan May Warren--Reclaiming Nick  (romantic suspense)
Mindy Starns Clark--The Trouble With Tulip, Blind Dates Can be Murder etc. (Humorous Mystery)
Rene Gutteridge--Snitch, Scoop etc (mystery)
Angela Hunt--She's in a Better Place etc  (somber, but good writing)
Kathy Tyers--Shivering World (Science Fiction)

I still like to reread the old Grace Livingston Hill novels, even though they are dated now.  She knew how to tell a good story.


----------



## Kevin Diviness

Well, talk about being late for the party! I hope there's still some life in this thread.

For more classical literature, I too enjoy Madeleine L'Engle. My favorite book of hers was _Many Waters_. I like how she introduced Noah's family, the Nephilim, and the Great Flood.

For modern fiction, I enjoyed the _Left Behind _ series, although I did not think the prequels were as good as the original series. So much of the writing felt like back story, rather than the evolution of a plot. Still, a very good series that did much for the Christian fiction market.


----------



## morriss003

Try to find the Sugar Creek Gang series of books.  You will like those.  They are moral without being preachy.


----------



## Angela

Ted Dekker's "Forbidden" is on sale for a limited time for $2.99 at Amazon. It is also available for Book and Kobo wherever you purchase those formats.


----------



## A.D.Seay

I'm sure this has already been mentioned about 300 times by now, but Left Behind, Left Behind, Left Behind and Left Behind. I at least ten of them, maybe more... To THIS DAY, I give ANYONE whose last name is Carpathia the side eye. lol.


----------



## jumbojohnny

It's not as straightforward as it sounds really, is it? I think it's right to say that the public perception of the genre is that it's all about books that are constrained in terms of topics that are covered and how they are covered, eg, no expletives in the text, anything unchristian from any character means the character is either very firmly a solid baddy throughout, or one that seeks redemption perhaps at the denouement. But really, not that I'm advocating a sea-change in universal perception, you could have a more earthy offering, where the characters, or at least central character/s, although far from perfect, are 'diamonds in the rough', expletives to boot, and maybe do the right thing in some sort of expedient manner - a sort of Saint Peter style roll your sleeves up and give the baddy a thrashing, rather than a Saint Paul style 'Avoid those roughians, Martha, and we don't want to miss the last camel'. I suspect though, that such a book would not be perceived as being a true part of the genre by many, but as long as the true message is present throughout, then for me anyway, it would still count.


----------



## David Elham

Do Paulo Coelho's books count as Christian fiction? I guess they are more "spiritual" than Christian. I enjoyed _Veronika Decides to Die _ very much.

Veronika Decides to Die


----------



## ValeriGail

jumbojohnny said:


> It's not as straightforward as it sounds really, is it? I think it's right to say that the public perception of the genre is that it's all about books that are constrained in terms of topics that are covered and how they are covered, eg, no expletives in the text, anything unchristian from any character means the character is either very firmly a solid baddy throughout, or one that seeks redemption perhaps at the denouement. But really, not that I'm advocating a sea-change in universal perception, you could have a more earthy offering, where the characters, or at least central character/s, although far from perfect, are 'diamonds in the rough', expletives to boot, and maybe do the right thing in some sort of expedient manner - a sort of Saint Peter style roll your sleeves up and give the baddy a thrashing, rather than a Saint Paul style 'Avoid those roughians, Martha, and we don't want to miss the last camel'. I suspect though, that such a book would not be perceived as being a true part of the genre by many, but as long as the true message is present throughout, then for me anyway, it would still count.


No its not as straightforward as it sounds. At least I don't think so. Quite a few of my favorites don't fall into the "box" that most think of when they think of christian fiction. The box actually gets on my nerves and will have me put a book down pretty fast. I don't like goody characters, struggling to be better. I like grit. I like reality. I want to read about someone like me who struggles through life with real problems and real challenges. I loved Allison K Pittman's books for that reason. They were truly gritty and real. I didn't even know they were christian till halfway through the first book I was reading, and I read them out of order (If I had started with book 1, I would have known they were christian as it is more in line but I started with book 2). You would be surprised at how much is actually out there available that does not fit into the "box" of christian fiction. Its changing, just like a lot of literature. Its evolving. The readership wants more, is my belief. I'm one that absolutely wants more from a book than the "box" allows for. I've been lucky to find several favorite authors that deliver in every book.

Now, I still find those that make me want to pull my hair out. Like the one a few months back that I only got three chapters in. Dear Lord, that was enough to make a grown man cry! I think if I read about how she was so very sorry for the impure thoughts one more time I might have gone insane. Kissing.. seriously. Kissing. Going a bit far with the whole thing there and it was just too much for me. I deleted it and moved on! Give me some reality please! I can handle that any day of the week over silliness!

Oh and I second the left behind series! Read them forever and a day ago, have them all on the shelf here and on the shelf in the store. And when I sell one, I promptly go find another one to replace it! HAHA My 15 year old read all of them when he was in the 8th grade too. Great series!


----------



## bikerbabs

I just found this discussion and was happy to see it. Thought maybe I'd hear about some more new authors. I have read quite a few Christian fiction authors but am always open to something new. Just in the last year I was introduced to Steven James and love his Patrick Bowers thriller series! I've also read some of Randy Alcorn and really enjoyed them. "Deception" was terrific! 
I haven't read through the entire forum so don't know if you've already discussed Tosca Lee? She is great too. If you haven't read "Havah" you definitely should. One of my favorites now.


----------



## Nebula7

David Elham said:


> Do Paulo Coelho's books count as Christian fiction? I guess they are more "spiritual" than Christian. I enjoyed _Veronika Decides to Die _ very much.
> 
> Veronika Decides to Die


True spiritualism is Christianity. All others are counterfeit and of the devil. To worship God you must worship Him in Spirit and Truth.

++

There are so many good authors that write from a Biblical worldview that it's impossible to keep up with them. When I first came to Christ there was very little to read that didn't have an attractive Amish girl on the cover but now the sky's the limit. Everything from sci-fi, fantasy, mysteries, thrillers, horror and whatever you can think of. It really makes it nice since the world has so little worth reading.

The previous post mentioned Steven James and I must say he's one of the best. I've read all his books. Athol Dickson is on the top shelf too. It's also good to see that Frank Peretti will be coming out with a adult new book in 2012.

Although Kindleboards is a good site I highly suggest some of the Christian sites to keep yourself informed on some of the good books out there. Here's just a few you may not be aware of.

http://www.familyfiction.com/

http://www.thechristianmanifesto.com/

http://fictionaddict.com/ (Christian and pagan)

http://www.speculativefaith.com/

http://titletrakk.com/

http://www.marcherlordpress.com/


----------



## kansaskyle

I stumbled upon Dan Walsh last year via two free book offers, and I really enjoyed both stories. He has several other books, but I haven't read them (yet).

_The Discovery_ caught my attention me when a couple prayed about a decision and accepted God's will for their lives. At the time, I was just pleasantly surprised to see something like that in a novel. I didn't realize it was considered Christian Fiction until I read the blurb about the author.

I didn't feel like either of his stories were overly preachy, the characters just lived out their beliefs.


The Discovery, A Novel

Gerard Warner was not only a literary giant whose suspense novels sold in the millions, he was also a man devoted to his family, especially his wife of nearly 60 years. When he dies he leaves his Charleston estate to his grandson, Michael, an aspiring writer himself. Michael settles in to write his own first novel and discovers an unpublished manuscript his grandfather had written, something he'd kept hidden from everyone but clearly intended Michael to find. Michael begins to read an exciting tale about Nazi spies and sabotage, but something about this story is different from all of Gerard Warner's other books. It's actually a love story.

As Michael delves deeper into the story he discovers something that has the power to change not only his future but his past as well. Laced with suspense and intrigue, The Discovery is a richly woven novel that explores the incredible sacrifices that must be made to forge the love of a lifetime. Author Dan Walsh delivers yet another unique and heartfelt story that will stick with readers long after they turn the last page.

Reunion, The: A Novel

There are people in this world we pass right by without giving a second thought. They are almost invisible. Yet some of them have amazing stories to tell, if we'd only take the time to listen . . .Aaron Miller was an old, worn-out Vietnam vet, a handyman in a trailer park. Forty years prior, he saved the lives of three young men in the field only to come home from the war and lose everything. But God is a master at finding and redeeming the lost things of life. Aaron is about to be found. And the one who finds him just might find the love of his life as well.Expert storyteller Dan Walsh pens a new tale filled with the things his fans have come to love--forgiveness, redemption, love, and that certain bittersweet quality that few authors ever truly master. Fans old and new will find themselves drawn into this latest story about how God cares for everyone.


----------



## NanD

If you liked the Black/Red/White, you would probably like The Lamb Among the Stars series by Chris Walley. It's not new (2006-2007) & not on sale now either unless you get it as Prime member. I would probably call it Christian science fiction.


----------



## NanD

The Shadow & The Night is the 1st Chris Walley Book (I'm not too adpet at the link-maker thing yet)


----------



## Nebula7

I've always wanted to read Chris Walley's trilogy but his theology is so messed up (to put it politely) I refuse to give him the time of day or a dime of my money. Too bad.


----------



## Tshoe

I grew up with Christian Fiction (my dad worked as a book distributor for a Christian book company, so I read lots and lots).  Francine Rivers is one of my all time favorites, especially her Redeeming Love.  Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker also - my taste running to mystery/suspense/spiritual warfare.  I have expanded my tastes a little to include secular fiction as well - but I still feel like reading a good Christian fiction book is like coming home.


----------



## Nebula7

Tshoe said:


> I grew up with Christian Fiction (my dad worked as a book distributor for a Christian book company, so I read lots and lots). Francine Rivers is one of my all time favorites, especially her Redeeming Love. Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker also - my taste running to mystery/suspense/spiritual warfare. I have expanded my tastes a little to include secular fiction as well - but I still feel like reading a good Christian fiction book is like coming home.


Unlike the 1980s and 90s there are many Christians writing fiction these days and many of them are very good. So many in fact it's impossible to keep up with them. I find many classic secular books to be worth reading but every time I try a contemporary one I find them so offensive I just stop reading. In these last days the divide between good and evil has extended. If you are still serving Christ then leave the past behind. Read books that give glory to God and give honor to His Word. We have enough struggles to deal with every day without inviting them in by purposefully feeding our spirit with garbage.

Reading now:


----------



## RosanneRivers

Just saw this thread and it looked really interesting. I don't think I've ever read any Christian fiction, but I might read some after reading the recommendations on here. Just like most of the people on this thread, I don't like anything preachy, but it seems that Christian fiction isn't like that at all! Any recommendations for someone who hasn't read much around it? Thanks!


----------



## Anita Coleman

Growing up I read A.J. Cronin's _The Keys of the Kingdom_ and it still is my all-time favorite. No other book has touched me so deeply or influenced me that much. I also enjoyed historical novels like Lloyd Douglas' _The Robe_, Lew Wallace's _Ben-Hur_, and the more currently written (1980s) Umberto Eco's _The Name of the Rose_ but similar books were hard to find. I don't believe these books were marketed as Christian fiction, at least not Cronin or Eco. Cronin, especially, is one of my favorite authors and it was hard to find books like that.

_Keys_ is the beautifully written, powerful story of Father Francis Chisholm, a Scottish priest, early 1900s. _Name_ is a murder mystery set in an Italian monastery in the 1300s. Both books have been made into movies.

Anyway, I didn't realize that in the late 1900s (1980 - 2000) a huge revolution had taken place and Christian fiction was now big business with sub-genres within the larger category. In 2010, at a local Christian writers conference, I met the editor who's supposed to have launched this revolution by editing/publishing Janette Oke's _Love Comes Softly_ in 1979. She gifted me with _Something Wildflower in My Heart_ by Jamie Lee Curtis. I totally enjoyed it and it's re-kindled my passion for fiction. I'm now reading Marilynne Robinson's _Gilead_. Intriguing and I love the way she writes.

My goal is to read all the books that won prizes in the 15 different fiction categories the year when Carol, my editor friend was honored with the lifetime award at the American Christian Fiction Writers Awards ceremony .


----------



## AmiViolet

Tshoe said:


> I grew up with Christian Fiction (my dad worked as a book distributor for a Christian book company, so I read lots and lots). Francine Rivers is one of my all time favorites, especially her Redeeming Love. Frank Peretti and Ted Dekker also - my taste running to mystery/suspense/spiritual warfare. I have expanded my tastes a little to include secular fiction as well - but I still feel like reading a good Christian fiction book is like coming home.


I love this post - it echoes a lot of my own thoughts, but really nicely sums it up when you say it's like coming home 
Great thread, with a lot of interesting reads to look into. And maybe inspire my own writing!


----------



## marianneg

RosanneRivers said:


> Just saw this thread and it looked really interesting. I don't think I've ever read any Christian fiction, but I might read some after reading the recommendations on here. Just like most of the people on this thread, I don't like anything preachy, but it seems that Christian fiction isn't like that at all! Any recommendations for someone who hasn't read much around it? Thanks!


Well, I wouldn't go so far to say that Christian fiction as a category isn't preachy. There's some really bad stuff out there. Fortunately, there's also some really good stuff, too. If you like suspense, Ted Dekker is an author I would recommend. His stuff has strong themes of good and evil, but he also brings a lot of insight about human character to the table. A risk-free way to try him out is , which is part one of a four-part story. (You can now get the whole story at , but it costs $9.99.)


----------



## Tshoe

SSantore said:


> I enjoy reading good Christian fiction. Some authors I have liked:
> Mary Connealy--The Husband Tree (romance)
> Lori Copeland--Brides of the West series (romance)
> Susan May Warren--Reclaiming Nick (romantic suspense)
> Mindy Starns Clark--The Trouble With Tulip, Blind Dates Can be Murder etc. (Humorous Mystery)
> Rene Gutteridge--Snitch, Scoop etc (mystery)
> Angela Hunt--She's in a Better Place etc (somber, but good writing)
> Kathy Tyers--Shivering World (Science Fiction)
> 
> I still like to reread the old Grace Livingston Hill novels, even though they are dated now. She knew how to tell a good story.


*Gasp* I _love_ your reference to Grace Hill! I grew up with those - so many good memories!  Crimson Roses was my all-time favorite! But Brentwood, Christmas Bride, Beauty for Ashes, Cloudy Jewel! I need to go open my old boxes and see if I can't find those again.  Thanks for reminding me of them!


----------



## Tshoe

jumbojohnny said:


> It's not as straightforward as it sounds really, is it? I think it's right to say that the public perception of the genre is that it's all about books that are constrained in terms of topics that are covered and how they are covered, eg, no expletives in the text, anything unchristian from any character means the character is either very firmly a solid baddy throughout, or one that seeks redemption perhaps at the denouement. But really, not that I'm advocating a sea-change in universal perception, you could have a more earthy offering, where the characters, or at least central character/s, although far from perfect, are 'diamonds in the rough', expletives to boot, and maybe do the right thing in some sort of expedient manner - a sort of Saint Peter style roll your sleeves up and give the baddy a thrashing, rather than a Saint Paul style 'Avoid those roughians, Martha, and we don't want to miss the last camel'. I suspect though, that such a book would not be perceived as being a true part of the genre by many, but as long as the true message is present throughout, then for me anyway, it would still count.


This. This, this, this. Yes. I do so agree, and this is what I've thought for a long time and haven't had the words to say. So thanks.


----------



## Shakspeare1564

I've read a few christian fiction books including the Shack which I really liked. The language the author used was great and I like the way he humanised God. I have also read Fireproof. Initially I thought it was going to be a tad corny but as I got into it, it improved.

I'm about to start reading a Francien Rivers book called the Atonement Child which I think should be interesting.

I've read a lot of books by Max Lucado. I like his subjects. I think my favorite one is about Heaven. That is my idea of what heaven would be like.

So many good books out there


----------



## Nebula7

For those on this post that like good Christ-centered fiction then you may enjoy the new Rick Dewhurst book that he offers for free on February 27th and 28th. If the date has passed still pick up a copy. I loved his other books but have just started this one.


----------



## jaywatkins

I love Dekker, Rivers and Peretti.  Rivers wrote a triology the first, I think, was Echo in the Darkness.  Regardless, the main character of the first book was a girl named Hedassah.  The triology was great.  I think I'll go re-read them.


----------



## balaspa

I am not a huge fan, but Ted Dekker is one I like.


----------



## Nebula7

I've read just about everything Ted Dekker has written. Just finished his "Eye's Wide Open". Great book. I've never read Rivers but I've bought her books for others. Peretti is the one that introduced me to Christian fiction back in the early 80's.


----------



## MineBook

Thanks I'll check Tedd Dekker.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Have you guys checked out these sites? They consist of mostly Christian indie authors, but there are listings for bargain and free Christian ebooks, etc.

CrossReads

Grace n Faith 4 U

Body and Soul Publishing

Christian eBooks Today

Spirit Filled Kindle

Gospel eBooks


----------



## Katherine Thompson

I do no read a lot of Fiction, but I do like a Christian Fiction every now and then. Dekker and Peretti are the authors I have read the most.


----------



## lmroth12

A book that just came out a little over a year ago is *The Harbinger* by Jonathan Cahn. It's about ancient prophecy but reads like a thriller as a man continually encounters a stranger who unravels a mystery for him. It's a definite must read!

I love C. S. Lewis' works of fiction: all of them, whether it's *The Chronicles of Narnia*, *Til We Have Faces*, *The Great Divorce*, etc.

The Janet Oake books are great Christian romance books and keeps you reading because of her characters that are so real they could be people we know. My favorite line in her *Love* series: "That's good coffee."

And if you like classics, C. Lloyd Douglas' *The Robe * is one of my top five favorite books. His other books *The Big Fisherman * and *Magnificent Obsession * are great as well.


----------



## nanhogue

Hi - so glad to find this post recommending Christian authors. I don't like the sex, language and gore in books. I've read the Left Behind series and Peretti plus a lot of indie authors in the Christian mystery genre. 

I look forward to other recommendations.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I stumbled across two CF mysteries, by chance. I don't usually read CF, but may have to start reading more in the genre. I always used to think they were too fluffy, and frankly I got annoyed with "God-solved" mysteries. That sounds awful, I know. For the record, I like God to solve my problems in real life.    The first mystery was "Back On Murder" by J. Mark Bertrand-it's not an overly Christian-themed suspense, but the main character is a burned out cop, who is wrestling with meaning in his life. 
The second was a much lighter mystery--a cozy, really, which I also don't usually read. It's "A Good, Clean Murder" by Traci Tyne Hilton. I'm not finished yet, but the main character is a housecleaner, who is in college to become a missionary. It's definitely more Christian-themed, but not preachy. I'm two-thirds done and haven't figured out "who dunnit," so it's a solid mystery, too. 
Glad I found this thread.


----------



## WK Parks

I'm actually sort of tn on Dekker. I just finished "House", the one he did with Perretti and was TERRIBLY disappointed. It just dragged on and on and there wasn't a single point in the entire thing where I cared abut any of the characters.


----------

